# Authentic Fendi Deals or Finds - please READ POST 1 first



## shopper_girl8

*NO chatter please

Please post name of item, price (if you know it), location/link*

Happy shopping!


----------



## sonya

I was just at Copley Place mall in Boston yesterday and saw some Fendi Spys at Neiman Marcus and Barneys. NM has the one with blue and white stripes, a mink one, and some other one. Barneys has the honey one with the flowers, the floral denim one and a couple more. Check them out.

There are also tons of Balenciaga purses at Barneys, including one I had never seen before, a black and white print. Really interesting.


----------



## hannah*

oooh i haven't gone to the new barney's @ copley yet
thanks


----------



## fatefullotus

Thought there was this thread in the Fendi forum but if not, I'm stealing the idea from the Dior forum.  

Being a chronic time-waster, I surf the net lots and subsequently come across some interesting or good deals.  I'm posting this because I came across two Spies on EBay that ppl here might be interested in.  Please share deals that you come across here that Fendi lovers might want to know about! 

GOLD SPY :  eBay: FENDI LTD ED GOLD SPY BAG TOTALLY FABULOUS (item 250073466818 end time Jan-24-07 08:04:14 PST)

Oak medium BBag: 
eBay: 100% Authentic FENDI Calfskin B Bag in Brown $1,865 (item 150080110966 end time Jan-18-07 08:08:53 PST)
(I personally have this bag in this color and size and LOVE it.)

Fortuny Spy (a bit beat up):
eBay: Auth Fendi Fortuny Hologram Nappa Leather Spy Hobo Bag (item 190072338940 end time Jan-20-07 20:18:05 PST)


----------



## fatefullotus

Gorgeous beaded baguette:
eBay: COLLECTIBLE FENDI marine life BEADED PYTHON BAGUETTE (item 130065517434 end time Feb-02-07 22:00:36 PST)


----------



## fatefullotus

There are mixed feelings about the python spy on this board, and this isn't a "deal" by any stretch of the imagination, but perhaps some ppl here would like to Make An Offer:

eBay: FENDI AUTHENTIC SPY BAG PYTHON LIMITED EDITION MPRS (item 330076005566 end time Feb-13-07 16:45:18 PST)


----------



## Deco

Great post, *fate*!

Regarding the python spy, I've put in a BO on a listing of his before and you'd be surprised how far below the BIN price he'll come!  So if this is on your want list, you have nothing to lose by making an offer you're comfortable with.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## thestarsgarb

Used Black Spy:

eBay: 100 percent authentic FENDI Black SPY BAG Softest LTHR! (item 130069695956 end time Jan-23-07 07:18:30 PST)

 Ooohhh, it's so much fun to be an enabler!


----------



## nancypants

thestarsgarb said:


> Used Black Spy:
> 
> eBay: 100 percent authentic FENDI Black SPY BAG Softest LTHR! (item 130069695956 end time Jan-23-07 07:18:30 PST)
> 
> Ooohhh, it's so much fun to be an enabler!


 

OH MAN... i'm sooooooooooooo tempted..


----------



## nancypants

!@#$%^&*()_+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when i was thinking about pushing the BIN, someone bought it!!!!!!! nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!  

the buyer had a 0 feedback..


----------



## smalinee

thanks


----------



## Baby Boo

great posts


----------



## Saich2

Brilliant post.

Just wanted to remind everyone its HandbagAddict4Ever Birthday today the 17th anyone wanting to wish HB thread on GD


----------



## secret shopaholic

It's great to have this post on here now - well done for starting it.  Looking forward to seeing lots on it.


----------



## nancypants

can we make this a sticky?

and.. HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDBAGADDICT4EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thestarsgarb

nancypants said:


> !@#$%^&*()_+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when i was thinking about pushing the BIN, someone bought it!!!!!!! nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> the buyer had a 0 feedback..


 
Sorry *nancypants*, that sucks!


----------



## smalinee

The gold spy was ended!!


----------



## fatefullotus

smalinee said:


> The gold spy was ended!!



No probs!  Here's another!  eBay: NWT Authentic Fendi Gold/Silver Metallic Spy Bag (item 250074409834 end time Jan-23-07 21:46:20 PST)


----------



## fatefullotus

GREAT deal on Fendi B medium in oak, which I own and LOVE: 

eBay: NWT $1860 FENDI Calfskin B Bag Purse Brown 100% AUTH (item 330076708879 end time Jan-21-07 14:41:18 PST)

eBay: 100% Authentic FENDI Calfskin B Bag in Brown $1,865 (item 190073257791 end time Jan-21-07 18:00:00 PST)

(Seems to be the same seller)


----------



## fatefullotus

Another Fendi that I own and love:  eBay: Authentic FENDI Swarovski Limited Baguette Bag Purse (item 150080476042 end time Jan-21-07 19:02:21 PST)

It's a great price, but be warned:  the enamel does get chipped with use and the thin parts of the hibiscus does bend, so you'll have to be a bit careful with this one, but she's a stunner.


----------



## fatefullotus

A couple of spies with decent BINs -- not as bubbly as Saich's but we can't all be so lucky!  

eBay: New Auth Fendi Black Nappa Leather Spy Hobo Bag $2100 (item 190073328871 end time Jan-23-07 19:15:21 PST)

eBay: New Auth Fendi Cognac Nappa Leather Spy Hobo Bag $2100 (item 190073328895 end time Jan-23-07 19:15:30 PST)


----------



## thestarsgarb

*fatefullotus* do you have any family pics of your Fendi collection?  By the sound of it, they would knock my socks off!!!


----------



## fatefullotus

Mama's in need of TLC:  

The foulard with stains and a rip: eBay: FENDI BAG Multicolored Purse + Dust Bag WOW! (item 140075517311 end time Jan-26-07 13:07:55 PST)

The mama with hardware scratches:
eBay: FENDI PURSE HANDBAG ~ BROWN COTTON + LEATHER + DUSTBAG (item 190073324403 end time Jan-23-07 18:58:25 PST)

I normally wouldn't advocate purchasing damaged items, but these as designs that don't come around too often, just in case someone has been looking for them.


----------



## fatefullotus

thestarsgarb said:


> *fatefullotus* do you have any family pics of your Fendi collection?  By the sound of it, they would knock my socks off!!!



Sadly, no!    I'm not handy with a digi cam, but I can probably convince the BF to take a pic of the closet next weekend, when he's got a couple of days off!  *grin*  I've been begging him for a snapshot of the shoe collection, which was kinda spurred on by his taking pics of the Louboutin's on my floor (in the Glass Slipper Louboutin thread).  

Keep ya posted!


----------



## joanniii

HELP! I've just fallen in love with the Fendi Spy!!  I'm usually a LV gal, but the Spy is absolutely amazing!! I'm new to Fendi and am not sure how to pick out authentic from counterfeit...yet... Would anyone be kind enough to help me find some on Ebay and I'll post it in the authentication thread for confirmation? I'm really dying for one!! 
THANKS!!


----------



## Litigatrix

fatefullotus said:


> GREAT deal on Fendi B medium in oak, which I own and LOVE:
> 
> eBay: NWT $1860 FENDI Calfskin B Bag Purse Brown 100% AUTH (item 330076708879 end time Jan-21-07 14:41:18 PST)
> 
> eBay: 100% Authentic FENDI Calfskin B Bag in Brown $1,865 (item 190073257791 end time Jan-21-07 18:00:00 PST)
> 
> (Seems to be the same seller)



I'm a bit suspicious of these, as they both use the exact same pictures, the authenticity card is in English (all the ones I've seen are in italian, but I'm not an expert to the point I could say that means it's fake), and also some of the pictures appear to be of different bags to me.  In some pictures it looks like there is no pleating on the front of the bag under the flap, and it just looks floppy, which doesn't line up with what I've seen in this bag.  

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## smalinee

THANKS  



fatefullotus said:


> No probs! Here's another! eBay: NWT Authentic Fendi Gold/Silver Metallic Spy Bag (item 250074409834 end time Jan-23-07 21:46:20 PST)


----------



## Saich2

joanniii said:


> HELP! I've just fallen in love with the Fendi Spy!!  I'm usually a LV gal, but the Spy is absolutely amazing!! I'm new to Fendi and am not sure how to pick out authentic from counterfeit...yet... Would anyone be kind enough to help me find some on Ebay and I'll post it in the authentication thread for confirmation? I'm really dying for one!!
> THANKS!!


 

You will not regret getting a spy, just get it confirmed like you said in the confirmation thread.

Great thread Fate......


----------



## thestarsgarb

Pinch has a black B bag!!!  It needs repair, but should sell at a reasonably low price.

eBay: AUTHENTIC FENDI BURNISHED BRASS & LEATHER B BAG $1840 (item 170071856814 end time Jan-24-07 17:43:15 PST)


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

What a great idea for the Fendi thread!! It's a great way to help each other find what we're looking for!


----------



## fatefullotus

Litigatrix said:


> I'm a bit suspicious of these, as they both use the exact same pictures, the authenticity card is in English (all the ones I've seen are in italian, but I'm not an expert to the point I could say that means it's fake), and also some of the pictures appear to be of different bags to me.  In some pictures it looks like there is no pleating on the front of the bag under the flap, and it just looks floppy, which doesn't line up with what I've seen in this bag.
> 
> Thoughts, anyone?



Upon examination of the pictures, they look pleated to me.  Maybe I'm not understanding you -- could you clarify, Litigatrix?  I'm not using my oak BBag today but will have it tomorrow for closer comparison to pictures.


----------



## thestarsgarb

Holy bubbles!!!  

eBay: 100% AUTH FENDI PETRO BLUE SPY HANDBAG RETL$2,195 (item 320071152914 end time Jan-20-07 16:57:28 PST)


----------



## nancypants

the bubbles kinda scare me..


----------



## thestarsgarb

nancypants said:


> the bubbles kinda scare me..


 
I know what you mean; I thought the same thing.  I've emailed this seller a couple of times, but she/he still hasn't posted new pics and won't give out serial #s which I can sort of understand.....but still......:s


----------



## Deco

Litigatrix said:


> I'm a bit suspicious of these, as they both use the exact same pictures, the authenticity card is in English (all the ones I've seen are in italian, but I'm not an expert to the point I could say that means it's fake), and also some of the pictures appear to be of different bags to me. In some pictures it looks like there is no pleating on the front of the bag under the flap, and it just looks floppy, which doesn't line up with what I've seen in this bag.
> 
> Thoughts, anyone?


They are both fake.


----------



## joanniii

nancypants said:


> the bubbles kinda scare me..



same here :s:s


----------



## thestarsgarb

Need more pics to authenticate for certain.  Had a BIN of $999.99, but someone has since bid on it.

eBay: Auth New FENDI $2100 White Nappa Leather 'Spy' Bag (item 200070071326 end time Jan-24-07 21:16:56 PST)


----------



## joanniii

thestarsgarb said:


> Need more pics to authenticate for certain.  Had a BIN of $999.99, but someone has since bid on it.
> 
> eBay: Auth New FENDI $2100 White Nappa Leather 'Spy' Bag (item 200070071326 end time Jan-24-07 21:16:56 PST)



$999.99 BIN... would that be too good to be true?


----------



## Litigatrix

Decophile said:


> They are both fake.



I think so, too.  For comparison's sake, I have uploaded a picture of the same model and color bag which I sold on ebay last month.  By pleating what I mean is how the leather is folded under the upper band of the bag to create the flowy appearance in the leather.  Also, looking at the back of my bag, and my experience with it, it's clear that the leather is stiffer and would hold its shape while the one in the ebay auction looks floppy and more pliable.

The ebay listing:
eBay: 100% Authentic FENDI Calfskin B Bag in Brown $1,865 (item 190073257791 end time Jan-21-07 18:00:00 PST)


----------



## thestarsgarb

Taupe "Spotted" Leather Spy w/Purple Trim  

eBay: 100% Authentic FENDI Spy Bag Lt Brown Leather Handbag (item 200070439185 end time Jan-28-07 15:07:05 PST)


----------



## thestarsgarb

Cognac Spies - both of these look good to me, but (as always) request more pics to authenticate.  

eBay: AUTHENTIC COGNAC FENDI SPY BAG (item 200070628960 end time Jan-25-07 20:26:43 PST)

eBay: NWT Women's Authentic Fendi Spy Handbag (item 330077400768 end time Jan-25-07 12:05:29 PST)


----------



## Deco

thestarsgarb said:


> Taupe "Spotted" Leather Spy w/Purple Trim
> 
> eBay: 100% Authentic FENDI Spy Bag Lt Brown Leather Handbag (item 200070439185 end time Jan-28-07 15:07:05 PST)


Hmmmm, I'm concerned about the authenticity card on this one.  the bag looks fine, although admittedly I've never seen one IRL.  But the authenticity card is completely wrong. 

Does anyone know if this authenticity card can EVER be legit?  Greendrv?


----------



## Deco

thestarsgarb said:


> Cognac Spies - both of these look good to me, but (as always) request more pics to authenticate.
> 
> eBay: AUTHENTIC COGNAC FENDI SPY BAG (item 200070628960 end time Jan-25-07 20:26:43 PST)
> 
> eBay: NWT Women's Authentic Fendi Spy Handbag (item 330077400768 end time Jan-25-07 12:05:29 PST)


Authenticity card on the second one is also off, and no pics of hologram tag and leather serial tag.


----------



## nancypants

miss rude seller relisted her petrol spy since it didn't reach the reserve price!!!

eBay: Auth. Fendi Petrol Blue Spy bag NEW (item 190074414546 end time Jan-26-07 07:24:31 PST)

is she crazy?


----------



## thestarsgarb

nancypants said:


> miss rude seller relisted her petrol spy since it didn't reach the reserve price!!!
> 
> eBay: Auth. Fendi Petrol Blue Spy bag NEW (item 190074414546 end time Jan-26-07 07:24:31 PST)
> 
> is she crazy?


----------



## secret shopaholic

Could the Fendi Mods make this a sticky for us like it is in other threads as its such a great idea.

Thanks


----------



## nancypants

^^i suggested that a while back but no answer!!!


----------



## nancypants

Sticky Please!!!!


----------



## nancypants

argg!! i freakin hate it when STUPID ebayers bid on the item making the price go up for NO REASON!!!!! ARRGGGGGGG


----------



## thestarsgarb

Not really a DEAL, but.....the Fendi Squirrel Denim Spy now available for pre-order.  Take a peeky!

Fendi - Squirrel Denim Spy Bag - Saks.com


----------



## cheetos

Looks like Saks.com added five Fendi bags recently if anyone is interested: lace B bag, large palazzo, small palazzo, villa borghese tote, and chef hobo.


----------



## cheetos

Here's the link to the sale section of Saks.com:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...164&Special=S&SECSLOT=LN-HANDBAGS+BY+DESIGNER


----------



## fuyumi

The new squirrel denim looks really nice.


----------



## thestarsgarb

I love this thread!  

Seersucker Denim Spy on sale at Jomashop for $759!!!

Fendi Blue and White Striped Canvas and White Leather Spy Satchel 8BR511


----------



## nancypants

^^^ that is a crazy deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


must resist!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiveRena

thestarsgarb said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Seersucker Denim Spy on sale at Jomashop for $759!!!
> 
> Fendi Blue and White Striped Canvas and White Leather Spy Satchel 8BR511


 
Is that authentic???


----------



## nancypants

^ yes jomashop has authentic spys.


----------



## smalinee

Thanks. It surely is a GOOODDDD deal..



thestarsgarb said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Seersucker Denim Spy on sale at Jomashop for $759!!!
> 
> Fendi Blue and White Striped Canvas and White Leather Spy Satchel 8BR511


----------



## thestarsgarb

Used Black Spy Bag on eBay w/a BIN of $795!

Request more pics to verify authenticity, but the pics so far look good. 

eBay: AUTHENTIC FENDI SPY BAG (item 200073858706 end time Feb-04-07 10:46:18 PST)


----------



## secret shopaholic

Are you sure they are authentic???

I have some doubts


----------



## thestarsgarb

secret_shopaholic said:


> Are you sure they are authentic???
> 
> I have some doubts


 
Which ones?  The black one is being checked in the authenticate this thread because it needed more pics to know for sure either way.


----------



## misspiggy

Or how about this one?

Yahoo! Auctions - Authentic New FENDI Spy Bag COGNAC Poupette MPRS auction


----------



## nancypants

^ that's a lot of $


----------



## secret shopaholic

It sure is!

Could get a way better deal than that


----------



## compulsivepurse

I agree - you can get a better price on eBay.


----------



## thestarsgarb

Definitely run this through the *authenticate this fendi* thread since I don't know how to authenticate Sellerias.  The interior leather tag looks different than Spies, but maybe they are supposed to?  If it's real, it's a deal.

eBay: Auth FENDI Selleria Villa Borghese Bag Retail $1800 NEW (item 250079292463 end time Feb-05-07 16:01:35 PST)


----------



## Deco

thestarsgarb said:


> Definitely run this through the *authenticate this fendi* thread since I don't know how to authenticate Sellerias. The interior leather tag looks different than Spies, but maybe they are supposed to? If it's real, it's a deal.
> 
> eBay: Auth FENDI Selleria Villa Borghese Bag Retail $1800 NEW (item 250079292463 end time Feb-05-07 16:01:35 PST)


It looks good to me.  She has 4 fendis listed, including a metallic Spy, and they all look authentic.


----------



## smalinee

It's a nice big tote.. I'm cosidering it too.  Thanks.



thestarsgarb said:


> Definitely run this through the *authenticate this fendi* thread since I don't know how to authenticate Sellerias. The interior leather tag looks different than Spies, but maybe they are supposed to? If it's real, it's a deal.
> 
> eBay: Auth FENDI Selleria Villa Borghese Bag Retail $1800 NEW (item 250079292463 end time Feb-05-07 16:01:35 PST)


----------



## cheetos

Several just added to Saks.com

Handbags By Designer - Shoes & Handbags - Saks.com


----------



## LV mania

Oh my gosh!!! There was a Fendi Large Villa Borghese Tote (originally $1800) on saks.com for $720!!!!  

I quickly added one to my cart and remembered that I should go through ****** and when I came back a few minutes later it was already out of stock!!! My order still went through though so I am praying and crossing my fingers that it won't be cancelled. I am so scared!!


----------



## thestarsgarb

LV mania said:


> Oh my gosh!!! There was a Fendi Large Villa Borghese Tote (originally $1800) on saks.com for $720!!!!
> 
> I quickly added one to my cart and remembered that I should go through ****** and when I came back a few minutes later it was already out of stock!!! My order still went through though so I am praying and crossing my fingers that it won't be cancelled. I am so scared!!


 
No way!!!  Gosh, I hope your order goes through!!!


----------



## LV mania

Whew**!! I just got my confirmation email and the status of my order states that it is "processed". 

There still might be a chance that it may be cancelled but I'll let you know when/if I get a shipping confirmation email!!

P.S. Thank you so much CHEETOS for posting that link!!!!


----------



## cheetos

LV mania said:


> Whew**!! I just got my confirmation email and the status of my order states that it is "processed".
> 
> There still might be a chance that it may be cancelled but I'll let you know when/if I get a shipping confirmation email!!
> 
> P.S. Thank you so much CHEETOS for posting that link!!!!


 
*LV mania*:  You are quite welcome!  I hope your order goes through and you totally love the bag you get.


----------



## smalinee

Congrats..I wish you get it.


----------



## LV mania

cheetos said:


> *LV mania*: You are quite welcome! I hope your order goes through and you totally love the bag you get.


 
Whoo Hoo!!! 

I just got my shipping confirmation email! I will be posting a new thread in the general Fendi forum in a few days when I receive the actual bag. Keep an eye out for it!! Thanks again for all of your support everyone!


----------



## isuser

Fendi and Moncler Spy Bag $995 at Barneys

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...19&prodIndex=19&listSize=74&categoryId=281239


----------



## secret shopaholic

its a steal for the Moncler but its a shame its such an ugly bag


----------



## smalinee

Fendi black patent B bag from saks.com

Fendi - Patent Medium B Bag - Saks.com


----------



## revenue

Fendi
Leather bucket bag @ NAP

Price   $1,640.00 WAS
 $656.00 NOW

new low price


----------



## Litigatrix

Bloomingdale's on Michigan Ave has a few medium B bags at 40% off.  Last week they had the plain black one and also some of the oak color, I think.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here's one on eBay! Chocolate -- yummy!

eBay: AUTHENTIC FENDI SPY Bag Brown Leather B $2120! (item 230088153610 end time Feb-11-07 19:44:15 PST)


----------



## Norm.Core

Black Satin Spy with braided handles spotted at DSW-San Francisco for $1,699. Supposed retail was $$2,200+ (not too sure if that's true).

Satin still looks good. Missing Fendi mirror on the Spy compartment though.


----------



## smalinee

Fendi B Bag with Filagree 
$3130 sale $2191 
Fendi - Patent B Bag w/Filagree - Saks.com

 Fendi Calfhair B Bag  
$2,550.00  Sale $1,785.00  
Fendi - Calfhair B Bag - Saks.com

Fendi Large Canvas B Bag
$1,710.00  Sale $1,197.00    
Fendi - Large Canvas B Bag - Saks.com


----------



## thestarsgarb

I found this posted in the deals and steals forum (http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/), but wanted to make sure you gals knew about it too!  

Off 5th coupon for 30% off any one item

http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBFyKmXAotFNUA9CVjZA2cDUmZf/doc.html


----------



## cheetos

Wisteria Spy for about $1700 at Saks

Fendi - Wisteria Leather Spy Bag - Saks.com


----------



## pursesuader

Fendi -  Buckled Shoulder Bag, White -  Neiman Marcus

White Leather B Bag.


----------



## smalinee

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Fendi Embellished Lace B Bag*

[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]$5,190.00  *Sale $2,076.00*     [/FONT]


Fendi - Embellished Lace B Bag - Saks.com


----------



## compulsivepurse

smalinee said:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Fendi Embellished Lace B Bag*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]$5,190.00 *Sale $2,076.00* [/FONT]
> 
> 
> Fendi - Embellished Lace B Bag - Saks.com


 
Oh my gosh, that is so gorgeous! Ugh, why I am so tempted!


----------



## pursesuader

pursesuader said:


> Fendix-x Buckled Shoulder Bag, Whitex-x Neiman Marcus
> 
> White Leather B Bag.


 
It's back! White B Bag.


----------



## cheetos

Lace B-Bag at NM $2595

Fendi -  Lace Buckle Bag, Small -  Neiman Marcus


----------



## Fendilover2822

Fendi outlet is having an additional 30% off clothes and shoes.  And all vanity, compilation and sweet tube bags (leather) are 75% off their retail prices.


----------



## Litigatrix

Fendi - Calfhair B Bag - Saks.com

Leopard print calfhair B bag $1785

pretty cute!


----------



## butterfliie

This is the first time I've seen a Spy on sale @ saks.com.  Not a great discount but if there's anyone who's interested:

Fendi - Wisteria Leather Spy Bag - Saks.com


----------



## secret shopaholic

I am so interested but have no way of getting it here to the UK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetos

butterfliie said:


> This is the first time I've seen a Spy on sale @ saks.com. Not a great discount but if there's anyone who's interested:
> 
> Fendi - Wisteria Leather Spy Bag - Saks.com


 
Saks.com put this bag on sale for the first time on Feb 9 (see post above).  It may be a return.  Hard to tell since only eight days have passed.  I've ordered a few "hot" bags from the Saks sale, only to return them because they seemed a bit beaten up.  Not sure what the story is with this Wisteria.


----------



## sharbear508

Couple of spy bags at Ann's Fabulous Finds! Sooooooooooo gorgeous!! 

Ann's Fabulous Finds


----------



## Saich2

secret_shopaholic said:


> I am so interested but have no way of getting it here to the UK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Dont they have this bag on Jomashop really cheap and they post to England


----------



## secret shopaholic

^^ Yeah they do its just the customs Saich - too many scary stories


----------



## Litigatrix

I saw someone returning an oak colored east-west B bag at Barney's in Chicago just an hour or two ago.  It had a couple small scratches but I thought it was in ok shape.  It didn't have it's auth card (otherwise I would have bought it to sell on ebay).  I mention this because I think they had been marked down to $279.  Give Caryn a call there if you are interested.


----------



## LV mania

cheetos said:


> Saks.com put this bag on sale for the first time on Feb 9 (see post above).  It may be a return.  Hard to tell since only eight days have passed.  I've ordered a few "hot" bags from the Saks sale, only to return them because they seemed a bit beaten up.  Not sure what the story is with this Wisteria.



I totally agree with you!!! I've received bags that have been obviously used. I always have to send them back. It really makes me mad that they don't disclose this on their website because I'm paying hundreds of dollars for a bag that I think is new.   I hate saks.com.


----------



## thestarsgarb

The infamous green spy!  

eBay: FENDI SPY BAG GREEN LEATHER MINT (item 170083344876 end time Feb-26-07 16:29:57 PST)

Spy cap looks like it may not close, definitely ask the seller about this as well as more pics to authenticate.


----------



## Litigatrix

Bluefly just added a few new canvas east-west B bags.  There is black canvas with black patent, cream canvas with black patent, and cream canvas with gold patent.  They also have the zucca B hobo.  I think they are all 20% off and code MISSEDYOU110 works for another 15%


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

thestarsgarb said:


> The infamous green spy!
> 
> eBay: FENDI SPY BAG GREEN LEATHER MINT (item 170083344876 end time Feb-26-07 16:29:57 PST)
> 
> Spy cap looks like it may not close, definitely ask the seller about this as well as more pics to authenticate.


 

Isn't this gorgeous!! I have asked for more pics so will let you know when I get them...


----------



## secret shopaholic

Tash its amazing! Saich is going to be gutted!  although nothing will compare to one being made for you but she has been looking for this for like forever!


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

^^ I know, that's what I thought ...although this one isn't too bubbly and we know how much Saich loves the bubbles I asked for pictures of the leather up close, so hopefully we can find out more about the bag....I really can't afford this, but it's so rare! It will probably go for alot more than I can afford anyway, but at least I will have tried!:shame:


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

If this one's not meant to be, I will settle for the Blueberry!! (Must save, save, save!!!)


----------



## secret shopaholic

Totally with you on both aspects - lets hope a pfer gets her.  Let me know how you get on with the pics


----------



## Mags23

Hey there do you know where i can buy a blueberry spy ( it almost looks purple) on the internet or even a corded one ?? i can't buy from eluxury due to i live in canada and they don't ship here yet. 
hope you can help 
thanxs 
MS


----------



## secret shopaholic

Can you use NAP in Canada as they have them on there?

Its gorgeous you would love it


----------



## Mags23

Do yo mean Net A Porter when you say NAP?? 
they don't have any fendi spy's on there website. 
they have fendi B bags though.


----------



## secret shopaholic

Mags

Hi yes I do mean Net A Porter

In the UK site they have 20 spys available in BLueberry.  I think you can change at the top of the page which site you are accessing when you change from USD to GBP and you should be able to see them there,

Let me know how you get on


----------



## Saich2

No I am not worried, the green spy listed is really lovely but a lot of the green spys have flat leather not so bubbly and you ladies know how I love my bubbles....LOL I think this one is bubbly but not as much as I would like. I have only seen a super bubbly green spy once, but this is a lovely bag listed so who ever wins will be thrilled I am sure. Very pleased for who ever wins it.


----------



## Deco

secret_shopaholic said:


> Tash its amazing! Saich is going to be gutted! although nothing will compare to one being made for you but she has been looking for this for like forever!


Oh, don't you worry about *Saich*.  That little troublemaker friend of ours has bought and sold a green spy already. She's watched and ignored and refused to bid on green spys better than this one on ebay, because they did not meet her bubblicious requirements.  As lovely as the current one listed on ebay is, it doesn't come _close_ to what *Saich *expects in a spy bag.  I, on the other hand, have much more modest expectations. 

Also, I'm sure it's not lost on the people here watching this auction (myself included), but the seller does not appear to be responsive. We should all proceed with caution on this one. As you see the high bidder retracted bids based on seller's unresponsiveness. I echo *baglady's* advice of caution about this listing because I too have seen a superfake green spy that nailed all the outside details of the bag, including color/leather texture, but not the details on the inside. And we have yet to see details of tags on the inside.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Deco

^Just wanted to share an update on the gorgeous *Green Spy* currently listed.  The seller has responded to my inquiries and will post additional pics of the serial tags tonight.  This should be very exciting!


----------



## thestarsgarb

One of the new Fendis:

eBay: BN 100% AUTHENTIC FENDI "GOLOGO" LARGE BAG & WALLET 07 (item 320086065966 end time Feb-28-07 12:55:14 PST)


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

Thanks for the update Deco. I emailed the seller a while ago and haven't heard anything back...I also asked for more pictures, but I am hesitant to actually try and bid for this bag, since the response has been non-existant so far...However, if you're happy to bid I'm sure your Spies would like another sibling to keep them company!


----------



## Litigatrix

Bloomingdales in Chicago on Michigan Ave has a blueberry spy.  They told me that you can pre-sale it for some charity event and get 15% off (this applies to pretty much all accessories, AFAIK).  I talked to Zarah today.


----------



## Deco

HandbagAddict4Ever said:


> Thanks for the update Deco. I emailed the seller a while ago and haven't heard anything back...I also asked for more pictures, but I am hesitant to actually try and bid for this bag, since the response has been non-existant so far...However, if you're happy to bid I'm sure your Spies would like another sibling to keep them company!


so sorry to hear that.   I won't bid if the pics aren't posted and pass muster.  As of now, it's less than 2 days to auction end, and still no additional pics posted


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

^^ I hear you on that Deco..it is very weird!!It would be a shame for any pfer to miss out on this, if it is the real deal...I guess we will have to wait and see! I am definitely out of the game though. I was naughty and bought a LV purple vernis stanton from lvlady!! I needed some eggplant in my life!!Good luck ladies, hope someone hears from this seller soon!


----------



## secret shopaholic

Tash I hear you too!  Gave up waiting on the pics so just got myself a new Cafe Brief!!!  Plus got a wee Paris surprise coming on Thrusday from Siri so in the words of Dragons Den - "I'm out"

Congrats on the new LV - will check the LV post for piccies!


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

Wow Sam that's great!! I'll look out for your new BBag purchases too!!


----------



## thestarsgarb

I know several PF members believe BLUEFLY is a hit or miss situation when it comes to authenticity, but they've added MANY bags to their Fendi selection.  The blueberry baby spy is on sale for $1320  , thought that's what it retailed for, but some other good deals nonetheless.  

Bluefly - Designer apparel & accessories for women - save up to 75% every day


----------



## thestarsgarb

I'd so snatch this up if I didn't already get one this week!  Mint Congac Spy $800 BIN!!!

eBay: Fendi Chocolate Brown Spy Bag (item 150100297553 end time Mar-14-07 10:45:05 PDT)


----------



## Litigatrix

thestarsgarb said:


> I'd so snatch this up if I didn't already get one this week!  Mint Congac Spy $800 BIN!!!
> 
> eBay: Fendi Chocolate Brown Spy Bag (item 150100297553 end time Mar-14-07 10:45:05 PDT)



it is gorgeous--i just bought one though, too (black).  my first spy, yay!


----------



## thestarsgarb

Litigatrix said:


> it is gorgeous--i just bought one though, too (black). my first spy, yay!


 
Sorry for hijacking the thread, but congrats *Litigatrix*, (that's some exciting news)!


----------



## Litigatrix

thestarsgarb said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread, but congrats *Litigatrix*, (that's some exciting news)!



I don't actually have it in hand yet, but I will post pics  when I do


----------



## baglady.1

Litigatrix said:


> I don't actually have it in hand yet, but I will post pics when I do


 
My Ouiji Board and Crystal Ball tell me that this will most likely be your first of Many Spys, Lit! Congrats on the perfect choice, the black is very elegant & goes with everything. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## thestarsgarb

Black Fendi B bag with a BIN of $775.99!

eBay: $1840 AUTHENTIC FENDI B CALFSKIN LEATHER HANDBAG PURSE (item 190091529555 end time Mar-20-07 22:04:12 PDT)


----------



## baglady.1

OMG! the Ubiquitous Blueberry Baby Spy is at auction!

eBay: Auth New Fendi Spy Bag, Blue Leather - Must See!! (item 300090866527 end time Mar-19-07 18:36:55 PDT)

I am seriously tempted.


----------



## Saich2

That one looks like a baby Petrol to me


----------



## baglady.1

How can you tell the difference Saich? The way it changes color, thought it was blueberry.


----------



## fuyumi

That's a very gorgeous color!!


----------



## jen0575

help! is this real

eBay: PREVIOUSLY CARRIED BLUE FENDI SPY BAG - CARRIED TWICE! (item 290092507399 end time Mar-14-07 17:49:08 PDT)


----------



## Litigatrix

jen0575 said:


> help! is this real
> 
> eBay: PREVIOUSLY CARRIED BLUE FENDI SPY BAG - CARRIED TWICE! (item 290092507399 end time Mar-14-07 17:49:08 PDT)



You should post questions about authentication in the 'authenticate this' thread.  This purse has already been posted, so check there for the response.


----------



## Saich2

baglady.1 said:


> How can you tell the difference Saich? The way it changes color, thought it was blueberry.


 
I do not think its the Blueberry, if its authentic which it does look like to me the Blueberry has only just come out these past couple months, the seller said she got it last summer so would think she has found a Petrol either that or something does not add up.


----------



## ali w

*So many great deals, hows a girl suppose to stay on purse ban.....*


----------



## fatefullotus

^----  when you learn the secret, please let me know!


----------



## baglady.1

Well, in the 60s they all said we could go Bra-less, but these day Ladies, I say we just go BAN-LESS    

Hey, this Purse Fetish-ist is BAN-LESS IN SEATTLE!! (I'm sure youve seen the movie...)


----------



## Greendrv

baglady.1 said:


> How can you tell the difference Saich? The way it changes color, thought it was blueberry.



Saich1, I'm with baglady.1, it's definitely a blueberry.  The serial number is AJXXXXX which means it's SS 07 = blueberry.


----------



## Saich2

Hi Greendrv, do you think their is something not right with this bag as the Blueberry has only been out a couple of months and the seller say she got this last summer. It seems a bit strange to me if it was a Blueberry


----------



## Princessmel22

Anyone know anything about deluxemoda.com?  Do they sell real or fake stuff?


----------



## baglady.1

Princessmel22 said:


> Anyone know anything about deluxemoda.com? Do they sell real or fake stuff?


 
I believe I examined this site on the authentification thread & determined they are selling fakes. Hard to tell on the minimal photos for Fendis, but I spent a lot of time collecting MJs & can "eyeball" authenticate them from a single photo in some cases. Dellamodas are not authentic.


----------



## Cindi

A few VERY good deals on B-Bags!

Fendi - eLUXURY


----------



## Greendrv

Saich2 said:


> Hi Greendrv, do you think their is something not right with this bag as the Blueberry has only been out a couple of months and the seller say she got this last summer. It seems a bit strange to me if it was a Blueberry



Not really.  I bet it's a consignment sale, and the seller doesn't actually know what s/he is talking about, or that's what the owner told the seller.  Everything else about the bag checks out.


----------



## westwoodmama

Hi, does anyone know about this website: http://www.designersimports.com/about.asp
I was interested in purchasing from them. Any help would be greatly appriciated. Thank you.


----------



## baglady.1

westwoodmama said:


> Hi, does anyone know about this website: http://www.designersimports.com/about.asp
> I was interested in purchasing from them. Any help would be greatly appriciated. Thank you.



WWM, the sell fakes. If you do a search on the forum, you will see a lot of other PFers saying this also.


----------



## baglady.1

westwoodmama said:


> Hi, does anyone know about this website: http://www.designersimports.com/about.asp
> I was interested in purchasing from them. Any help would be greatly appriciated. Thank you.



WWM, they sell fakes. If you do a search on the forum, you will see a lot of other PFers saying this also. 
sorry for the double post


----------



## love2travel

This wine/bordeaux B-bag is badass, and the price is right.  LeShent is legit.....fabulous actually.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-FENDI-...emZ290095119819QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## westwoodmama

Thank you baglady.1 
You are the best!
I ended buying the small spy bag from a resale shop in pasadena. I got lucky!
It's light brown and perfect!
I tried ebay but they sell too many fake spy bags!!!
It's my first fendi spy bag.
I will post pics next week.
In the process of changing computers because my old computer is running out of memories.


----------



## westwoodmama

L2T, I love that seller too! She is great!


----------



## hk318

westwoodmama said:


> L2T, I love that seller too! She is great!


 
Agree, the seller sells authentic bag, I got a MJ bag from the seller before.


----------



## rocco

lots of fendi spys on bluefly right now.  Including another of my fendi spy hobo - they call it brown but its cognac.  saw a silver (ish) spy, a taupe, patent black and some more expensive ones.  Just now.


----------



## thestarsgarb

rocco said:


> lots of fendi spys on bluefly right now. Including another of my fendi spy hobo - they call it brown but its cognac. saw a silver (ish) spy, a taupe, patent black and some more expensive ones. Just now.


 
Oh my gosh, they have LE ones for 20% off!!!


----------



## secret shopaholic

Just be careful everyone with Blueflys track record of fakes.

20 percent off is only great if its real


----------



## rocco

I just got the spy hobo from them which is authentic.
Plus they have a great return policy - except now they have the tag so you can't really "try it" out.

http://mailer.fsu.edu/~rsams/mine/borsa/smalllist.html


----------



## Litigatrix

thestarsgarb said:


> Oh my gosh, they have LE ones for 20% off!!!



The blue one with the sortof ruffles on it I saw at the Fendi store in Paris, and the retail was not as much as bluefly says it is.  It was somewhere in the 3000 euro range (it may have been as much as like 3900 euro, I stopped listening after he said 3---).  Anyway, it wasn't $6000!


----------



## guccisima

It`s saichs beautiful chocolat spy. Great price!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290100073431&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## baglady.1

guccisima said:


> It`s saichs beautiful chocolat spy. Great price!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290100073431&rd=1&rd=1


 
OMG! Some Fendi PFer should get this! Can't believe she is giving it up for adoption  , but I guess an LE spy will put you back a bit  .


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

Good luck *Saich* with your sale! I hope it goes to a good TPF home!


----------



## fromparis

Good luck Saich !!!!
OMG I'm so tempted...


----------



## catgirl

I've been hearing some bad things about Bluefly.  I'm interested in two spy bags from there.  One is a "small" spy in denim, the other is a regular sized spy in stripe.  What should I do?  Really wanting them!  Asking for help from those with more experience!


----------



## baglady.1

catgirl said:


> I've been hearing some bad things about Bluefly. I'm interested in two spy bags from there. One is a "small" spy in denim, the other is a regular sized spy in stripe. What should I do? Really wanting them! Asking for help from those with more experience!


 
Catgirl, I had the same concerns initially, but so far the Fendi Bags have been authentic from Blue Fly and most Fendi PFers consider this a good place to buy. If you get the bags, provide photos to the Authenticate this Fendi thread just to make sure. Blue Fly has a good return policy.


----------



## catgirl

Thanks so much baglady.1!!  I've noticed you have similar tastes to mine in handbags.  I agree with your quote too!  I'm going to get them!


----------



## anilouann

HandbagAddict4Ever said:


> Good luck *Saich* with your sale! I hope it goes to a good TPF home!



Yes it will go to a TPF home  
My first Spy,I'm so happy!


----------



## baglady.1

Anilouan, if this is your first spy, you are getting spoiled very early in the game. Saich hand picks her bags, and they are undeniably super bubbly. Congrats~


----------



## cutejack

Does bluefly sell fakes??


----------



## Chaneller

Handbag Crush in The UK has some great deals on Fendi totes, hobos and spy bags.

http://www.handbagcrush.co.uk/


----------



## Litigatrix

Chaneller said:


> Handbag Crush in The UK has some great deals on Fendi totes, hobos and spy bags.
> 
> http://www.handbagcrush.co.uk/



FAKES!!!

AVOID LIKE PLAGUE!!


----------



## Chaneller

Litigatrix said:


> FAKES!!!
> 
> AVOID LIKE PLAGUE!!



 How can you tell 

It's an outlet, they sell Italian made designer bags. Most European Union countries are very strict when it comes to counterfeits, and companies will be heavily fined. This company has been around since 2002.

At least the 2 Guccis I ordered from them were authentic.


----------



## Litigatrix

Chaneller said:


> How can you tell
> 
> It's an outlet, they sell Italian made designer bags. Most European Union countries are very strict when it comes to counterfeits, and companies will be heavily fined. This company has been around since 2002.
> 
> At least the 2 Guccis I ordered from them were authentic.



Their zucca spy is quite wrong.  The leather on the spy bags is smooth, and the zucca spy should have tortuga handles.

Additionally, a search through the forum for threads discussing the website indicates that others have bought fakes from this place.  I didn't see any thread where someone indicated they have purchased an authentic bag.


----------



## Chaneller

Litigatrix said:


> Their zucca spy is quite wrong.  The leather on the spy bags is smooth, and the zucca spy should have tortuga handles.



Thanks for the information. 
I ordered my bags from there almost 1,5 year ago, so I guess I've been lucky. They only had some past season Guccis, Dior Saddles and Prada bags in stock back then.

What about *Styledrops*? Do you know if they sell authentic Fendi bags? I've read stories about them selling fakes and not selling fakes. 

:back2topic:

Raffaello Network in Italy has some Fendi bags on sale, they sell authentic stuff.

http://www.raffaello-network.com


----------



## Litigatrix

Chaneller said:


> Thanks for the information.
> I ordered my bags from there almost 1,5 year ago, so I guess I've been lucky. They only had some past season Guccis, Dior Saddles and Prada bags in stock back then.
> 
> What about *Styledrops*? Do you know if they sell authentic Fendi bags? I've read stories about them selling fakes and not selling fakes.
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> Raffaello Network in Italy has some Fendi bags on sale, they sell authentic stuff.
> 
> http://www.raffaello-network.com



To my knowledge, styledrops sells authentic items, but I haven't purchased from them personally.  I am actually certain they have some sort of connection with raffaelo-network, but this is just a hunch.

Maybe that site once sold authentic and has turned to the dark side.


----------



## IWantGucci

anyone had any experience with www.jomashop.com?
Or anything anyone's heard about it besides it being authentic? (Prices are amazing!)


----------



## Litigatrix

IWantGucci said:


> anyone had any experience with www.jomashop.com?
> Or anything anyone's heard about it besides it being authentic? (Prices are amazing!)



Fendi tPFers have purchased authentic bags from Jomashop without problems.  I would def buy from them.

Questions like this are better suited for the "authenticate this" thread, though.


----------



## baglady.1

OK, this is for the collectors: Limited Edition Gray Tulle Spy on EBAY!

http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-GRAY-TULL...9QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Time to piss away your kids inheritance!  Only $6995.


----------



## secret shopaholic

Its gorge..

That seller caused a bit of an outcry on PF not long ago so shes put me off buying anything from her.


----------



## Saich2

I noticed she used the words Holy Grail in her listing....LOL she never came up with the real Holy Grail the Dark Green Hologram


----------



## secret shopaholic

Funny that Saich huh!  Mmm maybe its going up this week????!!!!!

Think NOT


----------



## baglady.1

Thanks for the tip off Secret & Saich.... I did not participate in that original suede spy thread,  so I wasn't aware of the sellers self promotion tactics. I hate that as much as you folks  ! Forget the Gray Tulle Spy :banned:


----------



## secret shopaholic

aw baglady if you love it go for it.  I know the person that bought the crackled spy is over the moon with it so even though she has quite dishonest tactics it's still a great opportunity for an exclusive bag.

People put me off when they are like that though!


----------



## Saich2

I agree, if you love the bag go for it, it is so lovely and the crackle was lovely to. I think this seller has some amazing bags it just a shame she used these tactics to try and sell her bags, she did not need to they are so lovely they would sell themselves.


----------



## i-love-juicy

Hi Everyone! I'm new to this forum, i LOVE this site, spent hours reading the threads. .. I was wondering..Could anyone help me autheticate this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/100-Authentic-Br...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## baglady.1

i-love-juicy said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm new to this forum, i LOVE this site, spent hours reading the threads. .. I was wondering..Could anyone help me autheticate this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/100-Authentic-Br...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
ILJ: you need to submit this query on the Authenticate this Fendi thread.


----------



## i-love-juicy

Thank you for the redirection  Baglady.1!


----------



## chloe-babe

Gorgeous new Beaded Spy on Net a Porter today 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/21129


----------



## Saich2

chloe-babe said:


> Gorgeous new Beaded Spy on Net a Porter today
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/21129


 

That ones been out for a while Chloe-babe, think they had it on saks and NM website. I order this bag but sent it back did not like the braiding down the sides, but other members love it. First time though I have seen it on net-a-porter. Thanks for posting


----------



## Litigatrix

Just an alert for you ladies who may not read the deals & steals thread.  Bloomies is pre-ordering for their Friends & Family sale that starts next Thursday.  This sale includes Fendi.  It is 20% off, and then you can also sign up for their credit card and get ANOTHER 15% off!  If you are interested, this was at the Chicago store.  PM me and I can give you the name of the SA who helped me.

What they had:

B Mix, a few colors,
B Bags, some metallic, I think maybe the metallic and canvas, oak, I think white patent, maybe black patent, too.
Spys-they have 3 black spys.  I did notice that the curve on top of the spy compartment on one was a little wonky looking, so I would specify you don't want that one.  They also had ONE BLUEBERRY!  and one denim.  They had an ivory, too, but now it's mine, MWAHAHAHA
Magic Bags-two sizes with the zucca fabric, an all-brown leather, a brown leather and striped canvas sort of material one, too.
Bag Da Jour-Black, brown, and another I can't remember.
They also had 3 or 4 colors of that new mesh bags.
and some other stuff I don't really remember as well.

After these discounts, the leather spys are $1441!


----------



## Litigatrix

http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-SPY-BAG-C...1QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nice, authentic looking cognac spy on eBay.  I would like to see a pic of the auth card and spy glass, but my instincts on these are usually good, and everything checks out so far.  What a lovely color!


----------



## joanniii

If there's not authenticity card, will the spy glass do?


----------



## Litigatrix

Diabro has chocolate and ivory spys for $1670 each.  I'm not sure how much the import duties would be (it is a japanese site).

http://diabro.net/index.php/cPath/192_942


----------



## Litigatrix

squirrel spy on bluefly (authenticity assumed, but you should have it authenticated in the "authenticate this" thread when you get it):

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=fendi&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## Fendilover2822

Outlets---May 10 through the end of the month...Fendi is having 15% off handbags and small leather goods and 15% off all shoes!


----------



## secret shopaholic

Boston girl I think someone else told you on the main thread - this type of selling is not allowed on this forum


----------



## caruava

Baby spy in black just came up on Jomashop!

http://www.jomashop.com/fendi-handbag-8bl078-rq1-f0gk6.html


----------



## tjparletta

Does Jomashop really sell genuine items?? I've seen a few similar websites and it is obvious the products are fake!!


----------



## msjenn

yes, jomashop is authentic. i've seen quite a few posts on here about members receiving their authentic bags from there.


----------



## baglady.1

I noticed today that Overstock.com has a Nappa Bag de Jour - the same style and type I own - for $899 on a limited basis. I love the bag...they have limited stock  you snoozzzzze ya lose:

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?page=proframe&prod_id=2253161&IID=prod2253161

Make sure to verify authenticity on the authentification thread if you purchase, but I have never seen this one faked so far  .  Also, *********** has a 3% discount on the purchase I believe... Retail for the bag is $1480!


----------



## caruava

Yes Jomashop is defeinitely authentic. I have purchased from them and will again.

JOMASHOP.COM has listed HEAPS of new stuff, inc more spies, the fendi crossword clutch (approx USD 600), and many more.


----------



## ali w

sorry wrong thread!!!


----------



## lhasalover

Great price. Although, it retails for $1150 not $1250 as jomashop says.

http://www.jomashop.com/fendi-8bn157-vx3-f0bzq.html

The one in Saks for comparison:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1179771516477&ev19=1:14


----------



## Sushi789

I love that shimmery Fendi bag! I was looking at it this weekend at Bloomingdales... it's so pretty! Nice find!


----------



## Litigatrix

eBay black spy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200112644507&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1

seller claims to be tPF member


----------



## Litigatrix

authentic white spy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-Spy-Bag-H...4QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I would like to see a pic of auth card before I give it the 100% but everything in it looks good to me.


----------



## daisyfay13

http://www.jillsconsignment.com/online_boutique/handbag_frame.htm

Fendi satin spy hobo on sale for $695.  bluefly has this bag for $904, and with 20% off the total is still more ($723.20 +tax and shipping), so this is a good deal for someone looking for a spy hobo.

I'd get it but holding out for a regular spy or a b bag


----------



## helpl!!! slush

*Fendi*

*Embroidered Spy Bag*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Unique embroidered patterns with bead accents for homespun appeal. 
 · Hidden velvet coin purse with snap closure 
 · Fold-over flap closure with wristlet accent 
 · Double top handles in embossed leather 
 · Satin lining 
 · 11"H X 17"L X 9"W 
 · Made in Italy[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]$6,040.00  *Sale $3,624.00*      0431022865238[/FONT] 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1180399919574&ev19=1:1


----------



## helpl!!! slush

Shown in *GOLD*











http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1180399996626&ev19=1:5


*Fendi*

*Metallic Mini B Bag*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Floral embroidered buckles and velvet piping embellish this luminous snake emobossed metallic leather style. Removable chain link handles, with 4¼" drop 
Push-though flap closure 
One inside open pocket 
Satin lining 
5½"H X 8"L X 1¼"W 
Made in Italy[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]$1,390.00  *Sale $834.00*[/FONT]


----------



## helpl!!! slush

*Fendi*

*Floral Spy Bag*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Coated crepe de chine with floral print has striped and woven leather detail. Wristlet and double top handles, with 4½" drop 
Snap flap closure with hidden coin purse 
Canvas lining 
9½"H X 16"L X 6"W 
Made in Italy[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]$2,070.00  *Sale $1,242.00*      0431039408381[/FONT] 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1180400472930


----------



## helpl!!! slush

*Fendi*

*Embellished Lace B Bag*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Rich leather has lace overlay with delicate flower appliqué and brass hardware. Smooth leather detail 
Contrast stitching 
Double shoulder straps, with 7" drop 
Push lock flap closure 
One interior open pocket 
Canvas lining 
9½"H X 13½"L X 3"W 
Made in Italy[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]$5,190.00  *Sale $3,633.00*      0431039985646[/FONT] 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1180400845889


----------



## Trix

White perforated leather - is it a baguette??? $455

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/FENDI/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/450190901A/areaid/35


----------



## kate79

NM at the KoP mall had the east/west b-bag in canvas with red patent trim and canvas with gold leather trim on Pre-Sale - 33% off!


----------



## daisyfay13

Fendi east west b bag 40% off at eluxury!  Black canvas and patent for $579


----------



## daisyfay13

http://www.eluxury.com/sales/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11155446&SectionID=
http://www.eluxury.com/sales/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11114193&SectionID=
single buckle bags is all I see available right now


----------



## daisyfay13

http://www.eluxury.com/sales/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11155016&SectionID=

http://www.eluxury.com/sales/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11155075&SectionID=

also, 2 bucket bags (i personally don't like them too much)


----------



## daisyfay13

http://www.eluxury.com/sales/product_detail.jhtml?SectionID=9000&styleid=11249557

east west b fendi link


----------



## daisyfay13

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat13090758cat11310764cat9680742

selleria bag


----------



## Cherry44

Litigatrix said:


> authentic white spy:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-Spy-Bag-H...4QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I would like to see a pic of auth card before I give it the 100% but everything in it looks good to me.


 

Seems to me fake, for that price?   I have seen kinda like that white spys in HK, look so real, it was around 100 something USD...


----------



## SWlife

Forgive me if this has already been postehttp://www.eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11299722&SectionID=#d:
Elux has a blueberry spy.


----------



## Litigatrix

Cherry44 said:


> Seems to me fake, for that price?   I have seen kinda like that white spys in HK, look so real, it was around 100 something USD...



Cherry, I do lots of authenticating of spys on this board and own 6 myself--I'm pretty sure it is authentic.


----------



## kimmy

Are these authentic 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...1767&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...4508&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Litigatrix

kimmy said:


> Are these authentic
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...1767&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...4508&rd=1&rd=1



Kimmy, this thread is actually for posting "finds" that you already know are authentic.  For authenticity questions, please post in the "authenticate this Fendi" thread.  I can say that both of these need clearer pics, particularly of the hologram tag and authenticity card.  Ask the sellers to use the macro setting on their camera.


----------



## kimmy

Ok no worries, I will just go on my gut feeling . cheers


----------



## xabrina

HI!

Do you think these bags are original or fakes?

http://cgi.ebay.at/Fendi-Sporty-FFV...ryZ80597QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.at/Fendi-Sporty-FFV...ryZ80597QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thx


----------



## Litigatrix

xabrina said:


> HI!
> 
> Do you think these bags are original or fakes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Fendi-Sporty-FFV...ryZ80597QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Fendi-Sporty-FFV...ryZ80597QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thx



Again, this thread is for posting "finds" that you ALREADY KNOW are authentic.  For help on bags where you are not sure about authenticity, you need to post in the "authenticate this" thread.


----------



## baglady.1

Wow! The tribal bags just came out & already they are on ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Fendi...1QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## caruava

^Nothing surprises me anymore. I've done it myself. Bought something (on impulse) the moment it has come out at the shops and then a couple of weeks later put it on eBay. It's a good buy if anyone likes it.


----------



## digablebeatz

^ same here. thank god for Ebay!


----------



## Litigatrix

Black satin full-size spy $1099 at Intermix in Chicago


----------



## baglady.1

Finally, a Canvas Selleria Borsa Bag in Canvas - new - for under a Grand..:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270134464516&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1


----------



## pinaychic03

Denim and white striped canvas spy...Take a Look!
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/5fe2_12.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/3974_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/4351_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/3ef5_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/3e1f_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/3cd1_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/3baa_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/3ad5_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/3a23_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/40b7_1.jpg
What do u guys think ..let me know...!


----------



## pinaychic03

This one too take a LOok...!

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/9aff_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/9ba1_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/9c4f_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/9e00_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/9ea6_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/9f42_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/9fd5_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/a080_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/a1dd_1.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/pinaychic03/a13f_1.jpg

Let me know guys...what u think on both spies...Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

You need to submit these items to the "Authenticate this Fendi" thread.  This thread is for special deals available on Fendi.


----------



## pinaychic03

omg...


----------



## LV mania

baglady.1 said:


> Finally, a Canvas Selleria Borsa Bag in Canvas - new - for under a Grand..:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270134464516&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1



I have this exact same bag and i LOVE IT! I've gotten compliments on it every I go. It's a great work bag too!


----------



## Litigatrix

pinaychic03 said:


> omg...


----------



## baglady.1

Saw this on Ebay, needs a few more photos to authenticate, but it has great potential -- looks pretty good so far -- and a rare find...Spalmati Spy!:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130127019400&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Lo14

baglady.1 said:


> Wow! The tribal bags just came out & already they are on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Fendi...1QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

I actually got mine from ebay! That's why I bought it...b/c of the deal.


----------



## baglady.1

WOOOHEEE! Cognac Baby Spy on BIN at EBAY:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us

Good deal for some lucky PFer!


----------



## shockey

Just bought the Cognac Baby Spy on Ebay. Hope I love it as much as my Cherry Corded Spy.


----------



## baglady.1

shockey said:


> Just bought the Cognac Baby Spy on Ebay. Hope I love it as much as my Cherry Corded Spy.


 
S- Congrats on snagging the cognac baby spy!! I think the baby & regular spys are great, but I use mine differently...I have an extremely informal work life, so use grab & go baby spy...then for non-work hours use the regular spys. For many PFers it might be just the opposite..


----------



## Trix

Fendi on sale at Browns Fashion Online.

Scroll down the page to find sale items.

http://www.brownsfashion.com/BrownsFashionSite/category/BrownsDesigners_Designer+Index_Women_Fendi/


----------



## Lo14

Trix said:


> Fendi on sale at Browns Fashion Online.
> 
> Scroll down the page to find sale items.
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/BrownsFashionSite/category/BrownsDesigners_Designer+Index_Women_Fendi/


 
I see the gray leather Spy on your wish list. It's on jomashop.com for about a grand!!


----------



## baglady.1

Looks like Lit is selling her Gold Silver Spy.... 

Lit, how could you? Its such a nice bag 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-F...0QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Litigatrix

baglady.1 said:


> Looks like Lit is selling her Gold Silver Spy....
> 
> Lit, how could you? Its such a nice bag
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-F...0QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




I know, I don't want to part with it (believe me!), but unfortunately I don't start work until September... and somehow have to make ends meet until then!


----------



## Trix

Lo14 said:


> I see the gray leather Spy on your wish list. It's on jomashop.com for about a grand!!


 
I know, thank you so much - but i've told myself that i can't buy it until i've lost a couple of lbs!  Hence i've been down the gym 4 times this week already!!!!!


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Thats bag is stunning if i wasnt going on holiday i would have to have it!!!


----------



## titania029

Trix said:


> I know, thank you so much - but i've told myself that i can't buy it until i've lost a couple of lbs!  Hence i've been down the gym 4 times this week already!!!!!


 
Hey, I do this too! Or at least I tell myself that, but I always end up buying the bag before I lost the weight.


----------



## Trix

titania029 said:


> Hey, I do this too! Or at least I tell myself that, but I always end up buying the bag before I lost the weight.


 

I've only lost 2lb - 5lb still to go! ush:

This is soooo hard i just want to buy it!!!! Oh well back down the gym again...i shall have that bag.


----------



## baglady.1

Decophile is selling her Black Nappa East West B Bag!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320133848889&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1

Hope some Fendi PFer nabs it


----------



## kneehighz

baglady.1 said:


> Decophile is selling her Black Nappa East West B Bag!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320133848889&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1
> 
> Hope some Fendi PFer nabs it



ooh! i wish i could=(


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

young holdings is selling a white vanity...BIN $650!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ashakes

NM Online:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat8450747cat8380737cat8440767cat12540750


----------



## ferociousjeanne

Is there any chance of finding an authentic Fendi Spy for around $500 or am I being ridiculous?


----------



## Jenna51580

I read an article on AOL this morning about this website that is selling Real Authentic handbags: http://www.estylesense.com/fendi-handbags-s/10.htm

The website claims that they are all real, has anyone shopped with them or can tell by the pictures if they are real?


----------



## baglady.1

Jenna51580 said:


> I read an article on AOL this morning about this website that is selling Real Authentic handbags: http://www.estylesense.com/fendi-handbags-s/10.htm
> 
> The website claims that they are all real, has anyone shopped with them or can tell by the pictures if they are real?


 
Jenna -- this question belongs on the authentification thread...however I can tell you for a Fact that they sell fakes... . Makes ya wonder about AOL, eh? What a load of


----------



## baglady.1

ferociousjeanne said:


> Is there any chance of finding an authentic Fendi Spy for around $500 or am I being ridiculous?


 
You might...if you are really lucky...pick one up used or possibly damaged one on Ebay in the $500 - $650 range for regular spy. I bought a baby spy for less, but it was not in the best condition...just need to be patient about the auctions.


----------



## ferociousjeanne

baglady.1 said:


> You might...if you are really lucky...pick one up used or possibly damaged one on Ebay in the $500 - $650 range for regular spy. I bought a baby spy for less, but it was not in the best condition...just need to be patient about the auctions.


 
Thanks! My problem is more not knowing what's real than not being patient. Patience I can handle, it's just trying to sort through the fakes .  And I hate to keep posting links in the authentic thread :/ 

Have fun in Fiji!!!


----------



## kneehighz

*Black velvet wisterias available on sale at overstock!!* I would defiantely get one but can't..so someone from here better get one! Thing is they have it under two descriptions, one is cheaper than the other..I don't get it..

*More expensive:* http://www.overstock.com/Apparel/Fendi-Velvet-Spy-Bag-with-Floral-Details/2458117/product.html?ak=1

*Less expensive:* http://www.overstock.com/Apparel/Fendi-Black-Velvet-Fur-Ruffle-Spy-Handbag/2326404/product.html?ak=1

Anyone know why?!


----------



## caruava

One's fur I think.


----------



## kneehighz

They both say fur floral details/ruffles..


----------



## Chessca25

Ebayer 'Brands Below Cost' is selling a gold Fendi Encore bag with a BIN of $595.  Looks pretty good!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320098112430


----------



## bea8480

A new Fendi Satin Medium Spy Hobo on Jill's Consignment.

http://www.jillsconsignment.com/online_boutique/handbag_frame.htm


----------



## Chessca25

Jomashop still has the Zucca spy for next to nothing!


----------



## kneehighz

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Sale $947.90 @ saks
*[/FONT]


----------



## designerduds

Barneys.com has the black B.Bags on sale.  Black Leather BBag $899 and Black Vernice Matrix $1499


----------



## Kamilla850

I was just at Barneys in NYC, and I saw the fur spy bag which has been marked down to $2,199 (from original price of +$7K).  It looked like it was in good condition.


----------



## kneehighz

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/browse...+4294967205&Ne=9&FOLDER<>folder_id=2063154591 bluefly additional accessory sale


----------



## missnox

Am looking for a cognac Spy.  Anyone seen one that is a deal?


----------



## spoiledwify

ferociousjeanne said:


> Is there any chance of finding an authentic Fendi Spy for around $500 or am I being ridiculous?


 

yes you are being rediculous


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

missnox said:


> Am looking for a cognac Spy. Anyone seen one that is a deal?


www.jomashop.com has one for a really good price!


----------



## scfrey

no advertising here, pelase re-read our rules before posting again


----------



## caruava

x

*Please stop self promoting your own items on this forum.*


----------



## joanniii

x



kavnadoo said:


> *Please stop self promoting your own items on this forum.*


Agree with kavnadoo, it's a really beautiful bag, I'm sure girls will manage to find it even if you don't mention it here


----------



## lhasalover

*Fendi*

*Canvas/Metallic Large B Bag $631.90*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1184604520874


----------



## shoptfs

good deal!!


----------



## kneehighz

lhasalover said:


> *Fendi*
> 
> *Canvas/Metallic Large B Bag $631.90*
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1184604520874





so pretty! I hope someone gets it!


----------



## caruava

scfrey said:


> no advertising here, pelase re-read our rules before posting again




*scfrey if you send me another private email swearing at me again I will report you. If you have anything to say, say it on the forum.*


----------



## caruava

Don't assume that I wouldn't have believed you if you said that you didn't know on the forum.


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

Fortuny Bronze Spy Bag on ebay, BIN $2,400:
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-F...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## caruava

^I remember seeing that *Daloo*, and I thought to myself stunning bag, but the seller could have at least stuffed it with some clothes so that the poor thing didn't look like it just got run over by a truck.


----------



## kneehighz

why do I check this thread when I can't have what I want!!


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

kavnadoo said:


> ^I remember seeing that *Daloo*, and I thought to myself stunning bag, but the seller could have at least stuffed it with some clothes so that the poor thing didn't look like it just got run over by a truck.


 

I asked her to post the pics of the tags and such, she only had one pic of it. yeah i shoulda told her to stuff it too.  but its soooo pretty....you think its worth the price?

*and don't you girls even think of enabling me, i don't know where i would get the money for it!*


----------



## caruava

^lol.... *kneehighz* is my 'enabling' partner in crime..... 

I personally wouldn't get it. If the bag was authentic is shows that she doesn't care much for her bags cos she didn't bother to stuff it. I mean I would never post a pic like that. And I am sure many of the ladies on the forum wouldn't either.


----------



## Sushi789

Daloo3aJulz said:


> I asked her to post the pics of the tags and such, she only had one pic of it. yeah i shoulda told her to stuff it too. but its soooo pretty....you think its worth the price?
> 
> *and don't you girls even think of enabling me, i don't know where i would get the money for it!*


 
I got the same bag on ebay a couple of months ago for $1600... so it is possible to get a better deal. The bag I got was not in perfect condition, but the seller had stated that it was (and the flaws were not shown in the pics.) So I still got an OK deal considering the price... but my point is, when it was listed on ebay looking perfect, the bidding only reached $1600. Maybe that was a random streak of good luck, but I think you can probably find it for less.


----------



## Mags23

Hi there. 
i'm actually the seller of the fendi fortuny spy. 
i take awesome care of all my bags thank you. So please do not make judgements about me that you don't know. I have only posted those pics due to they where only one i could take with the camera i had that didn't look blurry. I'm actually moving at the moment so i have limited resources.If you had anymore questions about the bag you should ask.


----------



## caruava

^Sorry about that *Mags*, I didn't mean to insult you. I just found it strange that for such a gorgeous and expensive bag that is hard to come by nowadays that it wasn't photographed properly. I didn't know your situation.


----------



## Litigatrix

There were two fortunys up recently in the $1500-2000 range, so I'd agree that $2400 is high.  I guess it depends on how desperately you want it.


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

she does have OBO up too...god! I am so tempted...no no no, let me get some wear outta this Zucca b4 buying anotha....akkk


----------



## kneehighz

on sale for $403 @ neimans online. sizes 8 and 10 only.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sale for $299 size 9 only


----------



## ali w

*Hey ladies(sorry if this has already been posted) Brown & black spy bags on sale at Barney's:*

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...&prodIndex=403&listSize=432&categoryId=357034


----------



## Litigatrix

Cream coated with green handles $669 BIN on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ITALY-100-Auth-...2QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Litigatrix

ali w said:


> *Hey ladies(sorry if this has already been posted) Brown & black spy bags on sale at Barney's:*
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...&prodIndex=403&listSize=432&categoryId=357034




Were these less than $2100 when you posted this?  I'm just curious cause now they're showing as $2100 and $2190, which is basically full retail.


----------



## kneehighz

I *almost* got those black fendi boots Lit has from bluefly..with all the discounts I would have gotten it for $589.95. There's only 1 and its exactly my size...size 8. I can't get it because I have no money..gaahh!! I know it'll be gone before I can secure the funds, or rather put funds in one place instead of having them scattered. It's in my shopping cart so I think it'll be available for an hour? I hope someone from here gets it....*sigh* Let me know and I'll release it.


----------



## amnA-

ali w said:


> *Hey ladies(sorry if this has already been posted) Brown & black spy bags on sale at Barney's:*
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...&prodIndex=403&listSize=432&categoryId=357034



yeah i read this on the celeb and fendis too - but theyre not showing the brown bag - as in the colour juss wondeign if its relly the brown one or cognac - however pretty sure barneys wont make tht mistake - but seemes FULL PRICE! hmmm


----------



## fashionista36

Litigatrix said:


> Cream coated with green handles $669 BIN on eBay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ITALY-100-Auth-...2QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

So this one is Authentic right?


----------



## fashionista36

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Spy-Embro...9QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So Pretty!!!!


----------



## fashion_fever

I  this bag but this will be my first ever Fendi Spy purchase....... Is it Authentic though 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...EWA:VRI&viewitem=&item=150145008502&rd=1&rd=1

Please someone HELP~~~~


----------



## Sushi789

^^^I hope you're the one who got that cream and green spy, because yes, it looks authentic! What a good deal!


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

no, i think the buyer is going to resell it for alot more!

and the bags on barneys were on sale for a lil bit!


----------



## Sushi789

amnA- said:


> yeah i read this on the celeb and fendis too - but theyre not showing the brown bag - as in the colour juss wondeign if its relly the brown one or cognac - however pretty sure barneys wont make tht mistake - but seemes FULL PRICE! hmmm


 
I actually called barneys to ask about this, because if the black spy was on sale I was gonna think about it... but, alas... it's a mistake. The black and the brown spys are NOT on sale according to the person I spoke to, and the website will be corrected.


----------



## caruava

fashionista36 said:


> So this one is Authentic right?



Lit does a lot (well most) of authenticating and she wouldn't post a fake. 

Oh I hope one of us got it!


----------



## ali w

*Quite a few spys on bluefly right now for 28% off + an additional 15-20 % off with codes found in the deals and steals section!!!*


----------



## fashion_fever

I didnt get it ..............
It was bought as soon as I put the post on here asking questions............ wanna cry now..........


----------



## caruava

^Oh I'm so sorry about that... Don't worry, something else will pop up.


----------



## caruava

For the ladies who have the blueberry spy... and want these heels, (and remember to use the promotional codes)

http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=fendi&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial
(these are so comfy, I can wear the all day long without any pain!)


----------



## shockey

Ohh! I am so lusting over these shoes. So Tempting! Ever since I saw lit, saich and kav model theirs I have wanted them.


----------



## desirusso

Costco has the floral Applique Spy on there website.....


----------



## Litigatrix

desirusso said:


> Costco has the floral Applique Spy on there website.....



that's a good deal, but jomashop actually still has this bag for about $500 less than the costco price


----------



## caruava

*Saich's* cherry nappa spy. She's letting it go! Oh well here is your chance to pick up a rare cherry spy. And we know our spy queen takes care of her bags.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Bubbly-Nappa...7QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decided to let the nappa go and keep the pleated? Hope it goes to a good home. Hopefully a PF member's home.


----------



## Sushi789

^^^
I  that cherry spy SO much! A PF'er HAS to get it!

I am going to be seriously watering my money tree and hoping for a miracle...!


----------



## fashionista36

Hello Ladies,
I bought a Fendi Cream with green handles on Ebay, I just received it today and let me tell you the bag is destroyed!..the photos on the listing showed a nearly new bag, the bag I received today is all dirty, peeling edgesa nd the secret compartment pocket doesn't even closes!..I will be returning the bag today for a refund, but I just wanted to let you know so if you see it for sale again stay away or ask for "real photos"
Take Care,


----------



## kneehighz

^^ oh no, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you get your money back


----------



## caruava

OMG that is horrible!! I only thought it was a god deal cos it was listed as basically new!!! What a horrible seller, I don't know how people do it. I could never do that to someone else...


----------



## kneehighz

It was listed here too Sorry if you'd seen it here first


----------



## shoptfs

ewww, i hope u get your money back..good luck!!


----------



## kneehighz

baby zucca spy currently at $39.00 http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## spoiledwify

kavnadoo said:


> *Saich's* cherry nappa spy. She's letting it go! Oh well here is your chance to pick up a rare cherry spy. And we know our spy queen takes care of her bags.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Bubbly-Nappa...7QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Decided to let the nappa go and keep the pleated? Hope it goes to a good home. Hopefully a PF member's home.


 

gone!!


----------



## spoiledwify

kneehighz said:


> baby zucca spy currently at $39.00 http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
has anyone bought from "pinchrosemary", is her bags all authentic?


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

spoiledwify said:


> has anyone bought from "pinchrosemary", is her bags all authentic?



she sells authentic, and i believe they are a member here!


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

fashionista36 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Spy-Embro...9QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> So Pretty!!!!




don't post your own sales on here, thats shady...


----------



## caruava

^yes they are. I think another affiliated account is _youngsholdings_ or something.


----------



## fashion_fever

fashionista36 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I bought a Fendi Cream with green handles on Ebay, I just received it today and let me tell you the bag is destroyed!..the photos on the listing showed a nearly new bag, the bag I received today is all dirty, peeling edgesa nd the secret compartment pocket doesn't even closes!..I will be returning the bag today for a refund, but I just wanted to let you know so if you see it for sale again stay away or ask for "real photos"
> Take Care,
> 
> God~ was it even authentic at least?????
> I really really wanted to buy that bag as well, but u got to it before I did..... and to think that I was really upset about a missing out on it
> 
> Is it pocket compartment fixable? Wont Fendi fix it for u? Is the condition really that bad? Well, really depends on ho much u like it really cos I the colour of it (that's if it's even the same colour as what it looks like on ebay) but if not, hope u get a 100% refund for it.... think u deserve to ask for shipping back too!!!!!!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK


----------



## caruava

kavnadoo said:


> ^yes they are. I think another affiliated account is _youngsholdings_ or something.



Oops, posted in the wrong thread I think!


----------



## kneehighz

cognac baby for 878$ by a trusted member of the forum!http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-SMALL-BAB...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kimmy

Black and Tan Fendi B Bag ends in 5 hours $650 .. looks good to me 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280136863276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## downtownatlanta

Help buying a leather Bag du Jour please!
In looking around it seems that my best best at the moment in getting a good deal on a Bag du Jour is on jomashop.com.  I've seen it a on a few other sites that I'm comfortable with, but for hundreds more.  What do you think?


----------



## kneehighz

^^ I say go for it, I'm very comfortable with joma. Bought 2 bags from them and they were perfect


----------



## downtownatlanta

Of course.....pinchofrosemary has this one up for bids.  Its not leather but depending on how high the bidding goes, I could live with that....My luck would be if I wait on the auction, jomashop will sell out.....Which bags did you buy from them?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## kneehighz

^^ I got the zucca/nappa and squirrel '07 spys


----------



## baglady.1

kimmy said:


> Black and Tan Fendi B Bag ends in 5 hours $650 .. looks good to me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280136863276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


 
Kimmy -- No Offense Intended, but suggest you get these Ebay auctions authenticated first (on the AUTHENTICATE THIS FENDI thread). This one looks like a FAKE to me!  

And an expensive one!


----------



## FALLAX COR

Daloo3aJulz said:


> she sells authentic, and i believe they are a member here!



i bought a fendi bag from her myself and i was wondering the same question!! she has another website youngsholdings.com, as well as two ebay user names so i wasn't sure, but i'm relieved now!


----------



## fashionista36

fashion_fever said:


> fashionista36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I bought a Fendi Cream with green handles on Ebay, I just received it today and let me tell you the bag is destroyed!..the photos on the listing showed a nearly new bag, the bag I received today is all dirty, peeling edgesa nd the secret compartment pocket doesn't even closes!..I will be returning the bag today for a refund, but I just wanted to let you know so if you see it for sale again stay away or ask for "real photos"
> Take Care,
> 
> God~ was it even authentic at least?????
> I really really wanted to buy that bag as well, but u got to it before I did..... and to think that I was really upset about a missing out on it
> 
> Is it pocket compartment fixable? Wont Fendi fix it for u? Is the condition really that bad? Well, really depends on ho much u like it really cos I the colour of it (that's if it's even the same colour as what it looks like on ebay) but if not, hope u get a 100% refund for it.... think u deserve to ask for shipping back too!!!!!!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I already sent the bag back. I am pretty sure they will relist it soon. The photos on the listing are taken from a pretty new bag, the bag I received was in very bad shape. All the edges (all around the bag) were peeling, the back had green and black spots and the secret compartent wasn't closing at all. You can not even clean the bag because the material already came off and only the fabric is left. Believe me is not what the listing is showing at all!!!..
Click to expand...


----------



## shockey

downtownatlanta said:


> Help buying a leather Bag du Jour please!
> In looking around it seems that my best best at the moment in getting a good deal on a Bag du Jour is on jomashop.com. I've seen it a on a few other sites that I'm comfortable with, but for hundreds more. What do you think?


 

I dont know if this is the right place to post this, but after seeing bagladys Bag du jour or is it de jour? I am really liking it. kneehighz you said you saw it in real life or baglady is the leather soft and does it hold its shape or is it a slouchy bag? Are the pockets on the outside a good place for your cell phone. I remember seeing the blueberry one on the forum but cant find it now.


----------



## baglady.1

shockey said:


> I dont know if this is the right place to post this, but after seeing bagladys Bag du jour or is it de jour? I am really liking it. kneehighz you said you saw it in real life or baglady is the leather soft and does it hold its shape or is it a slouchy bag? Are the pockets on the outside a good place for your cell phone. I remember seeing the blueberry one on the forum but cant find it now.


 
S -- here is Fendilovers thread on the Blueberry:

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/my-new-purchases-128674-2.html

The Nappa leather on my Bag du Jour is stiffer than on a spy bag & it holds its shape pretty good in my opinion. Both outside pocket or inside pocket works for Cell phone...not super convenient, but it works. Hope this helps...


----------



## shockey

Thanks for the thread. I love the blue! This bag will probably drive me crazy till I buy it so I might as well just find one lol. Not sure what color to get.


----------



## kneehighz

shockey said:


> I dont know if this is the right place to post this, but after seeing bagladys Bag du jour or is it de jour? I am really liking it. kneehighz you said you saw it in real life or baglady is the leather soft and does it hold its shape or is it a slouchy bag? Are the pockets on the outside a good place for your cell phone. I remember seeing the blueberry one on the forum but cant find it now.



Yes I tried them on in the store. They do hold shape better, but the leather is still soft! I don't think there will be a problem with holding shape, however I only tried it on with the store paper stuffing in it. I want it real bad too I think its a great *classic* bag that I can wear for a long time despite fashion changes, and at any age. Also doesn't scream fendi so thats good (for me)


----------



## downtownatlanta

kneehighz said:


> ^^ I got the zucca/nappa and squirrel '07 spys


 
There are no more squirrels right?  I tried to get that one but no luck!  Love it!


----------



## kneehighz

^^ No, no more squirrels on joma but there are some on Bluefly. They cost more than Joma had it for but much less than retail if you're interested..


----------



## Sushi789

I am rarely 100% certain of the authenticity of spys on ebay, but I feel safe posting these. These two spys are beauties, and great prices!


Cherry spy:
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-FENDI-CHER...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black spy:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chinkyi23

Not really a fendi girl but I saw this and thought i'd post. You need to be a member to purchase. Costco is reliable. I've bought authentic coach & burberry bags from them in the past.

Grey Fendi Floral Applique Leather Spy Bag
$1,949.99 (including shipping)

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11222516&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US


----------



## titania029

KMSNYC said:


> I am rarely 100% certain of the authenticity of spys on ebay, but I feel safe posting these. These two spys are beauties, and great prices!
> 
> 
> Cherry spy:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-FENDI-CHER...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Black spy:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



What happened to the cherry one?  I wanted to see it


----------



## shockey

It was there about a hour ago. I wonder why it was taken off???


----------



## shockey

titania029 said:


> What happened to the cherry one? I wanted to see it


 

Its Back!


----------



## lulu212121

I see it! It is pretty!


----------



## titania029

Bidding ended???  Oh well, guess it was not my time for a cherry spy


----------



## shockey

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320142911422

titania it has been relisted, so pretty!


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

uh ohhhhhhh, someone is selling their fendi black pearl spy........
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290144617391&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## allaboutpurses

that bag is so nice but very pricey


----------



## downtownatlanta

kneehighz said:


> ^^ No, no more squirrels on joma but there are some on Bluefly. They cost more than Joma had it for but much less than retail if you're interested..


 
Oh, I know!  I wish I had seen it on jomashop when they still had them.  I wonder if they restock an item like that ever?  It is certainly worth watching!!


----------



## titania029

shockey said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320142911422
> 
> titania it has been relisted, so pretty!



UHH...I can't, must have will power!


----------



## bagpunk

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320142911422

is that decophile's pic? redderpom=decophile? i only asked because someone's pic from tPF was stolen sometime back and used to sell on ebay.


----------



## caruava

^Yup *redderpom=deco*

I did find it odd that she didn't watermark/mark her pics. I'm not surprised unfortunately.


----------



## bagpunk

you are not surprised that people stole others' pics to use on ebay? or: you are not suprised decophile did not watermark her pics?  i am sure you meant the first


----------



## caruava

Lol, yes the first. Not too good with words as you can tell


----------



## downtownatlanta

downtownatlanta said:


> Of course.....pinchofrosemary has this one up for bids. Its not leather but depending on how high the bidding goes, I could live with that....My luck would be if I wait on the auction, jomashop will sell out.....Which bags did you buy from them?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


 

Oh joy!  I won this bag and she has arrived and she is all that I had hoped!  Lovely bag!


----------



## Chessca25

hey DOWNTOWN....congrats!!! I have been drooling over a du jour bag for a very long time.  I am dying to see what a size 'medium' looks like when someone is carrying it....soooo, you gotta post some pics, ASAP!!!

gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## lhasalover

Denim Spy 50% off at Jomashop

http://www.jomashop.com/fendi-8br511-vwr-f0jf3.html


----------



## abbyroad

haven't seen these in a while -- two Fortuny bags on eBay at the moment:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=270151849196&category0=&fvi=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=300137511422&fvi=1


----------



## caruava

Black patent B Bag (it's *baglady*'s).

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chessca25

Costco has the Du Jour bag that Jomashop apparently sold out of...although it is 200$ more expensive.  I absolutely love this color 


http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=6&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## fatefullotus

Not sure if this has been posted, but the white and green Spy for a great price!  i would pick her up, but I'm unfortunately on a bag ban.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ITALY-100-Auth-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Please have it authenticated by members prior to purchasing!


----------



## bag-mania

fatefullotus said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but the white and green Spy for a great price!  i would pick her up, but I'm unfortunately on a bag ban....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ITALY-100-Auth-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Please have it authenticated by members prior to purchasing!



It is beautiful, but I think this was the bag that a TPFer bought and returned because it was very dirty. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Chessca25

bag-mania said:


> It is beautiful, but I think this was the bag that a TPFer bought and returned because it was very dirty. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


 

yes, you are correct.  i am waiting for the seller to send me more pix...b/c dirty or not, i will prob still buy it..i am obsessed with this color!! lol.


----------



## CleoCouture

Heres a white b bag from youngholding which is part of pinchrosemary.  It's only got a day left at right now it's only at $140!   It does need a slight repair and it says it has some slight yellowing on one of the rings...I cant even tell on my monitor...however my screeen is alittle on the dark side.  Still a great deal!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280139620625&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## baglady.1

At long last the rare & exotic Taupe Acadia Spy Bag -- Liz's Sistah! with Blue Handles:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Spy-Taupe...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Seller Says the reserve is $2300....but what a Bag!!


----------



## shockey

Chessca25 said:


> Costco has the Du Jour bag that Jomashop apparently sold out of...although it is 200$ more expensive. I absolutely love this color
> 
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=6&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


 
Thanks! I ordered one from jomashop when it was still there and it said in stock but I got an email saying it was canceled then it disappered, so I have been looking for one. Once they add tax it will be a 900 dollar bag so dont know if I still want it, but still thinking about it.


----------



## fashionista36

baglady.1 said:


> At long last the rare & exotic Taupe Acadia Spy Bag -- Liz's Sistah! with Blue Handles:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Spy-Taupe...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Seller Says the reserve is $2300....but what a Bag!!


 
What a beauty!!!!!...How much do you think it retails for?..probably more than $3000.00 right? it is a beauty...Yum,yum...


----------



## mamasazkitchen

Pinch of rosemary has the large magic bag up for sale http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And she got a zucca nappa spy bag, a small nappa spy,


----------



## ksed

mamasazkitchen said:


> Pinch of rosemary has the large magic bag up for sale http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> And she got a zucca nappa spy bag, a small nappa spy,


 

booo baby spy was taken down


----------



## lulu212121

HI! I sometimes lurk here! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-BROWN-LEA...hZ011QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

This one looked good and the seller has a great rep!


----------



## lhasalover

Black Napa B shoulder bag on BlueFly

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2061183177&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=6475805&N=6475805+4294967205&Ne=9&Ns=Popularity%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## shoptfs

ordered these pumps today for $149:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446154368&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492704766&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1186764763726


----------



## bagpunk

.


----------



## bagpunk

wish it has purple handles.....



baglady.1 said:


> At long last the rare & exotic Taupe Acadia Spy Bag -- Liz's Sistah! with Blue Handles:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Spy-Taupe...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Seller Says the reserve is $2300....but what a Bag!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Did anyone order the white spy that was on Bluefly?  I had it in my cart this afternoon.  Just checked and its gone.  Maybe its just as well.


----------



## fashion_fever

LOREBUNDE said:


> Did anyone order the white spy that was on Bluefly? I had it in my cart this afternoon. Just checked and its gone. Maybe its just as well.


 
Didn't Bluefly have an issue with authenticity? or was it just on other brands and not Fendi?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Not sure.  I think I read that about balanciaga bags and bluefly though.


----------



## Ninok

Just read that she's a PFer, maybe I will go with the YSL wallet as well.


----------



## baglady.1

fashion_fever said:


> Didn't Bluefly have an issue with authenticity? or was it just on other brands and not Fendi?


So far the Blue Fly Fendi bags that have been reviewed here have been found to be authentic. I have also purchased Fendis from there...


----------



## apple_28

fashion_fever said:


> Didn't Bluefly have an issue with authenticity? or was it just on other brands and not Fendi?



I believe the Balenciaga & Gucci bags had problems with authenticity. For Fendi, I think it's just Off Saks right?


----------



## downtownatlanta

I thought the hologram tag looked off but the sellers swear that the bag comes from, I believe, a little old rich lady's estate who would die (or did die) if she thought she was carrying a fake bag.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120150645243&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:11


----------



## baglady.1

downtownatlanta said:


> I thought the hologram tag looked off but the sellers swear that the bag comes from, I believe, a little old rich lady's estate who would die (or did die) if she thought she was carrying a fake bag.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120150645243&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:11


 
DTA - I think you meant to put this on the Authenticate this Fendi thread, cause I know you know this is a fake...


----------



## downtownatlanta

baglady.1 said:


> DTA - I think you meant to put this on the Authenticate this Fendi thread, cause I know you know this is a fake...


 
Oooops.  Sorry I did!!  I'll repost.


----------



## fashion_fever

bagpunk said:


> wish it has purple handles.....


 
Bagpunk!!!!!!!! I think i found the bag u want!!!.... I think...

If i m correct, i think u can choose to buy the bag instead of borrowing the bag. I do not know the website well so don't know prices or authenticity so please have other PFers check out the bag for u.

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/product/5722/Handbag/Fendi/Fendi-Spy-Bag/18

Is this it?Is this it?
Hope it is!!!!!!!

Soooo excited as I m always asking questions and seeking help from others but have never had the opportunity to help


----------



## bagpunk

heya FF! thanks for that! judging from the pic it is the one! (should this conversation be in my thread looking for the bag?) emailing their customer service now!


----------



## caruava

Not really a deal here, but I just noticed that the price on quite a few of the Jomashop items have gone up...


----------



## bagpunk

OH NO! maybe we should not have been so loud about what great deals their prices were......?


----------



## bighair

does anyone know if luxtown4u is real or fake?


----------



## GyrlLayney

Maybe I've been remiss, but I noticed that there are a lot of new Fendi bags on Overstock!


----------



## baglady.1

Now here's something you don't see every day:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Spy-Bag-M...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## caruava

For the Aussie ladies in Melbourne, Luisa boutique (close to Gucci Melbourne) has a Bag De Jour for 50% off. It is a large (I think) pony hair bag with the "F" 's. I shop there and I know that that bag has been in store for a while so if you ask them if they can do any better I know they will take another hundred or 2 off. From memory the bag was a little over 2000 AUD before discount.


----------



## fatefullotus

baglady.1 said:


> Now here's something you don't see every day:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Spy-Bag-M...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



*drool*  If my Holy Grail spy weren't on her way here.......!  I wouldn't survive BF's gamma-ray glares if I picked up another Spy so soon... 

SOMEONE GET HER!


----------



## whiteorleander

new Fendi B bag textured patent leather
only 1500 dollar!http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Fendi-B-Tex...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

new FENDI drawstring bag. it looks real to me, but to be 100% sure, post it in the authentication thread.
price: 599 dollar!
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-800-NWT-Fendi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

somebody please get this amazing brandnew FENDI B bag cashmere 2007 for an unbelievable buyitnow price of 799 dollar!! looks authentic, to be 100% sure post it in the authentication thread ( excuse my bad spelling)!
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-2007-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

Fendi B bag leopard pony hair, retail: 2550 dollar.
starting bid price: 799 dollar! the auction is ending in a few hours! a real steal.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Fendi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kneehighz

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-W...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem white spy 
Starting bid:	US $1,100.00 	
Buy It Now price: US $1,250.00


----------



## kneehighz

Not really a "Deal" but its new for the fall and I haven't seen it in stores/online yet: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Clutch for  [FONT=Century Gothic, Arial, Verdana]$826.00 at http://www.raffaello-network.com
[/FONT]


----------



## kneehighz

Blueberry spy back on elux!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abowron

Baby Spy $895 on Annsfabulousfinds:

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/fendi/baulotto_spy


----------



## lhasalover

Denim Spy $1550 at Saks online

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1187698029216


----------



## lhasalover

Canvas Du Jour Bag $860

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1187698029217


----------



## lvgodiva

Please help with these vanity, thanks 

-    Fendi Vanity Spy Rose Nappa Handbag Purse

-    FENDI BROWN METALLIC SPECIAL EDITION VANITY BAG

-    Auth NWT FENDI Vanity Bag Napa Leather Rose Pink Clutch


----------



## joanniii

lvgodiva said:


> Please help with these vanity, thanks
> 
> - Fendi Vanity Spy Rose Nappa Handbag Purse
> 
> - FENDI BROWN METALLIC SPECIAL EDITION VANITY BAG
> 
> - Auth NWT FENDI Vanity Bag Napa Leather Rose Pink Clutch


 

Hi there!
It's probably best for you to post your questions here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-17677-479.html
as you will probably get more responses


----------



## fashion_fever

lhasalover said:


> Denim Spy $1550 at Saks online
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1187698029216


 
This bag was in JOMASHOP for only US$951.00 but they r sold out now......


----------



## lvgodiva

joanniii said:


> Hi there!
> It's probably best for you to post your questions here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-17677-479.html
> as you will probably get more responses




Ooh how ashame, I didn't read carefully and just read "Auth" title :shame: then posted it here anw many thanks.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

kneehighz said:


> Blueberry spy back on elux!!!!!!!!!!


Looks like they are gone!  I checked last night and they had a few in stock. Gone already


----------



## downtownatlanta

lhasalover said:


> Denim Spy $1550 at Saks online
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1187698029216


 

Baby denim spy $773 at jomashop.com - looks like these are still in stock.


----------



## greenleaflettuc

I'm not 100% sure of authenticity considering the recent Sam's club issues, but look at the pretty color!
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc..._Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&topnav=


----------



## Aggie

i've wanted a blueberry spy for so long, i think next year i'll just have to save up and not buy any purse but the blueberry, darn purse never goes on sale.


----------



## kneehighz

LOREBUNDE said:


> Looks like they are gone!  I checked last night and they had a few in stock. Gone already



No they come and go on elux. If you're wanting it you should grab it the next time you see it. Thats how I got mine. I got one of the last ones. Later I wanted to exchange it for another blueberry because I wanted one with better leather but they said it was out of stock. It didn't come back for weeks but here it is now (I just checked it and its here) so I'm excited for anyone who was searching!


----------



## joanniii

^^ There's actually only one left- so for girls who are looking for one you better hurry!


----------



## Trix

Patent Leather B Pumps - Pink
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/19728

Thin Patent B Belt - Blue
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/19706

some new reductions on other Fendi too.


----------



## Cindi

I found some BEAUTIFUL fall boots on sale at eLuxury for $349. They were $1180.

http://www.eluxury.com/sales/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11156940&SectionID=9000


----------



## caruava

^In my opinion no wonder they are heavily discounted. They are awful in my opinion!


----------



## kneehighz

^Just one uncommon size left, thats what I thought the discount was for


----------



## caruava

Ah... I didn't see that.


----------



## downtownatlanta

Authentic denim spy on Ebay - authenticated previously by Baglady:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180151100628&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Roxana

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-SELLERIA-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is of a pink Chef. 
I just adore the Selleria bags from Fendi! They're so And the pink is TDF!...
What do you girls think?


----------



## kneehighz

^^they're both cute!


----------



## Roxana

kneehighz said:


> ^^they're both cute!


Yeah! the swarovski is also very cute I noticed ...


----------



## bag-mania

Zucca Spy bag with a Buy it Now price of $850.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320151360775&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## Daloo3aJulz

^ that was a good effing deal!!!! congrats to whoever got it!


----------



## ali w

bag-mania said:


> Zucca Spy bag with a Buy it Now price of $850.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320151360775&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


 
Wonder if they had more than one? They just used those pics in another auction last week( I know because I was watching it)?!?!


----------



## downtownatlanta

ali w said:


> Wonder if they had more than one? They just used those pics in another auction last week( I know because I was watching it)?!?!


 
They have various bags come in from time to time from department stores and other sources so they don't keep a stock of any one bag.  I think maybe the buyer didn't pay or something happened and they just relisted as a BIN instead of going through the auction process again.  BBC tends to have one or two spies listed at a time.


----------



## kneehighz

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-W...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
authentic white Spy $1050 buy it now, or best offer


----------



## kneehighz

$316 on bluefly (also available in orange)





$608 on bluefly





$640 on bluefly





$1384 on bluefly





$1584 on bluefly (also available in white)





$1680 on bluefly


----------



## ksed

^Hmm I'm torn about the top one...   how long will metallics be "in"?


----------



## kneehighz

^ Not sure, they've been popular for about a year now as a fall/winter trend. If you love it I'd say get it (if you're only unsure about how long the trend will last). If you are unsure if you don't know if you like it or not then I don't know what to say lol. Even when trends die out they aren't "uncool" immediately, plus most people have no idea whats in and out anyways! It never matters to me (although I did ask this question about spys, but I don't care if they're uncool next season I'm totally in love). What I'm trying to say is don't worry about trends, get it if you love it!


----------



## caruava

-


----------



## kneehighz

blue one in today..640$ I think on bluefly


----------



## kneehighz

$4545 http://www.luxury-shops.com/1_searc...&subcat=95&designer=42&color=&keyword=limited

I know its not a "steal" but incase someone was searching. I'm pretty sure its an authentic store but please double check if interested.


----------



## Alaska

They are great- called them once and emailed them also- quick response- they are very close to a LV flagship store-


----------



## chessmont

Oh my goodness, ladies, there is a beautiful Petrol Spy on Ann's Fabulous Finds!

That color is gorgeous!


----------



## baglady.1

chessmont said:


> Oh my goodness, ladies, there is a beautiful Petrol Spy on Ann's Fabulous Finds!
> 
> That color is gorgeous!


 
Zowie!! That one is Sweet! 


http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=94bd11c342805a47e5593950503b1bdf


----------



## joanniii

^^ O.M.G - that is one beautiful Petrol spy!!!!


----------



## kneehighz

Thank goodness its on hold or I might have gotten it. I am unsure what smiley to put because I'm unsure of what emotion I am..ush:


----------



## caruava

^Don't worry they only hold for 24 hours. Just message if you are interested. They have very good customer service.


----------



## kneehighz

No thanks to YOU for telling me that. lol. just kidding Kav! Nah if I could I'd rather get the honey wisteria on there, and then second the corded cherry. Third petrol. So in short, none for me.


----------



## secret shopaholic

kneehighz said:


> Thank goodness its on hold or I might have gotten it. I am unsure what smiley to put because I'm unsure of what emotion I am..ush:


 

No need to panic - there is one on ebay in a far better condition and from theeeeee sweetest pfer ever

I would say go get her!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-AUTH-ULTR...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Thats what I was wondering, the condition of that bag thats on hold.  The pic looked great but the description?  This site is dangerous.  All these beautiful bags, its so tempting!


----------



## kneehighz

^Thanks for the link! Can't get it now though, hope someone else on here does


----------



## cheetos

Petrol Spy at Ann's

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=e7fd40de096b6f21f499aedc7e09a188


----------



## baglady.1

BABY SPY - TRIBAL @$900 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Spy-Bag-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cheetos

Hologram Spy at Ann's




http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=276caa05a33e1fab1d209f2a135fc589


----------



## beth001

I JUST saw this one myself... and I think my blood pressure just shot up about 100 points!



cheetos said:


> Hologram Spy at Ann's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=276caa05a33e1fab1d209f2a135fc589


----------



## caruava

If only money wasn't an issue... I would buy them ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sushi789

Bluefly has a lot of new spy bags up today... honey, denim, dark brown, zucca/nappa, tribal baby spy, and more.


----------



## kiss_p

I don't usually post here, but there's a very nice black fendi leather bag du jour in the sale section on bergdorf.com right now.  It's 35% off.


----------



## kneehighz

Oh thanks so much for the post *kiss_p*!
...Oh..I guess its gone..
..oh the new spys on bluefly are gone too! Hopefully they'll be back.


----------



## 330east

Hello

I have bought a Fendi bag on ebay, and am not familiar with this brand. Would you please confirm that this is authentic? I was pretty sure when I bought but have some doubts now and would be so relieved that someone back me up on this one.... thanks!!

Additional photos from the auction: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150159669172&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:FR:11


----------



## 330east

sorry mistake, will post on good thread


----------



## lhasalover

Metallic Canvas B bag on NM $650

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat14350762cat6070734cat7840731


----------



## Saich2

Do not know if anyone has posted this but the super rare Petrol in like new condition is for sale on ebay.co.uk. Being sold by one of the best PFM. and its a bargain.


----------



## caruava

secret_shopaholic said:


> No need to panic - there is one on ebay in a far better condition and from theeeeee sweetest pfer ever
> 
> I would say go get her!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-AUTH-ULTR...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Is this the one *Saich*?


----------



## katisha

Excellent tip!!!  Thanks!


----------



## marcandchloe

Smartbargains.com has the Fendi blue nappa spy bag for $1299. Hurry~Only 1 left.


----------



## katisha

Yeahbut, are they authentic??  I've been burnt way too much...


----------



## daisyfay13

Darn it!  Missed it _again!_


----------



## caruava

marcandchloe said:


> Smartbargains.com has the Fendi blue nappa spy bag for $1299. Hurry~Only 1 left.



Hi there, all the messages you have posted so far have been advertising this site. I haven't bought from this site but I am very skeptical about it.


----------



## marcandchloe

I've purchased a few handbags from Smartbargains, and never had a problem with authenticity. This is my first purchase of a Fendi Spy bag.  I took the chance in this purchase, because rarely do Smartbargains ever have a Fendi bag for sale. If it's not authentic, it can easily be returned.                 





kavnadoo said:


> Hi there, all the messages you have posted so far have been advertising this site. I haven't bought from this site but I am very skeptical about it.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Theres a blueberry spy bag on eluxury now.  I had it in my cart but really can't afford it now   I noticed the price is a lot more than the one on smartbargains.


----------



## kneehighz

Yep that's because its relatively new so its usually full price. I havent heard of smartbargains either, if it were me I wouldn't buy anything from there unless several tpfers had before me and their bags were authenticated on the forum. That's how I learned about joma and anns after all! So I'll just stick to the ones we're familiar with, better safe than sorry.


----------



## caruava

kneehighz said:


> Yep that's because its relatively new so its usually full price. I havent heard of smartbargains either, if it were me I wouldn't buy anything from there unless several tpfers had before me and their bags were authenticated on the forum. That's how I learned about joma and anns after all! So I'll just stick to the ones we're familiar with, better safe than sorry.



I just find the leather on the spy to look like those of the good italian fakes, but that's my opinion. I'll just wait and hope someone posts pics.


----------



## Saich2

kavnadoo said:


> Is this the one *Saich*?


 


Oh yes thats the one, stunning spy and from one of our top PFM. The price has now droped a bit.


----------



## GyrlLayney

LOREBUNDE said:


> Theres a blueberry spy bag on eluxury now. I had it in my cart but really can't afford it now  I noticed the price is a lot more than the one on smartbargains.


 
There's a black Spy at www.Jomashop.com for $1400 and change.  That's where I got mine, and the return policy is lenient.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

GyrlLayney said:


> There's a black Spy at www.Jomashop.com for $1400 and change. That's where I got mine, and the return policy is lenient.


GyrlLayney!  Don't tempt me


----------



## katisha

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280151683657&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

OK, Ladies???


----------



## kneehighz

I don't like this thread


----------



## bag-mania

I don't know if this is chocolate or cognac, but it's a great deal! Nice and bubbly with a Buy It Now of $850. If I had any extra money it would be mine already.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-BROWN-LEA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GyrlLayney

bag-mania said:


> I don't know if this is chocolate or cognac, but it's a great deal! Nice and bubbly with a Buy It Now of $850. If I had any extra money it would be mine already.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-BROWN-LEA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

That was fast - it's gone!


----------



## ali w

GyrlLayney said:


> That was fast - it's gone!


 

Oh damn, I'm too slow! That was a great find!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Some new spys on bluefly!


----------



## caruava

Urm ladies.... Look at what's on Jomashop...







http://www.jomashop.com/fendi-8br511-rq1-f0ccg.html


----------



## katisha

Ladies-Bluefly has 10% off everything for just today!  :okay:


----------



## lhasalover

kavnadoo said:


> Urm ladies.... Look at what's on Jomashop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/fendi-8br511-rq1-f0ccg.html


I was just getting ready to post this also. Seems like a great deal.


----------



## Josephine SD

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing/Fendi-Pleated-Metallic-Leather-B-Bag/2591563/product.html

Good deal if you're looking for one of these....gorgeous b bag.


----------



## Josephine SD

lhasalover said:


> I was just getting ready to post this also. Seems like a great deal.


 

Aaargh  Why couldn't they have had this deal a couple months ago?  I just spent $2k on a bag, so I'm not allowing myself to make another major purchase for another couple months.  That's my rule and I'm sticking to it.....but this is so tempting, I love Ms. Blueberry.


----------



## LoveBolsas

*Come on girls Help!!!!!! Ive been looking for this bag is it real because Im so excited it looks good to me what do you guys think?*
*http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## baglady.1

LB - maybe this was for the "Authenticate this Fendi" thread...not sure....but it looks good IMO .


----------



## LoveBolsas

baglady.1 said:


> LB - maybe this was for the "Authenticate this Fendi" thread...not sure....but it looks good IMO .


 
Oh CRAP I THOUGHT THAT WAS WERE I POSTED SORRY BUT THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## richprincess

wrong thread


----------



## daisyfay13

kavnadoo said:


> Urm ladies.... Look at what's on Jomashop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/fendi-8br511-rq1-f0ccg.html


 
OMG i want this color so bad!  I wish I had the $$ right now


----------



## greenleaflettuc

Chocolate Spy on bluefly http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2065883095&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2037487291&N=2037487061+4294967205&Ne=9&Ns=Popularity%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## kneehighz

^^ Its gone! How much was it going for? lol "mahogany"


----------



## kneehighz

Because I'm nice I'll post this here (because I really want it..but I think any tpfer deserves it). Authentic bubbly cognac spy http://cgi.ebay.com/TPFERS-AUTH-FEN...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
from trusted member of tpf 1299$


----------



## miss oinky

kneehighz said:


> Because I'm nice I'll post this here (because I really want it..but I think any tpfer deserves it). Authentic bubbly cognac spy http://cgi.ebay.com/TPFERS-AUTH-FEN...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





kneehighz said:


> from trusted member of tpf 1299$





Thanks kneehighz    I am so wanting this if only I am not in a ban now


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Black patent spy on bluefly


----------



## Josephine SD

Okay, so who bought a blueberry from jomashop?  They are all gone:cry:

I guess it's a good thing, since it removes the temptation to get it, but I hope a tPFer got one and posts a pic soon!


----------



## Queen D

There is a textured black patent B bag on Bluefly that I think they mispriced.  This one is priced like the regular  B bags at $1472, while they have the same bag priced at $2880.


----------



## shockey

The rare Petrol Baby Spy! Ahhhhh!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shockey

oops !Sorry wrong link!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Baulotto-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lhasalover

Cognac Spy $1660 on BlueFly

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2065883095&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2037487291&N=2037487273+4294967205&Ne=9&Ns=Popularity%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## lhasalover

Baby Petrol Spy on ebay. Looks good to me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Baulotto-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aphrodite_jie

sorry, I posted in the wrong thread


----------



## kneehighz

tribal spy on bluefly
green spy on ebay (I think- please post in authenticate this to double check but I think its real)


----------



## kneehighz

honey spy on bluefly


----------



## pro_shopper

Red Montclair Lmt Edition handbag...it looks good to me but you should check with the experts first!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/FENDI-MONCLER-Li...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## caruava

Okay _Aussie ladies in Melbourne with tiny feet_    pay attention... 

(That's size 35 to 36 in Fendi.)

At Luisa in the KPMG building (171 Collins St, Melbourne) they have VERY cheap Fendi shoes. There are only a few pairs and they are all in size 35's and 36's. I don't know how many they have left, if they had my size I would have bought them all. They are under $150 from memory. There was a very nice pair of B shoes in a size 35. That was about $250. There were 2 pairs of shoes in many sizes that match the denim Bag De Jour and they were only $80.

All prices in AUD.


----------



## baglady.1

Corded Spy Bags on Ebay - both being sold by PFers!


Cherry: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Chocolate: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Fendi-Spy-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decisions.......Decisions


----------



## Sushi789

http://cgi.ebay.com/TPFERS-AUTH-FEN...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Gorgeous cognac spy from gorgeous PF'er!!! Hurry, it ends soon.


----------



## kneehighz

lotsa new spys on bluefly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beth001

PYTHON Spy on Ann's Fabulous Finds!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=9654747823741afb03cc5da675ea9ef4


----------



## mamasazkitchen

There are two denim spy's under $1000 on jomashop.com

http://www.jomashop.com/fendispybags.html


----------



## kneehighz

silver bimetal spy on bluefly


----------



## Alaska

Cognac Hobo for $499!
Shoot this through ******************!
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-F...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Not sure if mentioned but there is a black baby spy on bluefly, cute!


----------



## mariabdc

The price for this honey spy has been reduced! and it is the third time it's listed...
http://cgi.ebay.es/100-AUTHENTIC-FE...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Litigatrix

petrol spy http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290168534535&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1


----------



## lhasalover

Zucca Spy $1408 on BlueFly
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## baglady.1

Now this is something you don't see every day!  An authentic 2005 Sequin nappa spy in great condition:

http://cgi.ebay.com/100000-Authenti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyfay13

Thats a beauty!


----------



## caruava

Never been a big fan of the sequins... But that bag is in excellent condition!


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

Oh *baglady* that bag is my HG!!!! It's so pretty!


----------



## kneehighz

Gorgeous! I'd get that but not for that price lol. Max I'd pay for that is right under 2k, that's if I was desperate.


----------



## lhasalover

Yellow mini raffia tote 50% off on NAP.





http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/19701


----------



## beautifulbasics

kneehighz said:


> Yep that's because its relatively new so its usually full price. I havent heard of smartbargains either, if it were me I wouldn't buy anything from there unless several tpfers had before me and their bags were authenticated on the forum. That's how I learned about joma and anns after all! So I'll just stick to the ones we're familiar with, better safe than sorry.


 
Hello Gorgeous Fendi Ladies (and guys),

I have purchased several items from Smartbargains (but not handbags).  They are wonderful to deal with.  If you have a problem, you telephone and they can email you a pre-paid label to ship the item right back to them through UPS.  When they receive your return, they send you an email to let you know and then credit your account back accordingly.  

Smartbargains also accepts Paypal!  Oh! and check the Paypal list of current deals/coupons...they always have a special going on for Smartbargain, such as free shipping or 10% off or etc. if you pay through Paypal.  Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## beautifulbasics

p.s. 


Help! I have been looking for an authentic Spy for sometime. Big problem, not a lot of funds to work with, I am really flexible on color/etc. 


If someone sees an authentic one going for a ridiculously low price, if at all possible, could you send me a quick pm (personal message). 


For now, I will sit and cry , while I try to spy my new Spy on eBay...hahaha...get it....j/k. Whew, I should probably keep my day job and leave the rhyming to rappers.


----------



## beautifulbasics

beautifulbasics said:


> Hello Gorgeous Fendi Ladies (and guys),
> 
> I have purchased several items from Smartbargains (but not handbags). They are wonderful to deal with. If you have a problem, you telephone and they can email you a pre-paid label to ship the item right back to them through UPS. When they receive your return, they send you an email to let you know and then credit your account back accordingly.
> 
> Smartbargains also accepts Paypal! Oh! and check the Paypal list of current deals/coupons...they always have a special going on for Smartbargain, such as free shipping or 10% off or etc. if you pay through Paypal. Good luck and best wishes!


 
Per:  SmartBargains

Here's some more info.  A quick guide to get to Paypal and see the current deals/coupons for SmartBargains. Also, I have included a quick pic of the current Fendi items being offered. As previously mentioned, not much and not often, but just wanted to let you all know.  

I am a Smartshoppers club member and I get emailed sometimes with special codes to purchase handbags from them and view the inventory ahead of the regular shoppers...I remember seeing an email for Gucci, Prada, etc.  Next time I get an email, I will post it within the deal thread and let everyone know.  

They have lots of other handbag brands as well, here's a quick link to view them:
http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?pagename=cat&t=Home...top-roll3.10&catid=316&deptid=11&isrw=4

p.s. Now where's my steal of a deal authentic Fendi Spy I have been searching for on ebay........

********************************************************

Current Offers/Coupons thru Paypal

(1) log into Paypal, click "Shops" at the bottom of the page 






(2) Search shops






Note: Current Fendi Items at SmartBargains


----------



## CleoCouture

I wasnt much of a fan of the tribal spy (tho I havent seen it irl yet), but it looks pretty good as a hobo~

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Authentic-F...oryZ3007QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Queen D

There's a blueberry hobo spy on bluefly for $904.


----------



## katisha

Baby denim spy on Jomashop.com for $547.  GREAT DEAL for someone!!!


----------



## fatefullotus

Acadia with BLUE handles!!!!   

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## digablebeatz

im not too familiar with fendi retail prices, but i was browsing costco.com and came across all these fendi deals that seem pretty good:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/ProductSet.aspx?Prodid=11237431&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|62776|2502|56604&N=4018686&Mo=18&pos=0&No=4&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=56604&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10592-Cat2502&topnav=

http://www.costco.com/Browse/ProductSet.aspx?Prodid=11237430&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|62776|2502|56604&N=4018686&Mo=18&pos=0&No=5&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=56604&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10592-Cat2502&topnav=

there were tons of other bags listed as well


----------



## lhasalover

Sequined Spy on BlueFly.
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2071412071&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=6475805&N=6475805+4294967205&Ne=9&Ns=New%7c1%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## Queen D

Fortuny Spy on eBay 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Auth-Metallic-Br...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kneehighz

^damn..missed it


----------



## GyrlLayney

Jacquard/nappy - $1199
Brown or black - $1399

http://www.overstock.com/search?key...(+category_root)(+sto7))(free_text==(+fendi))


----------



## Sushi789

More overstock spy bags up today for good deals, plus 10% off on the website today:

http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=fendi

They have the embellished spy from this past season as well as the zucca nappa spy


----------



## [coco]

^^^ never heard of this site before. Do you know it to be authentic??? Looks good...


----------



## Saich2

*OMG - Olga is selling her super bubbly Chocolate spy on ebay, and its at a bargain price, 160183910709, my goodness, someone is going to get a steal of a spy bag.*


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fendi-B_W0QQi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ssmama

Saich2 said:


> *OMG - Olga is selling her super bubbly Chocolate spy on ebay, and its at a bargain price, 160183910709, my goodness, someone is going to get a steal of a spy bag.*


 
Yeah, except I just got a baby spy (it was delivered Saturday) and then I see hers!


----------



## Sushi789

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...lter2Type=&filter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=

Follow this link to the "Best customer" private sale going on right now on Neiman Marcus.com. The main link is in the "deals and steals" thread. There are a lot of fendi bags on sale!


----------



## Saich2

Thats a shame ssmama, Olgas bag is such a bargain price on ebay, and I know she picks the most bubbly leather.

KMSNYC- thats a brilliant link they even have the beaded black and brown limited edition spy on sale


----------



## caruava

[coco];4458955 said:
			
		

> ^^^ never heard of this site before. Do you know it to be authentic??? Looks good...



Yes they are. I haven't purchased from them but if you do a search of the forum you will find that they sell authentic. They are very good for Gucci too.


----------



## justonemore

I think someone was looking for a squirrel spy?
Check out Saks online sale, on sale for $1854!


----------



## butt3rfly

Ivory spy bag on sale for $1260!!
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/21128


----------



## Bagged

B-bags on sale at Saks!  Nice deals!


----------



## Chessca25

Tribal Spy @ Smartbargains.com, Only 2 Left, $1499!!


----------



## jag

I think this is a B-bag, but I am clueless! Thought I would share with you nonetheless!!! It's available at my NM. Call Lisa Hamlin at (248) 635-8442 if you have any questions!

Orig. $1860, *Now $1286*


----------



## Josephine SD

Bubble bag at smartbargains for 1299....wish I could afford it right now.

http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?pagename=prod&fd=true&fcloc=search&sp=All%2BProducts%252f%252f%252f%252fWomen's%2BAccessories%2BBargains%257c%257c%257c%257c%257c%252f%252f%252f%252fHandbags%252f%252f%252f%252fAttribSelect%253dBrand%253d'Fendi'%252f%252f%252f%252f&dk=Handbags&deptid=11&catid=316&prodid=1111442277&t=Cat-Refine.dept-11.cat-316.prod.12


----------



## daisyfay13

FYI - Eluxury is having a sale today, additional 20% off of sale items.  when you go to the sale section directly, they don't have all of the fendi's on there, so I recommend using this link:

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/searc.../1&_DARGS=/estore/search/search_results.jsp.1


----------



## Litigatrix

I saw this lovely mink spy on sale at Neiman Marcus at Tyson's Corner this weekend.  It was somewhere in the $5000 range on sale:


----------



## suying

Drool... someone pls get this gorgoeus squirrel spy! OMG, i wantedit so badly but the seller doesn't ship to my country , so i hope someone in TPF pls get it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-FENDI-EMBR...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## baglady.1

Oooh Lah Lah! Bluefly is taking another 10% off today on Fendis! 

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/browse...87061+4294967205&FOLDER<>folder_id=2037487061


----------



## Queen D

Ann's Fabulous Finds has a Mystery Green Spy up for sale, it's used, but still in good condition.


----------



## caruava

Not sure if this has been posted but for fans of the tribal spy, overstock has it for $1399

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing/F...-Pebbled-Leather-Spy-Bag/2876215/product.html


----------



## secortez

Fendi newbie,  I was able to pick up that tribal spy from overstock.  Will be posting pics for authencity when I receive Friday.  Was a little nervous about buying from overstock. Legit??


----------



## caruava

^Yes, but you can still post pics up for your piece of mind.


----------



## Sushi789

Jomashop.com coupon code! Use "handbags08" for 30% off. I just scored a metallic spy for $1300 with tax. The only spy they have in stock now is the silver/gold metallic one, but they also carry lots of other fendi bags.


----------



## caruava

Fendi B bag, black patent/canvas. $699!
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing/F...t-Leather-Shoulder-B-Bag/2911066/product.html


----------



## daisyfay13

KMSNYC said:


> Jomashop.com coupon code! Use "handbags08" for 30% off. I just scored a metallic spy for $1300 with tax. The only spy they have in stock now is the silver/gold metallic one, but they also carry lots of other fendi bags.



FYI - something that I think is not right - now that there's an extra 30% off, a lot of the bags prices have all of a sudden increased.  I noticed this on a few bags that I have been looking at for a few months  now


----------



## Sushi789

^^ Oh, that's not cool! I hadn't been to the joma site in a while so I didn't know the prices went up. I thought I got a great deal on that spy... but maybe not??ush:


----------



## daisyfay13

Did you buy yesterday?  The prices were higher when I checked them today, but yesterday afternoon when I got the email from Joma they were the same as they have been - for example - the large blue B bag was 1,092 yesterday but its 1,397 now.


----------



## Sushi789

I got it yesterday, a little while after the coupon was emailed out. It came out to $1300 with tax, which I thought was a great deal. I just checked the site and the price on the metallic spy is now lower than it was yesterday (before the 30% off) but it's sold out.


----------



## daisyfay13

KMSNYC said:


> I got it yesterday, a little while after the coupon was emailed out. It came out to $1300 with tax, which I thought was a great deal. I just checked the site and the price on the metallic spy is now lower than it was yesterday (before the 30% off) but it's sold out.


 
you did get a great deal! congrats!  

 I have had my eye on their b bags for a while and the prices of the first three (small white, med. white and the blue one) definitely went up.  also, the price on the lone (denim) chef bag went up as well.


----------



## butt3rfly

Fendi Spy in honey (i think) at an unbelievable price of $1,314.00 on NAP 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/24465


----------



## lhasalover

butt3rfly said:


> Fendi Spy in honey (i think) at an unbelievable price of $1,314.00 on NAP
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/24465


 
I was just getting ready to post this.


----------



## lhasalover

Some spys and Bbags 35% off on BlueFly

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/browse...+4294967205&Ne=9&FOLDER<>folder_id=2075779043


----------



## Sushi789

I received and returned the bimetal (silver with gold) spy from jomashop. I would expect it to show back up on the site late next week, or the following week if anyone is interested in that particular spy. They had it marked down to $1500. It was beautiful and definitely authentic, just too "flashy" for me.


----------



## secortez

Bluefly has a Red Moncler Spy for $1328...


----------



## secortez

Overstock has the Wisteria Velvet Spy for $1499


----------



## SoxFan777

Found some great Fendi's on Bag Borrow Steal... I'm not talking about the ones where you rent them, but they also have the outlet where you buy them... I'm more into Gucci and Prada, but I thought that I would comeover to the Fendi Forum and say hi and share some deals.    Check these out.  

This tiny one seems great... maybe I *will* start a Fendi collection with a tiny baby like this!  Fendi Mini Mamma Tube Bag for less than $300
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?productId=7094#

This seems like a great buy, too... Zucca "spy" hobo for under 7
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?productId=6842

This is cute and a great little gold bag for a party...  
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?productId=11381

This is a seriously cute bag that I **SOOO*** don't have the $$$ for right now... Moncler Bag at 42% off!  
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?productId=8565

Hope someone finds something great!  There are lots of other bags and wallets, too, but these were some of the cutest ones (IMHO)... Happy shopping and happy new year!


----------



## ksed

^Wow!  I had forgotten about that site!!!  They have key clesssssss!  Thanks


----------



## midg613

Made this purchase....last year.  Neiman Marcus....$460.06 on sale.  Orig tag $635.00
I bought the matching keychain at the Fendi store (Galleria-Houston).  Saving for the matching wallet.


----------



## kiss_p

Barney's has the b mix duffle/tote in black back in stock for $579. 

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...2&query=8422&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=281239


----------



## baglady.1

Gorgeous Petrol at an amazing price, being sold by a well-loved PFER:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110211091604&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## lianne25

beautiful B bag !
http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-PATENT-B-BUCKLE-BAG-IN-GORGEOUS-COLOR-NWT_W0QQitemZ140195667135QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## secortez

Wisteria Black Velvet now $1199 and you also go to retailmenot.com for a 10% coupon. Retailmenot has coupons for almost every website!


----------



## secortez

Opps on overstock.com


----------



## CleoCouture

Wow!  Check out this bi-metal spy!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-100-Authent...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## baglady.1

Incredibly amazing authentic deal from a well loved FENDI PFER known for hand-picking rare spy bags:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Very-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
For some reason I keep thinking I should hit the "buy" button...


----------



## leslieh74

I have only recently discovered the spy bags...and have not actually purchased one yet...but this red one appears divine


----------



## lhasalover

Our Liti is selling her green spy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-and-Beauti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Queen D

I can't believe Litigrix and Saich are selling their beloved spies.  I love both of them.  Too bad I'm on purse ban.


----------



## leslieh74

they are gorgeous!


----------



## sac

Does anyone know if www.modaqueen.com and www.designerimports.com sell authentic bags as they claim? Thanks


----------



## mrodriquez2006

anything with moda sounds fake


----------



## Chessca25

Bag, Borrow, or Steal Outlet has a Fendi Crossword Tote for only $475!!!!!!!!!

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?nodeId=1761&productId=10237


----------



## Chessca25

Also, baby spy in honey for $995

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?nodeId=1761&productId=5700


----------



## sac

Hi All the specials at BBS are actually in GB£ not US$ so are unfortunately much more if you are converting to US$.



Chessca25 said:


> Bag, Borrow, or Steal Outlet has a Fendi Crossword Tote for only $475!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?nodeId=1761&productId=10237


----------



## Chessca25

sac said:


> Hi All the specials at BBS are actually in GB£ not US$ so are unfortunately much more if you are converting to US$.


 

oh really thats weird b/c it says the company is located in Washington, and when I went to the checkout it gave me the amount in US dollars.  I don't think that it is in GB.


----------



## Litigatrix

sac said:


> Does anyone know if www.modaqueen.com and www.designerimports.com sell authentic bags as they claim? Thanks



you need to ask this question in the "authenticate this fendi" thread


----------



## sac

Thanks I am new to this. I have moved it now.


----------



## redcap

I've heard some people that bluefly has been known to sell knock-offs...is that true..they have a Fendi bag I would to have right now...


----------



## sac

lhasalover said:


> Our Liti is selling her green spy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-and-Beautiful-Green-Fendi-Spy-Authentic-Purse_W0QQitemZ300191380813QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hi Litigatrix
Have you still got the green spy - I am so bad at ebay I can't see if it sold (I'm sure it did it is so beautiful) - it says its ended which isn't the same thing.
Best


----------



## caruava

redcap said:


> I've heard some people that bluefly has been known to sell knock-offs...is that true..they have a Fendi bag I would to have right now...



Hi there, any authenticity questions can be asked here:  			 			Authenticate This Fendi


----------



## Saich2

Olga Choco spy on ebay    http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Fendi...Z63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemte spy on ebay


----------



## Saich2

do not think the link I posted is working will try again  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=160204282359&Category=63852&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## baglady.1

Saich2 said:


> do not think the link I posted is working will try again
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=160204282359&Category=63852&_trksid=p3907.m29


 
OMG!  OLGA has the most gorgeous pieces! Amazing!


----------



## Queen D

Blueberry Spy on Jomashop!  $1236.44!


----------



## Nikkitee

OMG! such a good deal..Thanks soooo much, Queen D! I scored this Spy 5 minutes ago. My very first Spy. I can hardly wait to see her.
Hugs,
Nik









Queen D said:


> Blueberry Spy on Jomashop! $1236.44!


----------



## marcandchloe

How many of these Spy bags does Jomashop actually have available? I ordered this an hour before you posted this. The website still has it shown as available. I hope neither of us will  get an email saying that it is out of stock!


----------



## Queen D

I hope you both got in on the deal.  I love my blueberry Spy.


----------



## pursepleasure

Hi all,
I was wondering if any of you are familiar with these websites:
www.indulgencehandbags.com
www.designersimports.com
www.elleluxury.com
I'm interested in a Fendi from this site but want to know if they're legit or fake; thank you!
Nancy


----------



## chicbags

www.elleluxury.com  is fake for sure!
Named purposely to be confused with eluxury

I thought that website was shut down.

P.S.  This is the preferred forum for authenticating bags and sellers:

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-17677-709.html


----------



## Nikkitee

MarandChloe - You're right. I just check the website and they still have the item for sale. That's pretty odd. I doubted if they have more than one with that price. I haven't purchase anything from them before but I found their sales girl was very rude yesterday so I will not call again. Geez!!  I was overly excited yesterday. I haven't received any notice from them yet except the order receiving confirmation. I am crossing my fingers for both of us


----------



## fatefullotus

Joma has amazing deals, and they do carry more than 1 piece at a time, so I would wager you'll get your Spy!


----------



## fatefullotus

Just checked and it's Out of Stock on the site!


----------



## Chessca25

Just an FYI...styledrops.com has the baby tribal spy for $990...better price than any other baby spy on their site, as well as this season's ORANGE baby spy for $1449.

also i know ppl were trying to score a blueberry spy from Jomashop and its out of stock- styledrops has it for around 2k...not so much of a deal but just so you all know if you are dying for one!


----------



## totlpkg10

Does this site sale authentic Fendi Spy bags? 
designerimports.com


----------



## sac

totlpkg10 said:


> Does this site sale authentic Fendi Spy bags?
> designerimports.com


Hi everyone I am new so I am not sure if you have something like this already but if not maybe there could be a list that people are directed to here (and wherever else onb the forum these questions come up) that lists all the known fake bag sites as I know when I joined a month back I asked the same question as this and I know that it has been asked maybe 20 times since and it must distract the authenticators from their main business having to say the same thing over and over again. 
I'm not criticising totlpkg as I know what it's like (as I said I did it too! sorry guys) you find these sites think how great it would be if they real, they sound so real with all their supporting dcumentation and want to check with the experts not realising that probably 1000s before you have asked the same question. 
It would help everyone if there was a clear place to look for this info and the list was added to when the authenticators / others found new fake sites. Almost like a first reference point _before_ contacting the authenticators. Just an idea...Best


----------



## baglady.1

SAC - there are so many and new ones crop up all the time. We do have a thread called "the Hall of Shame" that names many, but in a nutshell, unless an online store is one of the big well known authorized retailers or listed as a sponsored store on the TPF header line, I would avoid. We name a few other ones like Blue Fly, Jomashop, but there aren't many. When it comes to online stores, if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## keya

ahhh, I'm so upset! I was going to bid on a Spy, but then I got distracted and missed it by a second and it went for $160 less than I was willing to pay 
I need to start checking this thread more often, I missed the Spy bags on Joma as well.


----------



## sac

baglady.1 said:


> SAC - there are so many and new ones crop up all the time. We do have a thread called "the Hall of Shame" that names many, but in a nutshell, unless an online store is one of the big well known authorized retailers or listed as a sponsored store on the TPF header line, I would avoid. We name a few other ones like Blue Fly, Jomashop, but there aren't many. When it comes to online stores, if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


 
Thanks Baglady all of us newbie's should look at the 'Hall of shame'.
Best


----------



## kiss_p

I saw the following on the sale table today at NM, Tyson's, VA:

A chef tote (looked like a carpet bag with blue crystals) in a rust color
A spy bag with the giant sequins
A latex bowling type tote bowling bag
A small gold b bag
A very small hand held bag in canvas with the giant F logo.
A patchwork tote
A patchwork bag in taupe suede that converts to a clutch.

They'll all be about 67% off of the original price. If you need anything, call Barbara - (703) 761-1600 or (877) 877-1849. They will ship, but I'm not sure how much it costs.  All sales final


----------



## kiss_p

^^ 
I forgot to add that when you call NM at Tyson's, ask for handbags.  Barbara is an SA in the handbag dept.  Also, they had a couple of the bagettes with the yarn on them.  I call them rasta bags.


----------



## Litigatrix

The NM in Tyson's is supposed to be having a big sale from Thursday to Sunday -- might be worth waiting a couple more days to see if these get an even bigger discount then.


----------



## kiss_p

Litigatrix said:


> The NM in Tyson's is supposed to be having a big sale from Thursday to Sunday -- might be worth waiting a couple more days to see if these get an even bigger discount then.


 
The items I posted are the "pre-sale" for the sale that starts on Thursday.


----------



## kiss_p

Queen D said:


> Blueberry Spy on Jomashop! $1236.44!


Thank you for posting this!!!  I received it today and it is beautiful!!  I'm finally in the spy club!


----------



## Queen D

Congrats kiss-p!  Enjoy your Spy.  Post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## keya

kiss_p said:


> Thank you for posting this!!!  I received it today and it is beautiful!!  I'm finally in the spy club!



congrats!! I'm envious, please post pics!


----------



## baglady.1

Super Bargain on a Petrol Spy, seller is a lovely PFer :

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-PETRO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ksed

^tis mine    the seller is WONDERFUL, I cannot wait for it to get here!


----------



## baglady.1

Congrats KSED! 

Starsgarb and this petrol spy bag have a long history here and helped us (then) newbies learn to authenticate the Spy Bags.... Petrol is many PFers "FAV" Spy color...its a bit different, there are variations in color that make it a bit unique..


----------



## ksed

^I'm glad to know my new baby has a good history behind her!!!  Many thanks to litigatrix who helped me authenticate 

As usual, you fendi ladies are the bestest


----------



## Josephine SD

$1499 for a zucca and leather spy, 

http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?pagename=prod&fcloc=event&ev=7242&evn=Luxury%2BHandbags&ltype=5&deptid=11&catid=316&prodid=1111478089&t=Event.dept-11..prod.9


----------



## vlore

Ladies...just purchased my first SPY bag this morning !!! 

Bought it at BLUEFLY. 

The description was "       espresso 'Nuvolata' nappa woven 'Spy' bag". 

What does nuvolata mean? and is expresso a real color? 

I have purchased from Bluefly before and I have been very happy with them and their products and from what I am aware, everything they sell is authentic...

Just a bit nervous about this purchase, especially since it cost me $1660...

Any opinions? thoughts?


----------



## baglady.1

vlore said:


> Ladies...just purchased my first SPY bag this morning !!!
> 
> Bought it at BLUEFLY.
> 
> The description was " espresso 'Nuvolata' nappa woven 'Spy' bag".
> 
> What does nuvolata mean? and is expresso a real color?
> 
> I have purchased from Bluefly before and I have been very happy with them and their products and from what I am aware, everything they sell is authentic...
> 
> Just a bit nervous about this purchase, especially since it cost me $1660...
> 
> Any opinions? thoughts?


Can you provide a link to the listing of the bag?


----------



## vlore

baglady.1 said:


> Can you provide a link to the listing of the bag?




The expresso bag is gone, but there is a black spy. See below...

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## miss oinky

http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTHENTIC-Fendi-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem​


----------



## kiss_p

Just an observation - the denim fendi spy is cheaper at Saks than NM. The one at Saks is the color "Denim" and is $1550. The one at NM is "Dark Denim" and is $1940. Here's the link for Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1203289841234

Here's the link for NM:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00149cat000226cat3650752cat14170738cat4050731


----------



## vlore

Good morning ladies,

Just checked and BLUEFLY has an addtl 10% sale and there are a couple of nice FENDI bags. 

I purchased a SPY BAG in chocolate from them last week; checked it for authenticity and all OK...so, HAPPY SHOPPING !


----------



## baglady.1

Some Super AMAAAAAZING Deals from PFERS:

*LITS GORGEOUS GREEN SPY*: http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-and-Beautiful-Green-Fendi-Spy-Authentic-Purse_W0QQitemZ300199760562QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Very rare and super goregous! 

*SAICHS CHERRY CORDED SPY*: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Very-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem BL.1 Must resist... I think I'm a gonna die...

*CHESSCA's White B Mix*: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-FENDI-WHIT...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem You can't go wrong at this price...OMG! 

You snooze ya lose PFers...snag em up !


----------



## Queen D

I couldn't believe this when I saw it:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/FENDI-ACADIA-SPY...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Litigatrix

Queen D said:


> I couldn't believe this when I saw it:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/FENDI-ACADIA-SPY...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Very pretty -- I'm sure it will go for a lot more than $400!


----------



## Maryanne007

sorry wrong thread


----------



## blackmamba10000

Does anyone know where I can still find a petrol blue spy? Is ebay the only place? thanks!


----------



## bag-mania

blackmamba10000 said:


> Does anyone know where I can still find a petrol blue spy? Is ebay the only place? thanks!



I don't think the petrol color has been made in a couple years. In addition to eBay, sometimes consignment stores like Ann's Fabulous Finds will have them.


----------



## Peaches23

TJ MAXX had some fendi sunglasses for $99.99


----------



## jacico

BG has the Mini B Patent Clutch on sale for $531 (Regular Price was $1180).

Here's the link:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=3&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909


----------



## jacico

^^p.s. Hurry -- there's only 1 left...


----------



## razorbackbelle0

I got some Fendi sunglasses at TJMaxx for $50!


----------



## Vanillinae

tri-colour leather spy for £530.
http://www.flannelsfashion.com/p439812/FENDI-TRICOLOUR-LEATHER-SPY-BAG.html
They are very reputable sellers in the UK and they deliver abroad as well.

edit: they also have 5 other fendis, unfortunately no miu mius for me


----------



## Queen D

I had this authenticated a few days ago, and I don't think I will bid on it, a mint condition velvet squirrel spy.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1...m=330219686950&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## Chessca25

Smartbargains.com....hurry!

Bronze/Zucca Baby Spy: $799 plus extra 20% off today I think

PURPLE Baby Spy: $999 plus the 20% off for today- only 3 left!!!

Hurry hurry hurry!!!


----------



## lhasalover

Tribal Spy extra 10% off on BlueFly

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## [coco]

^^ sold out ush:


----------



## purse4u

Sorry if this was posted before, Open toe platform sandal $277 down from $615 in turqouise  sz 9.5 at Bergdorfs - may look cute w/ the brights expected this  spring!   
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...59&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## bagsmaniac

hi

im new to fendi thread and come across this website www.designersimports.com. can anyone tell me if they sell authentic stuff? TIA


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Did anyone see/purchase the To you convertible bag that was on sale today at NM?  It was the brown one i LOVE for I believe 748?  OMG!  I put it in my cart but knew I couldn't get it (bag ban)  I looked now and it's gone!  Half price!


----------



## daisyfay13

Denim spy (the striped one) for $599

http://www.let-trade.com/showitem-5a.php?in=FENAZB&in2=p599.99&in3=Auth Fendi Denim Spy Bag


----------



## Saich2

Dont know if anyone has seen this LE beaded Zucca on ebay, but its going for a steal. The pictures look good to me but would ask to see the hologram and cards. This is my favourite spy at the moment http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-SEQUINS-S...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Litigatrix

Saich2 said:


> Dont know if anyone has seen this LE beaded Zucca on ebay, but its going for a steal. The pictures look good to me but would ask to see the hologram and cards. This is my favourite spy at the moment http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-SEQUINS-S...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
nice find!


----------



## daisyfay13

BIN only $750:

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-FENDI-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## baglady.1

Saich2 said:


> Dont know if anyone has seen this LE beaded Zucca on ebay, but its going for a steal. The pictures look good to me but would ask to see the hologram and cards. This is my favourite spy at the moment http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-SEQUINS-S...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
AWWWWWW....somebody snagged it.....


----------



## shockey

baglady.1 said:


> AWWWWWW....somebody snagged it.....


 

Nice job baglady! Congrats!


----------



## Saich2

Baglady you will not regret getting this spy, when I went on about it before it was the truth, its one of the most stunning spies I have seen. You wait when you pick it up and carry it, all the light bounces of the little beads. Big Congrats you got yourself such a bargain.


----------



## green_eggs

Saw fendi spy bag at flagship Costco in Issaquah WA for $1499.....


----------



## kiss_p

jomashop.com added a lot of new fendi's.


----------



## brandi1214

bluefly has one of the pomegranate spy bags in stock for $1800.  
does it not seem strange that a new colour would be discounted already?  
i would buy it but am obsessed with the baby spys and can almost buy two for that price.
here is the rather long link:
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2081872917&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2063850123&N=933&Ne=500000&Nu=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=fendi+spy&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## lovingmybags

bagsmaniac said:


> hi
> 
> im new to fendi thread and come across this website www.designersimports.com. can anyone tell me if they sell authentic stuff? TIA



Super fake.  Stay far, far, away.


----------



## Chessca25

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-fendi-bag_...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

As always, ask for pics of interior and serial #...but if authentic its a good deal for the croissant in zucca!


----------



## Kanebo

Here's a good one if you are looking for a B Bag! Awesome price and authenticated wish I had some $$!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-B-Bag-Bla...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Saich2

lovely baby acacia spy on ebay by a PF member.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1300-FENDI-TAUP...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## igormn

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208311556025&ev19=1:2

*Fendi*

*Canvas/Patent B Bag*


----------



## igormn

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208311602185&ev19=1:1

*Fendi*

*Canvas/Patent Eyelet Bag*


----------



## igormn

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208311655664&ev19=1:1

*Fendi*

*Patent Trim Canvas Tote*


----------



## eftzi

Hi, everybody!
Could you please have a look at this baby spy and give me your opinion on its authenticity?
Thanks in advance!                                                                                   
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260228417010&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## bear6108

Fendi 2006 Velvet Squirrel Spy $1995

Encore of La Jolla 858-454-7540


----------



## cdnshopper

Kanebo said:


> Here's a good one if you are looking for a B Bag! Awesome price and authenticated wish I had some $$!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-B-Bag-Bla...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Unfortunately, they won't ship to Canada!


----------



## Chessca25

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130215635266&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

White beaded croissant on eBay!


----------



## plzrck

Hi there!  I am usually found on the Chloe forum, however there is this beautiful Spy Hobo listed on ebay from a lovely Tpf member, so I thought I'd post it here for you ladies.  

http://cgi.ebay.es/Authentic-Fendi-...ryZ93054QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lvpursepassion

Has anyone had any transactions with couturecollections.nw on ebay.  I am new to this forum (I usually am on LV and Balenciaga forums) but I have recently decided that I really want a spy bag.  I would prefer to find one at a good deal for my fist spy, just in case it isn't for me after all.  It seems like this seller has tons of spys (which makes me nervous).  I can authenticate a balenciaga all day, but I haven't a clue about fendi bags.  Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Litigatrix

lvpursepassion said:


> Has anyone had any transactions with couturecollections.nw on ebay. I am new to this forum (I usually am on LV and Balenciaga forums) but I have recently decided that I really want a spy bag. I would prefer to find one at a good deal for my fist spy, just in case it isn't for me after all. It seems like this seller has tons of spys (which makes me nervous). I can authenticate a balenciaga all day, but I haven't a clue about fendi bags. Any help would be appreciated!!


 
Questions about authenticity should be asked in the "authenticate this" thread -- it's sticked at the top of the page for you.  You will get more responses there.


----------



## lhasalover

pinchrosemary has a beautiful cognac spy on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## accio sacculus

For any Vancouverites, there are a couple of Zucca/Gold Metallic Baby Spys on sale at Holt Renfrew for $847.00!  Reg. price $1250.00


----------



## yokokonda

**


----------



## cdnshopper

This came from another thread but I thought I'd post it here for the Fendi fans.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=0&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909


----------



## Saich2

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Emerald-G...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

If anyone has been looking for a green spy, our very own Fendigal has hers for sale on ebay, such a stunning bag.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Not sure where to post this but what are names of some reputable ebay sellers for fendi sunnies?  I have one in mind but want to make sure 100% authentic.  I rather not use cc that why I'm searching 
ebay.  I hate not being to search this site anymore.


----------



## Queen D

I couldn't believe I saw this Spy on Bluefly.  I'm pretty tempted myself.

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...7205&Ns=Price|1||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## Queen D

Queen D said:


> I couldn't believe I saw this Spy on Bluefly.  I'm pretty tempted myself.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...7205&Ns=Price|1||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID



Also if you go through this link, you will get another 10% off.

Bluefly - Designer Clothing, Handbags, Shoes & Accessories (Prada, Fendi, Gucci & more) at Discount Prices


----------



## seashells83

I was at the Bloomingdales in Tysons Corner, VA last night and they have a few Fendi bags on sale for 30% off including a cute Cognac baby spy.  If you have a Friends & Family discount card, you can get an additional 20% off through May 4 too!


----------



## kiss_p

Not a deal, just a *warning* about the tribal spy on *Smartbargains*.  I think it might be the one that I returned about a week ago.  One of the knots on the handle was loose.  I marked it defective when I returned it, because I was concerned that it might unravel.  Also, I returned a zucca spy there a couple of weeks ago, because the spy pocket was warped, it wouldn't close at all.  Both of these bags say "1" left, so they might be the ones I returned.  I'm not sure that their warehouse people are paying much attention to defects.


----------



## Sushi789

A very pretty and unique mama bag from a PF'er.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220235184978


----------



## weekender2

Gorgeous Green Spy by a wonderful sellerhttp://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-GORG-2005-FENDI-EMERALD-FOREST-GREEN-SPY-BAG-RARE_W0QQitemZ150248321314QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## weekender2

oops let me repost that linkhttp://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-GORG-2005-FENDI-EMERALD-FOREST-GREEN-SPY-BAG-RARE_W0QQitemZ150248321314QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sorry don't know why I can't get it to post right. just cut and paste I guess. good luck to some lucky lady!


----------



## Litigatrix

bagamama said:


> Nice fendi bags here and good prices
> xxxxxxxxx


 
Do you know for sure that this site sells authentic bags? If so, how do you know?


----------



## krasata20

oops posted in the wrong thread, sorry


----------



## le*luxe

read the rules please!


----------



## Sushi789

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=220242050938&category0=&fvi=1

Authentic baby spy from sweetheart PFer for super low starting bid!


----------



## lhasalover

Pomegrante Spy on Bluefly
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2081872917&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2063850123&N=2037487273+4294967205&Nao=72&Ne=9&Ns=New%7c1%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## neoh2006

Any comments on this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260248499762

The seller has sent me seperate pics of the hologram sticker and the serial tag but I dunno how to create a link,so pls if anyone is helping me out,can I have the permission to send those additional pics to you privately?


----------



## baglady.1

neoh2006 said:


> Any comments on this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260248499762
> 
> The seller has sent me seperate pics of the hologram sticker and the serial tag but I dunno how to create a link,so pls if anyone is helping me out,can I have the permission to send those additional pics to you privately?


 
Neoh - this inquiry needs to be submitted to the authentification thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-302473.html
and you can post pics by clicking on the paper clip in your reply box and bring up picture from your hard drive.


----------



## rramirez1218

please authenticate ASAP thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320262390674


----------



## Chessca25

www.smartbargains.com

baby purple spy- only 3 left i think...check out their other Fendi bags, they have some good deals!


----------



## nk007k

hi, i know this might be late, but i just bought a tribal spy from neiman marcus in boston on sale for 1470 and then adtl 25% off, so about 1100 total. the salesperson said each store carries different amounts of different bags and at the end of the season the manager might decide to put the bags on sale to get rid of them. i saw the exact same bag in europe for full price so finding this spy at such a great price was really exciting!


----------



## amyjo0428

I just bought a pair of brown Fendi "In a Snap" slides from Neiman Marcus.Com for an additional 25% off!  My first fendi shoes!


----------



## eminere

rramirez1218 said:


> please authenticate ASAP thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320262390674


Authentication requests go here: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-302473.html


----------



## lhasalover

Python 'B' bag hobo at Bergdorf




http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909cat205902


----------



## lhasalover

Sequined Zucca spy at Bergdorf Goodman 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909cat210805

And a few other Fendis too.


----------



## weekender2

Cherry spy pleated ! ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-Cherry-Pl...hash=item320268957240&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## bouncin

I think this is where I post this (I'm a newbie)

Jomashop just did a 10 % mark down on their bags. Looks like they added some new items too. I've had my eye on one for a week now. I just wish they would send out another coupon.


----------



## daisyfay13

bouncin said:


> I think this is where I post this (I'm a newbie)
> 
> Jomashop just did a 10 % mark down on their bags. Looks like they added some new items too. I've had my eye on one for a week now. I just wish they would send out another coupon.



They did this because the coupon expired.  If they issue a new one, I bet they'll adjust the prices accordingly.   I've shopped with Jomashop before and I was really happy with my purchase, but I don't appreciate all of their price changing


----------



## bouncin

I have never bought from them before,but their prices do seem good. That probably is why they dropped the prices. I tried using the coupon on Thurs or Fri last week and it was expired. I guess they wait a week and then drop them back down.


----------



## Saich2

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Fendi-Bea...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Our very own Fendigal has her beautiful black Fendi beaded spy for sale on ebay, great price to.


----------



## Sushi789

Saich2 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Fendi-Beaded-Spy-Bag_W0QQitemZ150266204285QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Our very own Fendigal has her beautiful black Fendi beaded spy for sale on ebay, great price to.


 

Oh my... I need to raise some funds fast. I love this, and this price is great!!!


----------



## Saich2

Fendigal is the greatest, her bags are always brand new or new looking, go get it KMSNYC


----------



## emilu

smartbargains is doing an extra 20% off their bags including these fendis (add'l 20% is taken off in cart!)
http://womens-accessories.smartbargains.com/search.aspx?s=&sdr=False&sfsf=False&dk=&ltype=0&edeptid=0&t=Cat.dept-11.cat-316.filter.NaN&ecatid=0&deptid=11&catid=316&fd=true&k=Handbags&an=Brand&av=Fendi&ev=0&evn=&sp=All%2BProducts%252f%252f%252f%252fUserSearch%253d%257c%257c%257c%257c%257c%252f%252f%252f%252fWomen's%2BAccessories%2BBargains%252f%252f%252f%252fHandbags%252f%252f%252f%252f

This purple little spy (another tpfer mentioned earlier) is now only $792!


----------



## pursesuader

Check out NM.com, additional 40% off has started!  LOOK!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat14350762cat13950741cat17520744

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat14350762cat7230766cat17520748

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat14350762cat7230766cat17520748

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat14350762cat7230766cat17520748

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat14350762cat7230766cat17520748

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat14350762cat7230766cat17520748

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat14350762cat7230766cat17520748


and use  code  SHIPJUL   for free shipping!


----------



## caseykace

*I SAW THIS ITEM FOR SALE AND WAS DOUBTING IT'S AUTHENTICITY. 

WHAT DO YOU THINK?

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09483.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09485.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09486.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09487.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09488.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09489.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09490.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09491.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09493.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09495.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09496.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09500.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09501.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09506.jpg

 OR ????

*


----------



## Litigatrix

caseykace said:


> *I SAW THIS ITEM FOR SALE AND WAS DOUBTING IT'S AUTHENTICITY. *
> 
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09483.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09485.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09486.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09487.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09488.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09489.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09490.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09491.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09493.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09495.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09496.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09500.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09501.jpg*
> *http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/case28/DSC09506.jpg*
> 
> * OR ????*


 
You should post questions about authenticity in the "Authenticate this Fendi" thread.


----------



## MJDaisy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=280247446404&Category=63852&_trksid=p3907.m29


http://cgi.ebay.com/Metallic-Spy-Fe...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


both from a tpfer! she just opened her own ebay store (fashionispoison) and she was even featured in whowhatweardaily as a fashion muse!


----------



## titania029

never mind, I read the ad wrong, not such a good deal


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey there - Raffia Chef at NM - love the color - about $352 w/ discount   

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=7&cmCat=cat000000cat980731cat8840736cat









Zoom View


----------



## wildorchids

Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask, and apologize if it's not, but does anyone know if CruiseClothing is legit? http://www.cruiseclothing.co.uk/
They are having a sale, but I have never ordered from them before and not sure if they ship to the US?


----------



## kiss_p

wildorchids said:


> Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask, and apologize if it's not, but does anyone know if CruiseClothing is legit? http://www.cruiseclothing.co.uk/
> They are having a sale, but I have never ordered from them before and not sure if they ship to the US?


 Try doing a search on them to see what others say.  I saw them posted in Dior and Chloe.  Maybe you can PM someone who posted about them.  I didn't see anything negative about them.


----------



## secortez

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing/Fendi-Spy-Metallic-Pebbled-Leather-Bag/3261614/product.html?

Metallic Spy on overstock for $1500   per retailmenot.com 123910 add'l 10% off


----------



## kiss_p

Fendi Dark Brown leather chef hobo - 60% off at Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1217414647839&ev19=1:1

I have this bag.  The hardware is gold not silver.  It looks just like the picture.  Only 1 in stock.


----------



## kiss_p

kiss_p said:


> Fendi Dark Brown leather chef hobo - 60% off at Saks:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1217414647839&ev19=1:1
> 
> I have this bag. The hardware is gold not silver. It looks just like the picture. Only 1 in stock.


 
fyi - The leather on this bag distresses easily.  Mine arrived with some scratches on it, but I was able to just rub them out with my finger.  I did not use any leather conditioner.


----------



## ageorge1

Yoox Medium Fabric Bag...

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=45026552&tp=11333


----------



## baglady.1

kiss_p said:


> fyi - The leather on this bag distresses easily. Mine arrived with some scratches on it, but I was able to just rub them out with my finger. I did not use any leather conditioner.


 
KP - try just a light touch of Apple conditioner to control the "distressing" aspect of this leather....


----------



## Peaches23

overstock.com 
Fendi Gold Leather B. Fendi Buckle Handbag for 939.99
MSRP 2,100.00



HURRY THEY ONLY HAVE ONE LEFT!


----------



## Peaches23

overstock.com
Fendi Zucca 'to you' canvas patent leather bag 
$889.99

MSRP 1,450.00

ONLY ONE LEFT!


----------



## secortez

From bluefly.com

dark brown 'Nuvolata' nappa woven 'Spy' bag $1800

bronze laminated pebble nappa 'Spy' bag $2040

I can't believe the bronze is on bluefly already!!


----------



## wildorchids

secortez said:


> From bluefly.com
> 
> dark brown 'Nuvolata' nappa woven 'Spy' bag $1800
> 
> bronze laminated pebble nappa 'Spy' bag $2040
> 
> I can't believe the bronze is on bluefly already!!


  I missed the dark brown spy!!


----------



## 1701jms

Overstock.com has a a brown Fendi spy bag for 1499.99 http://www.overstock.com/Clothing/Fendi-Spy-Brown-Nappa-Leather-Bag/3286315/product.html?  Someone should snatch it up!!!


----------



## D & G rockstar

wisteria spy!  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Fendi-Spy-Bag-honey-Wisteria-leather-Rare-3200_W0QQitemZ220271545613QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220271545613&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pepitacat

Has anyone heard of some web site called handbagcrew.com, are the Fendi bags they sell authentic? I've never bought a Fendi bag so I'm not sure what I'm suppose to look out for,thanks


----------



## baglady.1

pepitacat said:


> Has anyone heard of some web site called handbagcrew.com, are the Fendi bags they sell authentic? I've never bought a Fendi bag so I'm not sure what I'm suppose to look out for,thanks


 This comment belongs in the "Authenticate this FENDI" thread...we can respond there.


----------



## pepitacat

oops!  sorry I'm new here   thank you


----------



## Saich2

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160273889555&_trksid=p2759.l1259     Olga spy is on ebay, her spies are just beautiful, super bubbly, so if anyone wants an Cognac spy snap this up


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Just noticed there is a mystery green spy on annsfabulousfinds.com


----------



## daisyfay13

To You Convertible in black:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=0&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909


----------



## kiss_p

Fendi Mesh tote.  For some reason, it only shows when you search by designer in the sale section.

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11691214


----------



## kiss_p

Sequined Zucca Spy on sale at BG (Highly recommended by a couple of TPF'rs here in the Fendi forum ):  

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=6&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909


----------



## zuzu maxx

12 Fendis on sale at Bag Borrow or Steal Outlet; I'm not usually in the Fendi sub-forum, but thought I would let you know!  There are a couple of B Bags and some nice Selleria items.


----------



## wildorchids

I was shopping at *Costco* this afternoon, and was browsing their cabinets when I laid eyes on a Fendi Bag de Jour in bronze with metallic finish. It's $879.99!!
I saw this at the *Costco* on Coleman in San Jose, CA.
Sorry I don't have better pictures, there were no one around to get it out for me and I was in a rush.
Hope someone grabs this!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

HUGE sale on jomashop!  Tons of Fendis marked way, way down - even a tribal spy!


----------



## Jerzygirl

Brown Spy on Fashionphile.com. Just added today


----------



## jag

Small Spy Bag in Light Beige Alligator
 Originally $25,700.00
 *Now $11,565 *at Last Call Price.

Call Lisa Hamlin (248) 635-8442


----------



## Jerzygirl

Bunch of new bags at Overstock.com as of this morning


----------



## cdnshopper

These are cute, I wasn't sure where to post...

http://www.barneys.com/Jelly%20Ballet%20Flat/15130%2e5221,default,pd.html


----------



## Jerzygirl

Overstock.com as of 9:03 this morning


----------



## baglady.1

*Live Search Cash back on Ebay is temporarily up to 30% (up to $200 per purchase)!! Now is a good time to buy a FENDI on Ebay... (but get it authenticated first, of course )*

*More info: **http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/ms-live-cash-back-30-now-oct-1st-364709.html*


----------



## phebe

overstock is having an extra 10% off right now (at least on Fendi's handbags)


----------



## lisaclarck

i saw this superb Pillow Piccola bag on sale at amazon.com :

List Price: $780.00  Price: *$448.00*





Anyone here owns one ?I'd love to see some real world pictures of it.Thanks girls.
*
*


----------



## Litigatrix

lisaclarck said:


> i saw this superb Pillow Piccola bag on sale at amazon.com :
> 
> List Price: $780.00 Price: *$448.00*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here owns one ?I'd love to see some real world pictures of it.Thanks girls.


I've never seen this bag before.  As a warning, not everything sold through Amazon is authentic.  Who is the seller?


----------



## lisaclarck

It's [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jomashop.*[/FONT]Has some good reviews... 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Litigatrix

lisaclarck said:


> It's [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jomashop.*[/FONT]Has some good reviews...


 
Jomashop is fine to buy from, but I really wouldn't rely on reviews on Amazon.  Plenty of people either don't know fake from real or are looking for fakes anyway, so they wouldn't give a negative review to a seller of fakes.  You just have to be careful.  

Anyway, Jomashop does have a 30-day return policy if you want to just get it and see if you like it.  Like I said, I haven't seen anyone post pics of this bag before.


----------



## weekender2

gorgeous minty green spy from great seller!



http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Fendi-GREEN-Spy-Bag-MINT-condition_W0QQitemZ160292861962QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160292861962&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Fendilover2822

Here are some pictures of bags that we have for $399...NO MATTER WHAT THE RETAIL PRICE IS!!!!!  Some retailed for over $3000.  
Send Sale Policy:  $20 shipping fee plus applicable taxes.  Also, a customer agreement form must be faxed to the customer, filled out and faxed back to us with a copy of credit card and license.  NO INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING!


----------



## Litigatrix

yellow is cute!


----------



## ACS

Thanks for posting!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Secret code bag on bluefly!


----------



## daisyfay13

WOW, pretty cool!


----------



## CleoCouture

What and where is Woodbury?  Is this your store FendiLover?


----------



## indi3r4

^i think she refers to woodbury commons outlet?
btw, what is the dimension of that yellow satchel? and is it suede?


----------



## Dallasgirl1980

*B. Mix Large Coated Selleria Bag*

$1,410.00  SALE PRICE: $845.00


http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11367756&_requestid=238594


----------



## D & G rockstar

Fendi Scarf:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=190264072302


----------



## kiss_p

Bloomingdales's is pre-selling for the friends & family sale.  It's 20% off of the original price.  The bloomie's at White Flint, Rockville, MD has the chef tote in zucca with dark brown trim and the zucca boston bag.  They also had the zucca spy with tortuga handles and a black leather spy.  The SA said that if they don't have one in stock, they can locate it for you.


----------



## lovingmybags

http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-SPY-BAG-M...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Holy mother, can this be the real thing?  It looks like it to me so far though!!


----------



## Saich2

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Metallic-Gold-Spy-Bag_W0QQitemZ220313775155QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item220313775155&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Fendi Spy Python very rare plus stunning bag


----------



## dee-dee

Don't know if it's already been posted but I thought this was great

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?i

temId=prod49940032&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## eminere

Just letting all Australian enthusiasts know that Fendi is now on sale! Selected shoes at 50% off, while selected bags, small leather goods, accessories and silks are 30% off.

Happy shopping!


----------



## caruava

OMG thanks! I'm calling my SA in Sydney now!


----------



## smalls

Hi ladies.  I don't know much about Fendi styles, but I was in the Saks in the Galleria in Dallas, TX and they had a few fendi bags on presale for saks cardholders.  They had some small baguette style bags that were leather that were embossed with F's.  They had 3 bright colors, yellow, and I don't remember the other 2 colors.  They had a couple of nice big bags with a chain handle, and some other styles (sorry I don't remember what they looked like).


----------



## [coco]

wwwooooooo! Awesome thanks for the info!


----------



## caruava

I will post pics of what they have soon! Rebecca from the Rocks is sending me pics.


----------



## caruava

Alright here we go. Here is the footwear on sale... (I got the black lace heels, they're 50% off! Only $350!!!)

















Was so excited when I saw the satin heels with the crystals on sale but they only have them in a brown/bronze colour, and I hate brown. Wish they had black... 






Some more footwear.


----------



## caruava

Some necklaces and bracelets, getting the white bracelet for the spy to wear.  
(price of the bracelet is $189)
















Might be getting the blue cuff if my SA can find me a matching bag and belt (waiting for additional photos).






Some belts. Note that the black one has multi coloured glitter.


----------



## caruava

Okay got another photo of the cuff (price $241) with a matching belt and bag (bag is $400 and is not on sale). I don't know if I should get the bag as well... What do you ladies think? Do you think it matches? I'm not a fan of the belt.


----------



## caruava

Alright decided not to get the bag and cuff so if you ladies want the cuff you should call the rocks 02 9251 5200 as they only have 1 left.

Decided to get the crystal heels as well, they're actually more of a champagne colour than bronze. I'll just wait till I get them then I'll find out the colour. These heels are in the 4th photo and 4th from the left. 50% off! Comes down to $520.

*Eminere* and *coco* getting anything?


----------



## eminere

Thanks so much for posting those photos, kavnadoo! Rebecca is always so lovely, isn't she 

I actually wouldn't mind some of the bracelets or rings - if they fit me, that is  - and I usually am able to find a few ties and scarves I like. Time for a visit methinks!


----------



## caruava

Yes she is absolutely lovely! I can't imagine how busy they must be, kept telling her to leave it till a weekday when it was quiet but she insisted and sent me all the photos and patiently went through colours/prices etc over the phone with me.

The B ring looks cute and the matching B bracelet. Let us know what you get!


----------



## eminere

Yeah the David Jones store was flat-out during the times I looked - lots of people walking about carrying the bright yellow shopping bags. Can't wait to check out the sale items at The Rocks and try them on!


----------



## inverved

Ooh, there is a pair of shoes that has my attention. I might have a look on Thursday.

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## CleoCouture

Oh I really wish I was an Aussie right now!!!

Cant really tell what that ring is with all the gold chain stuff...is that a buckle on it?

The third pair of shoes that are all kind of woven... I have them in gold (see in my avitar with the matching mama?).  They are soooo comfy ( I can dance and run around in them all night long) and they look fantastic on!  I was tempted to go out and buy another pair I like them so much ( so when the first pair get's all worn out I still have a second brand new pair...).  Wish I woulda!


----------



## caruava

Yup it's a B buckle ring. Yes those heels you have are gorgeous. I like the colour you have. IMHO I think the brown verson with the silver trim looks so tacky. I much prefer yours and as a matching set with the bag... DROOL.


----------



## eminere

I tried on the ring today - it's quite lovely and it fits! One of the white crystals on the buckle is misaligned though...

There are wallets, keycases, and coin purses in the pastel colours (forgot what the collection is called) on sale, and also the medallion and Palazzo charm phone charms.

So many lemmings! ush:


----------



## caruava

I got my stuff today. The lace shoes are GORGEOUS and so comfortable! Absolutely thrilled with them. And don't get me started on the crystal ones... They are not brown, more like a dusty pink and I LOVE pink!!!  They are so beautiful I cannot get over how stunning they are! I have to post a pic when my camera gets charged up. They are STUNNING! Pardon my excitement... 

Did you get anything *eminere*?


----------



## caruava

Forgot to say... And as usual sizing is always perfect.


----------



## bellapsyd

if anyone finds one of the white embossed baguettes from the saks sale- please PM me. I missed out!


----------



## titania029

I saw an adorable dark brown baby spy at Neiman Marcus in Plano, TX for ~$792.  So tempted...


----------



## [coco]

*Kav*! Show immediately!!!!!!! _wooooooo!_


----------



## eminere

kavnadoo said:


> I got my stuff today. The lace shoes are GORGEOUS and so comfortable! Absolutely thrilled with them. And don't get me started on the crystal ones... They are not brown, more like a dusty pink and I LOVE pink!!!  They are so beautiful I cannot get over how stunning they are! I have to post a pic when my camera gets charged up. They are STUNNING! Pardon my excitement...
> 
> Did you get anything *eminere*?


Glad to hear you're enjoying your haul.  I've checked out the sale stock and have a very long wishlist lol

I'm putting off getting them until I'm within the month of my departure date though.


----------



## marcandchloe

Bhttp://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet-shops/never-carried?nodeId=1762&page=2ag                                                                                Bag Borrow Steal has a never carried FENDI bubble Chef bag for 60% off!


----------



## amyjo0428

I just ordered a Fendi handbag from jomashop.com w/ the Black Friday coupon (extra 30% off).  It ended up being like $416!! An early xmas present for me!!  LOL


----------



## daisyfay13

twin tote in brown

http://www.barneys.com/Twin Leather Tote/00461212011923,default,pd.html

 @ barneys for $979


----------



## alouette

Another twin tote in black leather, bluefly for $1043.  Find a great discount code and you're golden.  It's in my bag right now so PM me and I'll release it to ya.  I know someone was looking for this bag on sale, but I can't remember the user name.


----------



## ladyisobel

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/woo25/items/Brand_new_green_fendi_spy__new__Sale__new_pics_TPF

this one looks like a bit of a collectors piece, specially made for the seller !


----------



## lhasalover

tomorrow to my Saks. It is huge. PM me if you want it.


----------



## LaMissy

RRP £ 630.00    
OUR PRICE £ 303.30 
Fendi Pink Classic Handbag

This classic and chic bag from Fendi will take you from season to season with ease, and is a brilliant fashion investment that will stand the test of time.

http://secretsales.com/details/?id=13133&col=253&cat=72&page=1


----------



## lhasalover

It was 70% off, beige leather. It is too big for me.


----------



## cutiepie21

Yellow color, marked down from $210, size 10 only

http://www.barneys.com/Rain Boot/151305266,default,pd.html


----------



## cutiepie21

They are now sold out!  If any of you ladies here snagged a pair, congrats!


----------



## ly555y

Fendilover2822 said:


> Here are some pictures of bags that we have for $399...NO MATTER WHAT THE RETAIL PRICE IS!!!!! Some retailed for over $3000. ...


 
Hello FendiLover2822,
I just came across your post and was wondering if the sale is still on.

I am dying for a Fendi bag and looking for authentic with some discount options (stores, webstores, ebay) - maybe you can suggest any.
Do you know if this is a real thing: http://www.fendioutletonline.com/ ?

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Litigatrix

You need to ask authenticity questions on the Authenticate This thread!


----------



## 2manybags

Any new bags or shoes at the outlet? Or further sales? TIA! 



Fendilover2822 said:


> Here are some pictures of bags that we have for $399...NO MATTER WHAT THE RETAIL PRICE IS!!!!!  Some retailed for over $3000.
> Send Sale Policy:  $20 shipping fee plus applicable taxes.  Also, a customer agreement form must be faxed to the customer, filled out and faxed back to us with a copy of credit card and license.  NO INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Hey guys, never really posted here but i just got back from vegas and got a super cute pair of bright red flats with a golden logo -- orig price $400, marked down to 140!!!!!!! they had tons of other shoes as well and a few exotic bags, and a few clothing items.

The shoes were by far the best deal i scored all weekend!


----------



## Chessca25

luvednotspoiled said:


> Hey guys, never really posted here but i just got back from vegas and got a super cute pair of bright red flats with a golden logo -- orig price $400, marked down to 140!!!!!!! they had tons of other shoes as well and a few exotic bags, and a few clothing items.
> 
> The shoes were by far the best deal i scored all weekend!





YES!  For all you New Yorkers...the Fendi store on 5th ave. had those flats in every color for $160...probably could have changed by now, but many other great deals on very nice shoes from 08 if anyone is interested.  Happy shopping!


----------



## nadianostalgia

Thanks for posting pictures! Were there any classic flaps on sale?


----------



## kevlovlevis

I recently found this
I think this is gorgeous, but a little bit gloomy for me
What do you guys think?
Should i buy it or pass?

http://www.jomashop.com/fendi-8bn165wtcf0dbe.html

TIA


----------



## stjohnnut

Item: New Black Napa/Suede To You bag 
BIN $360
Seller: picasso-mumao

Authenticated by Litigatrix this morning.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ename=STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## nadianostalgia

Would anyone have the e-mail addy of Fendi Woodbury &/or Cabazon? I was hoping to ask for pictures of what's in stock. Thank you!


----------



## nmmaven

My SA has a med. Linda Boxcar tote in matte grey pearl.Orig. price 22,900.00. Now 6870.00. Call Penni at 18003975293 ext. 2114. She's at NM in Houston. She can hold until close today.


----------



## misstique

Searching for a present, I stumbled upon these.

Now, I would like to go for the Large Chef Bag as a present for my mom. Her b-day is coming soon and I think she'd be delighted by such a gift. I must admit, though, that I'm not a Fendi familiar, so please let me know your opinions on this.


----------



## lhasalover

misstique said:


> Searching for a present, I stumbled upon these.
> 
> Now, I would like to go for the Large Chef Bag as a present for my mom. Her b-day is coming soon and I think she'd be delighted by such a gift. I must admit, though, that I'm not a Fendi familiar, so please let me know your opinions on this.


 
I got this one and returned it. It is plain ugly (IMO). Too big to be a handbag.


----------



## woody

I know I am way too late for the sale but which store is this one?


----------



## eminere

All stores.


----------



## woody

Fendi stores?


----------



## eminere

woody said:


> Fendi stores?


Uhh yes, as opposed to...? This _is_ a Fendi sale.


----------



## woody

Thank you for persevering with me. Obviously I was confused.  The Fendi website only showed flagship stores - none in Australia, but I found retail stores above that link at the Gold Coast and in Sydney.

I thought maybe DJ's sold Fendi as they do other brands.

Anyhow, I think I have found what I want so thanks.


----------



## eminere

woody said:


> Thank you for persevering with me. Obviously I was confused.  The Fendi website only showed flagship stores - none in Australia, but I found retail stores above that link at the Gold Coast and in Sydney.
> 
> I thought maybe DJ's sold Fendi as they do other brands.
> 
> Anyhow, I think I have found what I want so thanks.


I was confused by your posts myself too lol

There is a Fendi concessionaire in David Jones, Sydney. Here is a list of the Fendi stores in Australia for your reference:

Fendi David Jones
86-108 Castlereagh Street
Sydney NSW 2000
Phone: +61 (2) 9266 5439 	

Fendi Sydney Airport
DFS Galleria
International Terminal (T1), Pier B
Mascot NSW 2020
Phone: +61 (2) 9669 2660

Fendi The Rocks
DFS Galleria
155 George St
Sydney NSW 2000
Phone: +61 (2) 9251 5200 	

Fendi Cairns
DFS Galleria
Corner Abbott and Spencer Streets
Cairns QLD 4870
Phone: +61 (7) 4031 2446

Fendi Surfers Paradise
DFS Galleria
25 Cavill Avenue
Surfers Paradise QLD 4217
Phone: +61 (7) 5592 6722


----------



## woody

It's tough being a newbie but I think I have now found a way to part with a cool $1600 very quickly.

My husband would not believe there is an internet forum just about handbags, where people aid and abet each others handbag purchases!


----------



## miss_av

may i know rebecca's email? thanks!


----------



## melanierez

Has anyone seen anything good at Woodbury lately?  I'm trying to decide if I should take the drive and look around!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

This beauty is for sale from fashionphile-  price is $750 right now, less than 24 hours to go!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200298368344#ht_3385wt_864


----------



## stjohnnut

Item: NWT metallic gold Spy
Seller: bag_lady_london
Price: $1,100 OBO
Comment: authenticated on ATF.  This must be on some pfer's HG bag list.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Gold-Limit...8915QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD2VQQsalenotsupported


----------



## kiss_p

The bubble chef tote finally went on sale at eluxury:

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11435368


----------



## daisyfay13

http://cgi.ebay.com/Very-Rare-LE-Fe...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

the crackle spy...


----------



## daisyfay13

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...13&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909

fendi artist baguette.


----------



## rachieface

XL Hair Hide Fringe Baguette @ NM for $2439

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731


----------



## adoptastray

This B Tote bags is 77% off at Neiman Marcus Troy Michigan. Ask for Joanne. [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]248-643-3300 X 2182  / 248-250-0941

[/FONT]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Fendi Light grey Doctor B tote (originally $1810)- $407[/FONT]


----------



## Saich2

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-THE-LIMITED-EDITION-FENDI-SEQUIN-SPY-BAG_W0QQitemZ160315966040QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item160315966040&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


OMG Olga is selling her Cognac sequin spy, this is such a rare spy and Olgas bags are brilliant


----------



## fendigal

I can't believe it, either, I am drooling over it.


----------



## couture*genes

i fell in love with my first fendi last week. it was seriously comparable to losing my virginity.

and i was outbid at the last minute. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380102174665

i'm currently in mourning. cry for me, argentina.

if i wanted to track down this bag in new or gently used condition, about how much would i expect to pay? what's the best way? should i find a shopping assistant?

i hope this isn't off topic. i apologize in advance if this doesn't belong in this thread. take pity on me, i'm sitting in shivah.


----------



## daisyfay13

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

good price on zucca spy.

not my auction


----------



## rachieface

Fendi Secret Code Clutch @ NM for $729

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737


----------



## HermesDolly

Hi does anyone know if the Woodbury outlet village in New York is any good x
please email me personally x


----------



## Attirant

fendi medallion spy (DENIM SPY). it looks great, BIN $700
Item number: 260375463036

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260375463036


----------



## newmom

There are not enough pictures to determine if it's authentic, so *BUYER BEWARE *



Attirant said:


> fendi medallion spy (DENIM SPY). it looks great, BIN $700
> Item number: 260375463036
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260375463036


----------



## Jerzygirl

Bluefly.com has a black, choc brown and the zucca canvas spy bags for $1,800.00. Not the mini's the regular sized ones


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Bluefly has tons of fendi stuff today!


----------



## pinkparis

how can I tell if a fendi bag is fake? It has the hologram,leather serail# and card.


----------



## pinkparis

Are the bags sold by deluxe moda fake?


----------



## MaliaNia

Fendi bags on smartbargain.com-- 

http://www.smartbargains.com/search...ries+Bargains%2f%2f%2f%2fHandbags%2f%2f%2f%2f


----------



## nicolecrab

nm


----------



## caruava

_*ATTENTION MELBOURNE LADIES IN AUSTRALIA!*_

Luisa has 40% their Fendi stock for the next 2 days. They have some baby spies (biscotti and tribal) for only $980 (that's AUD) after discount!

They also have the regular sized tribal spy and a beautiful purple nappa spy as well.

From memory they also had bags from the anniversary collection, totes and accessories. 

It's worth having a look. They are in the KPMG building where Gucci is on Collins Street.


----------



## ascook2

Hello ladies!

XXX
you may not list your own auctions here.
You can post photos *w/o* your eBay IDs on them.


----------



## ascook2

Woops, I wasn't aware of that. Sorry and thanks!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Fendi Python Bag de Jour 
Original: $4,280.00 NOW: $1,926.00 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737

Fendi Shoulder Bag - Black
Original: $1,560.00 NOW: $702.00 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737

Free shipping with code NMSHIP


----------



## Quigs

Fendi on sale today @ 

www.ideeli.com


----------



## Scopiogirl

Happening now at ideeli.com

private invite only boutique....

Enjoy guys!


----------



## cdnshopper

Fendi Artist Baguette at Bergdorf Goodman:

Original: $1300   Now: $585

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod30090054&eItemId=prod30090054&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&icid=src_BG+Sale+Silo+Endeca+Landing&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FN%253D4294967071%2526st%253Ds%2526icid%253Dsrc_BG%252BSale%252BSilo%252BEndeca%252BLanding


----------



## melanierez

Jomashop has some nice Fendi bags on their website and they are 30% off with the code MOM30 at check-out.  Enjoy!


----------



## melanierez

I just re-read my e-mail, and it said to use lower case letters mom30 when you put in the discount.


----------



## authenticplease

This seller is in ATL and has fabulous items.....I bought two pairs of CLs from her last month and several of the ladies in the CL forum bought from her too......She has the Fendi cork bag!

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=malika&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max


----------



## suretobuy

Some Fendis on smartbargains.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

white fendi spy
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTHENTIC-WH...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## wmgomez

Hello , looking for a Fendi B Mix Baulotto handbag, anyone please help. Thanks


----------



## wmgomez

Can anyone please tell me if Jomashop sell authentic Fendi bags


----------



## melanierez

Yes they do!  I ust got a new Fendi from Jomashop, and it is authentic. Do a search and you will find more comments on Jomashop.


----------



## wmgomez

Thank u


----------



## MaliaNia

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod29000158&eItemId=prod29000158&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253Fva%253Dt%2526N%253D4294967071%2526st%253Ds


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Not sure if this is posted.  My daily check to annsfabulousfinds.com I see a cognac Fendi Spy!  Decent price too, i would think.  
http://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/cool_prices/cognac_spy


----------



## LVLux

Blue FLY is Having a 2 hour Fendi Quickie Sale-I am not a Fendi owner but thought Fendi's might want to check it out!

http://www.bluefly.com/custom/custom.jsp?promoId=m1050294


----------



## pilatesworks

Two hours only!

http://www.bluefly.com/custom/custo...y_email-_-05_09_09-_-Cat_Lx_QkFen_W-_-doitnow


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I saw the email but was at work so couldn't check it out. Anybody get anything good?


----------



## ayla

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/38616

Fendi B Bag for 40% at Net-A-Porter !


----------



## j0ann

There are some Fendi sunglasses at Century 21 in Manhattan. I don't know the specific models though because they were in the glass case and there weren't many SAs around to help . The prices for them are 69.99-79.99 i believe.

I got this pair (I think they have another in the glass case!). They were listed as 79.99. The cashier however, rang them up as *$49.99 + tax* .







Model: FS444


----------



## jag

My SA, Lisa Hamlin, sent me pics of a bunch of sale bags from NM, including Fendi! I posted it all here: http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/amazing-deals-nm-pics-my-sa-balenciaga-chloe-466608.html


----------



## Gingerstar

Grey Twin Tote on sale on eluxary.com.


----------



## woody

Fendi b-bag from fellow lovely tpfer in Australia:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/FENDI-B-BAG-BLACK-NAPPA-PATENT-LEATHER-STUNNING_W0QQitemZ230345726808QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item35a1acdb58&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Alice1979

Nordstrom Seattle has a gold spy on sale, $1529.90 from $2560. Please call Peggy 206-628-1253 or email her Peggy.Urban@nordstrom.com if interested.


----------



## cdnshopper

Fendi Bag de Jour

Regular: $1680
Sale:      $756

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod25610089&eItemId=prod25610089&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526N%253D4294967071%2526st%253Ds%2526pageSize%253D160

Fendi Zucca Baguette, XL

Regular: $1680
Sale:      $756

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26N%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## Alice1979

Black secret code F3 satchel, $884.38 from $2210

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1246311853656&ev19=2:9

Caramel secret code F6 pouchette, $980.42 from $2450

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1246311971295&ev19=2:10


----------



## sherryloh

Hi, I am looking for a spy deal. Anyone seen anything that is a real good buy. I am not in a hurry and want to get a real good buy for a spy to add to my collection. Do let me know (you can pm me if you find one or want to sell one to me).


----------



## Jaime

Dont know if anyones posted this yet:
Discount Fendi Leather spy bag |theOutnet.com
Fendi Spy at the outnet. Very tempted myself but I am going to hold off. Hope someone is interested!


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ cherry + blue twins totes *

Fendi cherry natural leather large tote at Bluefly

Fendi blue natural leather large tote at Bluefly


----------



## Quigs

My Theresa has a plum chain shoulder bag for $ 413.27

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...ctid=5377&currency_code=USD&koop_id=QA1200001


----------



## Lemon06

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa... Vernice Patent B BAG Tote Purse Bag Red AUTH

Vernice patent B bag $495


----------



## bolsa babe

Is this fendi authentic?  i almost bought it on overstock, which i have known to sell authentic movado watches etc in the past, but then noticed that the gold fendi sign looks NOTHING like the fendi website!!! I almost spent 500 on what looks like a fake.  

i used to trust overstock and there is some evidence on this forum that they sell authentic bags.  is this a variation on fendi or is it a FAKE?  (LINK BELOW) FOR
"Fendi-Brown-Zucca-Logo-Mama-Bag-with-Floraal-DetaiL"

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-Bag-with-Floraal-Detail/2876147/product.html


----------



## Lemon06

Brown Logo Spy Hobo: $382.50
http://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/designer_accessories/fendi/brown_logo_spy_hobo
LMK if you get it!


----------



## purse env

Here is a listing for a Fendi Spy Bag on craigslist in Chicago for $520.00:
http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/clo/1346149223.html


----------



## JessieRose

purse env said:


> Here is a listing for a Fendi Spy Bag on craigslist in Chicago for $520.00:
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/clo/1346149223.html



Hey...I am not sure if this is the same person but those pics and the description is verbatim from a woman whose purse I purchased and returned 2 months ago on Ebay. The bag was authentic..but it had a LARGE scratch on the front of it and I told the seller the same day I purchased it and she tried to claim I did it!! They are using a different pic of the serial strip. This listing makes me very nervous. Ask them if they are an ebay seller and what their screen name is. I would investigate some more. The ebay auction # is 170341627302. Also, ask where she lives because this seller lives in Oak Lawn. This may be her but you can never be too careful on Craigslist!!


----------



## JessieRose

JessieRose said:


> Hey...I am not sure if this is the same person but those pics and the description is verbatim from a woman whose purse I purchased and returned 2 months ago on Ebay. The bag was authentic..but it had a LARGE scratch on the front of it and I told the seller the same day I purchased it and she tried to claim I did it!! They are using a different pic of the serial strip. This listing makes me very nervous. Ask them if they are an ebay seller and what their screen name is. I would investigate some more. The ebay auction # is 170341627302. Also, ask where she lives because this seller lives in Oak Lawn. This may be her but you can never be too careful on Craigslist!!



Also, this is from 2005 not 2008.


----------



## Amagoodkid

Hey Guys,

Im not sure if your familiar with this website but I just bought this Fendi from here: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-tobacco-zucca-logo-medium-magic-bag.aspx


They have some really good deals. Thought Id share with you guys.


----------



## Zarka

I like this site too "Yoogiscloset.com"...They keep updating and they always have new items every few weeks...


----------



## JessieRose

Zarka said:


> I like this site too "Yoogiscloset.com"...They keep updating and they always have new items every few weeks...


 
I agree! Very reputable seller! Love the site!


----------



## angelalam5

Love this plum spy! Trusted TPF'er as well!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180404632691&_trkparms=tab=Selling#ht_500wt_1182

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/abby...FENDI_Purple_Nappa_Leather_Lg__Spy_Bag___2350


----------



## DesigningStyle

angelalam5 said:


> Love this plum spy! Trusted TPF'er as well!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180404632691&_trkparms=tab=Selling#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/abby...FENDI_Purple_Nappa_Leather_Lg__Spy_Bag___2350


 
I will second that.  She is very pleasant and her bag is gorgeous!  Don't hesitate to make her an offer!  (FYI: I am not her!)


----------



## justonemore

Red Leather Secret Code Clutch w/messenger strap - Perfect condition, still had the strap wrapped.
This is the secret code with no top handle, just the messenger strap - flap top closure - no hardware.
On the sale table --- $1695??  sale around 700?
Saks - SCP - 714-540-3233


----------



## anne1218

http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-black-down-nylon-Moncler-Spy-bag/CART/207462300/detail.fly

Black spy for $750 after using the $30 off code


----------



## Valerka

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ther-To-You-Bag-Open-Box/4311926/product.html


----------



## mzedith

Any Magic bag fans, this is a pretty good deal.

new seller (not my auction) , i have communicated with her and she responds to all my questions..

Fendi Brown Leather Handbag borsa magic , Original Retail $1,330

i called Bloomingdales, and it was on sale for under $500, but now sold out.

BIN is only $350 , use MS Cash back 8% now? net would only be $321

if i wasn't after a different bag i would jump on it.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200393206192


----------



## Miss Understood

Bummer, I recently bought the small Magic Bag from an eBay reseller for $525 and thought I did OK on the price. The finish on the leather is slightly different, but otherwise they look pretty much the same, plus I would have preferred the medium. Sigh. 

How could Bloomies have had this bag new for as low at "under $500?" Do they really mark down previous years' models THAT much?


----------



## mzedith

Miss Understood said:


> Bummer, I recently bought the small Magic Bag from an eBay reseller for $525 and thought I did OK on the price. The finish on the leather is slightly different, but otherwise they look pretty much the same, plus I would have preferred the medium. Sigh.
> 
> How could Bloomies have had this bag new for as low at "under $500?" Do they really mark down previous years' models THAT much?


 
i did the same thing, i purchased a Sm Magic, and really wanted a Med.  although i love the small one. its really cute, and great for going out if don't want to carry much.

as for bloomie's, i think they stopped carrying Fendi .  IDK for sure, but Fendi bagan leasing from major dept stores, similar to LV.  i don't think Fendi goes on sale anymore (at least i hope not,)  i only say this is, not because i would love to get a Fendi on sale, its because it keeps the value up.


----------



## altu

too bad they don't sell Fendi bags on bloomingdales website


----------



## umamanikam

IF someone in UK wants a fendi peekaboo in black with zucca leather at reduced price they have it on this site ....http://www.cruisefashion.co.uk/store/Fendi-Bag-Leather-Zucca-Trim-Peekaboo-Tote-in-Black.html


----------



## altu

is this bag real? can someone help? thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-FENDI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5acf9e9b8b


----------



## oladushki

Dear experts, could I please have your help with the following:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-FENDI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ade63fd9 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## altu

Hey did you girls (guys) see this super cute Fendi tobacco zucca canvas 'To You' mini tote on bluefly.com? so cute! wish it's bigger. though to share with ya'll 

http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-tobacco-zucca-canvas-To-You-mini-tote/cat60024/213898700/detail.fly


----------



## vesna

there is a sale on Gilt group right now, awesome bags around $690

http://www.gilt.com/s/fendi2


----------



## CMUmom56

What does everyone think of this spy bag -- thanks!

http://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/designer_accessories/fendi/corded_nappa_leather_spy


----------



## altu

vesna said:


> there is a sale on Gilt group right now, awesome bags around $690
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/s/fendi2


 
I've never been to the site before, is their stuff really that good to pay for a membership to be able to shop with them? anyone has join this group? maybe just me I've never heard of gilt group. someone educate me thanks


----------



## megt10

Well I just ordered my first item from Gilt. I have to say that I am less than impressed. I ordered a R&R leather Bomber Jacket in an XL (due to large shoulders) and tonight I received a small. They sell limited quantities and of course the jacket is now sold out so I am out of luck. While there is no membership fee they don't generally refund money but issue a store credit and on things like jewelry and handbags they do not accept returns. I will see tomorrow how they handle this situation and then decide if I will ever order from them again.


----------



## chessmont

CMUmom56 said:


> What does everyone think of this spy bag -- thanks!
> 
> http://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/designer_accessories/fendi/corded_nappa_leather_spy



-I like it, and Ann is good on rating condition.  She will send more pics if you ask.  No affiliation, except as a satisfied buyer and seller on her site for several years now.  The color is very rich in person, I used to have it (no that one is not mine).


----------



## kurgee

hello Fendi experts,

i bought this bag from yoogiscloset.com and waiting for it to arrive soon.  i think it's an old style fendi but didn't mind that because looking at the pics i think it's a roomy and practical bag and inexpensive.. i did a search on this seller and other threads say this is legit, but i'd really like the Fendi experts' opinion.  Thanks a lot!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-brown-beige-zucchino-canvas-shoulder-bag.aspx

also, can any expert tell me what is the name of this bag?  thanks again!


----------



## HauteDame1

megt10 said:


> Well I just ordered my first item from Gilt. I have to say that I am less than impressed. I ordered a R&R leather Bomber Jacket in an XL (due to large shoulders) and tonight I received a small. They sell limited quantities and of course the jacket is now sold out so I am out of luck. While there is no membership fee they don't generally refund money but issue a store credit and on things like jewelry and handbags they do not accept returns. I will see tomorrow how they handle this situation and then decide if I will ever order from them again.


 
Ugh! Thats horrible, please report back. I'm interested in knowing how this turned out!


----------



## mzedith

megt10 said:


> Well I just ordered my first item from Gilt. I have to say that I am less than impressed. I ordered a R&R leather Bomber Jacket in an XL (due to large shoulders) and tonight I received a small. They sell limited quantities and of course the jacket is now sold out so I am out of luck. While there is no membership fee they don't generally refund money but issue a store credit and on things like jewelry and handbags they do not accept returns. I will see tomorrow how they handle this situation and then decide if I will ever order from them again.


 
wow.. shouldn't they refund if they sent you the wrong size?


----------



## MidNiteSun

Contact Daniel Burres
Fendi - San Marcos
512-392-6404

*Please tell him Nancy referred you.  He's super nice.*


----------



## MidNiteSun

enjoy


----------



## MidNiteSun

:d


----------



## MidNiteSun

:d


----------



## dosh7

Do they ship internationally?


----------



## dosh7

i am interested in one of the black spy and the silver purse. Wonder how much are they?


----------



## IrisCole

Any idea of the price on the large blue Dr. B bag?

Thanks so much for the pics!!


----------



## butterflykiss77

Thanks for the pics. Awesome, do they ship to Sydney Australia? pricelist? or was it a percentage off sale?


----------



## oladushki

Wow, I've never seen a Spy like this: Fendi Limited Edition Crackled Boar Suede Spy Bag 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-limited-edition-crackled-boar-suede-spy-bag.aspx


----------



## oladushki

I have to share... I was browsing Yoogiscloset with no particular goal in mind when I stumbled upon a photo of the Fendi Limited Edition Crackled Boar Suede Spy. Even on the photos this bag looks like a work of art. 

I posted the link on the Finds thread, but I just had to share!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-limited-edition-crackled-boar-suede-spy-bag.aspx

I wonder if anyone on TPF owns one of these or has seen it in IRL?


----------



## beljwl

beautiful!!!


----------



## niseixtenshi

I just got a pair of Fendi 734 - havana eyeglasses at my local Costco. They were only $99 for the frames!


----------



## baglici0us

Kim Kardashian's own Fendi spy up for auction!
Winner will receive a signed letter from her.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200428691799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Megs

hermeschicuk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130360082952&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> nice fendi twin available........



Is this your own auction? 

Posting your own auction is against our rules


----------



## baglady.1

Great deal on a Lovely & Rare Cherry Corded Leather Spy being sold by a very nice TPFer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-F...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b9752987


----------



## candeo_88

Hello everyone,

Can someone take a look at this auction and give your comment regarding the authenticity of the bag?  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a430867c


----------



## Speedah

^^ Please post authenticity questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-480640-182.html


----------



## candeo_88

Hello,

Sorry about that.  I have reposted my queries there.  Cheers and thank you.





Speedah said:


> ^^ Please post authenticity questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-480640-182.html


----------



## lhasalover

Fendi Multicolored Patch Baguette

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1264694687703


----------



## lhasalover

Vintage Leather Baguette at Saks

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1264694687702


----------



## 2shai_

Fendi Tote Bag
http://addictedtobagsnyc.blogspot.com/2010/02/2009-fendi-zucca-tote-bag-750.html


----------



## jacico

A couple of rare Spy bags:

Bordeaux Embroidered Limited Edition Spy Bag - $1656

http://portero.com/shop-by-category...eaux-embroidered-limited-edition-spy-bag.html

Python Spy - $1820

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/fendi/python_spy


----------



## lhasalover

At Nordstrom Seattle: Fendi &#8220;Secret code&#8221; messenger in dark brown embossed leather. Clearance is for $879.90 (the original price was $2210.00).

Call Svetlana Halstead

Luxury | Designer Handbags
FENDI Accessories
Nordstrom | Downtown Seattle
500 Pine Street, Seattle WA  98101
(206.628.1255


----------



## accio sacculus

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af459440


----------



## accio sacculus

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Fendi-Tan-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53df9ff90d


----------



## accio sacculus

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Fendi...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439d54d1c6


----------



## accio sacculus

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-Owned-Fendi...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f93bdf2


----------



## accio sacculus

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-FENDI-Silv...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e7cbb80


----------



## mzedith

accio sacculus said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Fendi...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439d54d1c6


 
wow.. a yummy Dark Chocolate!! A.S.  it's so tempting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quigs

Saks has a black Twins Satchel reduced to $1,434,99

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1266773829059


----------



## photomj

Hi Ladies -

My great Nordstrom SA has three Fendi bags on sale for 60% off!

Fendi Brown cross body/top handle Secret Code - was $2210 now $879.

Fendi Chef metallic multi color leather hobo - was $1180 now $469

Fendi Doctor B Hobo in degrade salmon in leather - was $1970 now $779

If interested, grab them up quick! Call Peggy Urban at Nordstrom Seattle at 206-628-1253 or send her email - Peggy.Urban@Nordstrom.com.

Good Luck!


----------



## fashion_mom1

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Thank you for the great news>>>


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Wow - great prices.


----------



## lhasalover

Just got this email from Svetlana at Nordstrom, Seattle

Hello friends,

I would like to offer today a great deal &#8211; Fendi hobo bag in medium size, light (but practical and durable) calf leather with multicolored embossing logo FF on the body of the bag. This bag has a single strap over the shoulder, zip closure, one zipped pocket inside.. 

The original price was $1180.00, on sale is for $469.90


Please call me if you are interested! (206) 628-1255  


Sincerely,


Svetlana Halstead

Luxury | Designer Handbags
FENDI Accessories
Nordstrom | Downtown Seattle
500 Pine Street, Seattle WA  98101
(206.628.1255


----------



## mzedith

lhasalover said:


> Just got this email from Svetlana at Nordstrom, Seattle
> 
> Hello friends,
> 
> I would like to offer today a great deal  Fendi hobo bag in medium size, light (but practical and durable) calf leather with multicolored embossing logo FF on the body of the bag. This bag has a single strap over the shoulder, zip closure, one zipped pocket inside..
> 
> The original price was $1180.00, on sale is for $469.90
> 
> 
> Please call me if you are interested! (206) 628-1255
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Svetlana Halstead
> 
> Luxury | Designer Handbags
> FENDI Accessories
> Nordstrom | Downtown Seattle
> 500 Pine Street, Seattle WA 98101
> (206.628.1255


 
did she send you pics?  it's probably gone, im wondering what the multi color looks like


----------



## seaotta

oooh, may have to call! Thanks for the info! I'm an hour north and am heading down through there this weekend. =)


----------



## amib212

hi everyone! i got really lucky and inherited this clutch from my aunt, she says its about 20 years old or so but doesnt know anything about it, im pretty sure its authentic but im not positive, also if anyone has any information as to when it was made, model name, value, basically any info is highly appreciated!! and thank you in advance!!


----------



## Addy

amib212 said:


> hi everyone! i got really lucky and inherited this clutch from my aunt, she says its about 20 years old or so but doesnt know anything about it, im pretty sure its authentic but im not positive, also if anyone has any information as to when it was made, model name, value, basically any info is highly appreciated!! and thank you in advance!!




You need to post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/identify-this-fendi-565328.html

Or here: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-480640.html


----------



## amib212

Addy said:


> You need to post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/identify-this-fendi-565328.html
> 
> Or here: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-480640.html


 
hi! sorry about that, i realized that after i posted that it was in the wrong thread : ) thank you


----------



## Addy

amib212 said:


> hi! sorry about that, i realized that after i posted that it was in the wrong thread : ) thank you



No problem!


----------



## jag

My NM has *one *Peekaboo in Leopard available, and I just had to pass this info on to you Fendi lovers! There is only a few of these out there.  

This bag is gorgeous! ENJOY!!!
Retail is $2950

Call my SA, *Monika Wojdak*, with any questions!
248-643-3300 ext.2182
Monika_Wojdak@neimanmarcusstores.com


----------



## Ninok

I am not sure what the rules are for posting your own bag....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Fendi...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cee69448e


----------



## mzedith

Ninok said:


> I am not sure what the rules are for posting your own bag....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Fendi...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cee69448e


 
Hi there, 

posting your own auction is not allowed  on this forum.  

please see the forum rules here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=8&a=8


----------



## evolkatie

Congac Baby Spy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NWT-F...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9fd70635


----------



## mzedith

evolkatie said:


> Congac Baby Spy
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NWT-F...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9fd70635


 
wow.. that baby spy is in really nice condition.. have you asked the to post the leather serial strip.?.


----------



## daisyfay13

mzedith said:


> wow.. that baby spy is in really nice condition.. have you asked the to post the leather serial strip.?.



Gorgeous!  I wish I had the $$$ - I SO want a baby spy!!


----------



## mzedith

Fendi Zucca Spy Poucette

This one is super cute, not a bad price..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330417390734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

BIN will get you $24.80 off with bing cash back..

Confirmed Authentic..
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-480640-227.html#post14784335


----------



## mzedith

oooooooooooooo.. This one is so pretty!! Ends in two days...

Fendi Magic Grande Zucca Bag

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120549361228&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I attached the halogram tag & leather serial strip recieved from the seller, someone get it pleaaaaasssssssssssssssssse...., Starting price is pretty good..


----------



## mzedith

Fendi Tobacco Zucca Nappa Spy Bag

Looks like it had some work done on the Spy handle, otherwise looks to be in pretty good condition..

Seller just posted the Serial strip & halogram tag

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250604254389&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

one day to go... nice price if you use bing cash back $899 , 8% would save $72, net $827


----------



## mzedith

evolkatie said:


> Congac Baby Spy
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NWT-F...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9fd70635


 
seller, sent a pic of the leather serial strip....
someone gets this amazing cognac Spy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/dirtyesi/Fendi/IMG_2841.jpg

http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/dirtyesi/Fendi/IMG_2839.jpg


----------



## asianjade

a very nice baby spy.


----------



## Quigs

Vintage Leather Baguette @ Saks for $1462.99

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1270252715459


----------



## Quigs

Quigs said:


> Vintage Leather Baguette @ Saks for $1462.99
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1270252715459



This should be the link:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1270268997630


----------



## mzedith

i missed out on the Spy bag sale today , boooooooooo.. hisssssssssssss..

any tpf members get lucky today?? they had a tan/cognac? for only $999...


----------



## Quigs

Denim Bag Du Jour @ Neimans for $621

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ET1.jhtml%3Ftv%3Dlc%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds


----------



## FancyLala

I love this bag! 

Fendi Zucca Selleria Firenze Tote Handbag 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Zucca-Sel...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f2e85ba7


----------



## mtheriault6

Just Wanted to let you guys know, if youre in the area you should deff stop in itll be worth your while!!!


----------



## mtheriault6

i think they might have had one spy bag? i didnt check the price. they had the graffiti white  mc tote for 600, and they had 2 gorgeous trunks like the louis vuitton alzers for 900$ a piece. they were pieces sent in from the rodeo boutique.  and they had some tops for 100$ and one shirt was 80$


----------



## pg1366a

Authentic FENDI black canvas striped purse bag   very good deal if you can get this under 200$. Starting price is only $79. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-FENDI...WH_Handbags&hash=item45f34c7803#ht_500wt_1075


----------



## cdnshopper

Mia Logo Tote sale price:  $373.87    (regular: $747.74)

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...=USD&quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=185724643


----------



## nycshopa

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...-to-the-2010-fendi-warehouse-sale-601299.html


----------



## HiiMaiiNtEnAnCe

Got  these on sale at Barneys for $89, original price $155. Last I saw they were marked down even more to $59

 LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## angelalam5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1#ht_682wt_934


----------



## mzedith

Selleria Pee-a-boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Grey, wow.......
buy it now price.. US $1,899.00 (use bing cash bag and get 8% off )

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Fendi...=330447381293&ps=63&clkid=7354742146394600786


----------



## angelalam5

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-RARE-Fendi-...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b31fa02d#ht_872wt_1139

Rare colour!


----------



## Quigs

Lg Baugette @ Neimans in red $ 705 (after 25% deduction)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## accio sacculus

Auth Tortuga/Nappa/Zucca Spy for $999  

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ladi...A_NAPPA_LEATHER_SPY_8BR511__MINT__27PICS__OBO


----------



## Meliasaurus

Fendi Satchel style back pack.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150466929072#ht_500wt_1154
starting bid $300

i know the person selling this and it's really real, but he's probably wishing he included more pictures right now...


----------



## angelalam5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170531295798#ht_839wt_934


How cute!


----------



## mzedith

Anyone looking for a Dr. B. BB&S has the camel color for $465!!

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...bag/28062/3080/32149&posRow=0&posCol=1&page=1


----------



## mzedith

Fashionphile has some amazing deals on some Fendi bags.  

Baby Choco Spy for $525, wow,

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fashionphile/store/search.aspx?SearchTerm=fendi


----------



## accio sacculus

OMG!   Gorgeous LE Spy from a lovely tPFer & friend and mentor of mine!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320595592356&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## accio sacculus

Another gorgeous LE Spy from the same awesome seller!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Fendi-Acac...194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa500316a


----------



## prada_fannn

Beautiful authentic Fendi messenger bag for $199. I am so tempted to buy, but I recently have spent too much. Someone, please get it before I do. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280566990037


----------



## baglady.1

Never seen this one before a Fur Spy w/spywand in silk cord braided:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Fur-Spy-Bag-/110598852678?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c0349046

The card says both Weasel & Volpe (fox) fur....hmmmm Weasel???


----------



## telabean

Great deals on handbags on Le Thrift.com great deal on bally bag and coach,I saw an awsome bill blass jonathan bag!they also had a vintage fendi !they are great and always authentic!let me know what you think!


----------



## Quigs

Large Red Baugette @ Neimans for $940

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26N%3D4294967075%26st%3Ds


----------



## nekonat

Peekaboo with denim on the inside @ Winners South Edmonton Common for 1999.99$


----------



## Quigs

Quigs said:


> Large Red Baugette @ Neimans for $940
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26N%3D4294967075%26st%3Ds




Back in stock!


----------



## Quigs

Zucca Jacquard Tote at Neimans for $519

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D21925


----------



## ballerina

FENDI VERTIGO SHOES 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/FENDI-VERTIGO-SH...etements_ChaussuresFemmes&hash=item19c170dcb9


----------



## amusic20

*Please read our rules - this will get you banned.*


----------



## Swanky

You were warned 3 days ago.  If you post any links to anything you're selling we'll ban you.  Period.  I just deleted *EIGHT* of your posts for advertising.
You may not discuss or link to items you want to sell nor can you link to your website{s}.
Final warning.


----------



## Quigs

Saks has the Maxi Shoulder Bag in Navy for $1,112.99

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+2018+1754+1686+4294932669+1588&bmUID=iPjhOjA

Medium Patent Baguette in black $706.99 @ Saks

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Fendi&N=1553+306418110+2018&bmUID=iPjjDJB

Medium Zucca Baguette $657.99

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Fendi&N=1553+306418110+2018&bmUID=iPjk6m4


----------



## kiss_p

Chef tote in mushroom (jaguar print) at NM

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod86260047&parentId=cat13030738


----------



## luckeelady

New to the forum. Not sure if this is the right place to post. My SA has this Fendi sale bag available. PM for info.

_*Please post how to contact your SA or where bag is located*_


----------



## mzedith

i stopped in Fashionphile this weekend and saw this Peekaboo up close and personal.    , The price is Not an Umber deal. but the bag is 

The lining is stunning, zebra print...
*FENDI Leather Medium Peekaboo Tote - *$2,350.00 

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...07&caTitle=FENDI Leather Medium Peekaboo Tote


----------



## DesigningStyle

Fendi ladies! How about a little mink to warm you up? Oh la la!!!! http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=fendiminkbaguette


----------



## baglady.1

JOMASHOP has $150 off FENDI Watches THIS WEEKEND ONLY!

Use Code " FENDI150 "

http://www.jomashop.com/fendi-watches.html?ref5=emlet&cmp=012811fend


----------



## AMJ

A nice zucca tote from a trusted consignment store! Great price.

https://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop...ic-fendi-zucca-canvas-tote-bag/prod_2858.html


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous Baby Spy from a very awesome tpfer, with bonus strap! start $499 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...742537&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_712wt_932


----------



## addicted

Fendi Zip Front Satchel.  I bought this one - it's lovely!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...l%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

$737 from $1100


----------



## mzedith

drshelley said:


> Hi guys, i was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a black fendi spy bag...I love this bag and kick myself for not having purchased it when i first saw it...
> I have been looking online to only find websites selling knock offs!! I am new to Fendi and new to online forums so any help would be appreciated...thanks again!!


 
Here is an Alternaive - There is a Spy Hobo on Bonanza. 

Mint Condition Fendi Spy Hobo in Nero/Black F/W 2006 - $599 OBO

http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/besabonita/items/Mint_Fendi_Spy_Hobo_F_W_2006_Nero_Black


----------



## mzedith

Fendi Black Zucchino tote - BIN price $499

Time left:7d 23h (Feb 27, 201112:09:22 PST)

 Item ID - 360339950140
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360339950140&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## covertanjou

Cute wallet at a great price:

http://luxury.malleries.com/fendi-b...d-white-leather-wallet-new-i-30012-s-262.html


----------



## mzedith

OH MY!!!

AUTHENTIC FENDI FOREVER BOSTON SPEEDY BAG SATCHEL - $688 OBO
Seller - *e-boutique2009
*Time left: 14d 06h (Mar 15, 2011 
*
Link - http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...386?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5acd1f6a*


----------



## mzedith

Wow.......................................

FENDI Braided Coated Straw "Bag Du Jour" - Starting Bid $450
Ends - 2d 05h (Mar 09, 201114:54:06 PST
Seller - *centurymom
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300532498107&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123

*


----------



## diorloves

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170607564747&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

OMG I love these Fendi TRONCHETTO boots !! I wish I took a size 7 :cry:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Fendi B-Bag - new, never used - $299 starting bid from a fellow tPFer


----------



## vlore

*Fendi Spy in brown*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/fendi/brown_spy


----------



## baglady.1

Oh Wow! A bubble Grande Chef Shopper at amazingly low price: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-FENDI...569?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3366f85fc1

Original retail was around $2K...just love this bag IRL! Very diffferent, like a piece of art!


----------



## baglady.1

Some great prices out there.

Green Dr B Bag: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...970?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ba41d0a2
Fancy LE Mini Spy in Hologram Bronze Leather Finish:  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Bronze-Ga...811?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41589721b3


----------



## baglady.1

FENDI Denim Squirrel bag at a low start price....a really pretty piece IRL:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Spy-Bag-D...298?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1060905a


----------



## baglady.1

WOW! Very Rare WISTERIA SPY on Ebay!
 Not condoning the price, but it is just a bag I have never seen for sale....most owners keep them permanently...only 60 were made:
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-FENDI-LIMIT...900?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5cadf344

http://pics.livejournal.com/fendi_spy_list/pic/0002kp48/g6


http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/fendi-wisteria-spy-limited-edition-19180.html


----------



## authenticplease

Intel photos from Jeffrey Atlanta....all items are 30%.....call William if you are interested 404-237-9000







Also at Saks Atl.....they have the color block HH sandal in brown/turq blue at 30%.  Call Jonathan Seifried at 770-331-9600 or email to jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com.


----------



## mzedith

Three Fendi bags on sale at Saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...ort&Ns=P_306418110_sort&N=1553 306418110+2018

Zucchino Leather Pouchette - $445.00  *Sale $310.99* 
Mia Messenger Bag - $1,340.00  *Sale $937.99* 
Mamma Forever Shoulder Bag - $725.00  *Sale $506.99*


----------



## jpg0150

This Spy is TDF!! http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-WEEKEND-SALE-FENDI-NUVOLATA-NAPPA-SPY-BAG-CHOCOLATE/39496499


----------



## lpsimer

For those of you in Atlanta area, the TJ Maxx on Abernathy Road (near Perimeter Mall) has a bunch of Fendi totes.  I bought a Zucca Roll bag for $679 and there was a quilted tote, a zucca roll edged in blue and a couple of others.  Happy Shopping!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Okay, I'm not a fendi girl, and this is nma, but this is an awesome seller - reputable and she's very  meticulous in how she treats her bags. 

**tPF* FENDI NUVOLATA NAPPA SPY BAG CHOCOLATE BROWN *


$1575 obo w. free ship

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-tPF...BROWN/39496499


----------



## drshelley

Hi, I am interested in this bag... I REALLY want to get a Fendi Spy bag and have been on the look out since last year...but they don't make it anymore!!  Very upsetting.  Also, never purchased anything online so very hesitant about it as well... how do I find out about having this bag authenticated by the Forum??

*tPF* FENDI NUVOLATA NAPPA SPY BAG CHOCOLATE BROWN 


$1575 obo w. free ship

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-tPF...BROWN/39496499 

Please help asap so I can decide.
THANKS!!!!


----------



## mzedith

drshelley said:


> Hi, I am interested in this bag... I REALLY want to get a Fendi Spy bag and have been on the look out since last year...but they don't make it anymore!!  Very upsetting.  Also, never purchased anything online so very hesitant about it as well... how do I find out about having this bag authenticated by the Forum??
> 
> *tPF* FENDI NUVOLATA NAPPA SPY BAG CHOCOLATE BROWN
> 
> 
> $1575 obo w. free ship
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-tPF...BROWN/39496499
> 
> Please help asap so I can decide.
> THANKS!!!!



Generally if you wish to have a bag authenticated you can post Here, following the rules on post #1:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-fendi-please-read-rules-use-format-post-590716.html

On another note - Only authentic bags are allowed to be posted on this deals thread.  The chocolate spy in this condition is a very rare find.  this Spy is authentic and sold by a reputable seller.


----------



## iluvmybags

Several Fendi bags were found at the TJMaxx in Countryside, Illinois (708/354-5113)


----------



## iluvmybags

FYI -- that first tote is $749.99
I don't remember the price of the Blue Suede Bag
The small pouchette in the last pic, is $599.99


----------



## mzedith

Bag is much prettier than shown in Pic #1 - 

Fendi Spy Bag Black Nappa Leather
Seller - luxury_lush
Price - $895 OBO
Link - http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fendi-Spy-Bag-Black-Nappa-Leather-EUC-Feather-Soft-OBO-/43098928


----------



## authenticplease

Darling stingray crossbody/shoulder bag available at Jeffrey ATL....currently 40% off retail.  Contact William at slam12@bellsouth.net






There is also a nappa leather multi fendi behind this one in the same color pattern


----------



## Cait

Saw a Fendi Chef bag at Winners' today. $549CDN+taxes. I looked at it; no dustbag inside. It was the same canvas as the third one in *iluvmybags*' post.


----------



## Quigs

Fendi handbag sale on Modnique.com today.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Beautiful Fendi spy bag by a trustworthy tpfer. 

Gorgeous Authentic Limited Edition Metallic Shearling Fendi Spy Bag!! tPF

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Au...WH_Handbags&hash=item27c28ea6f7#ht_1138wt_922


----------



## KPCoppola

What a gorgeous bag at an amazing price! From a fellow TPfer

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NIB-AUTHENTIC-FENDI-Brown-Leather-Stitched-Monogram-Baguette-TPF-er-/44051812


----------



## missmoimoi

Fendi (zucca) classic no 4 shopper: tobacco or dark red trim, soft & smooth leather interior!!!!  $899 each

Man's Fendi hidden behind & large tote shoppers for $449 I think?


----------



## fendifemale

This is the Chameleon Gold $405. I have plenty more pics of shoes I just have to figure out how to upload them for yall.

Mariann Mendoza
Fendi SanMarcos
512 392 6404


----------



## alisonanna

Fendi Anna in browns at Neiman Marcus Last Call at the Colorado Mills
around $1100


----------



## iluvmybags

This Small Chameleon is clearance price $910 at the OakBrook (IL) TJMaxx


----------



## handbags4me

Belle and Clive has the medium 2Jours available in green, chocolate brown, and red on the site today.  $1805 for the medium if you are looking for a bit of a better price on this gorgeous bag.


----------



## zeogo

Loads of 2jours and chameleons on sale here!

http://www.raffaello-network.com/english/fashion-product-list/21/Fendi-Handbags.html

Go go go!


----------



## Quigs

Barneys.com has added lots of Fendi bags, etc to its sale


----------



## Quigs

Red Chameleon -(3 shades)  Duffle reduced from $2600 to $1560

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=FEND-WY20&d=Womens


----------



## Quigs

Lots of Fendi bags on sale on Farfetch.com

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sa...items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=10&lsf=1&f1d0=15514


----------



## kateincali

PFer is parting with her gorgeous 2Jours Elite Shopper Tote Handbag in Forest Green
$1650 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2Jours-Elite-Shopper-Tote-Handbag-in-Forest-Green-/321092113695


----------



## missmoimoi

dwntwn Winners $699 for the tobacco plaid NS tote:


----------



## dichka

Was in bloomies at Roosevelt field mall today and they had a messenger ( not sure of style) marked down to $500 and a pink reptile skin mama to 1400 from 3400! Snatch em ladies!


----------



## serenityneow

A number of Fendi 2jours are on Overstock.  Mediums for $1699, large ones for $1899.  My dark red medium is on its way to me now!


----------



## shoppingguy2010

There are lots of different Fendi purses and accessories at Costco.com. The prices range from $1,699.99 to $109.99.

There are 35 styles in total

Happy Shopping. 

http://www.costco.com/handbags.html?refine=30534%2b17019


----------



## XCCX

http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/category-handbags/fendi-zucca-du-jour-handbag


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Large black smooth leather chameleon on sale at Nordstrom for 40% off. PM me for SA info. Thanks.


----------



## mona_danya

I thought I'd start a thread for any intel on Sale Fendi handbags...

Due to being over eager I think I secured two Fendi 2Jour handbags in purple/amethyst! 40% off!

PM me, if you are serious about buying and need SA Info...


----------



## elvsrae

Fendi Boston Bag...ebay $95.00 Buy it now...please authenticate...thank you




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190982931864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bonvivant

Bergdoff Goodman is having a 30% off sale on handbags, here's a link to the Fendis:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sale...ef/template/EndecaDriven&allStoresInput=false


----------



## Wilsom04

Dublin, CA tjmaxx has a Fendi mini bag today!


----------



## Mariapia

A few Fendi Baguette 5O%
www.alducadaosta.com


----------



## fashion16

There are Fendi 2jours on Overstock for $1699.00. Colors include navy, cream and dark brown with turquoise accents. There is also a mini black which I think was $1399. If you enter the site through the retailmenot.com 10% Overstock coupon, you get 10% off of your order. I just ordered the navy 2 jours and paid $1529.00.


----------



## LVbaobao

NM in AZ has these 2 Fendis available on sale. 



$1660 Frm $3600 Fendi 2jours tote 
$1134 Frm $2520 Fendi baguette

Pm if serious buyer.


----------



## grispoivre

Fendi '3Jours' Navy Leather Shopping Tote on Overstock for $2k (http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fccid=YT6WFDBO5OH2X3CN3YZVWXI35U&searchidx=25). Retails for $2650.


----------



## betty8154

PM for Saks SA


----------



## PurseACold

Great deals on Fendi 2Jours medium totes and other Fendi bags today on Belle and Clive (http://www.belleandclive.com/browse/sales/details.jsp?categoryId=cat1790552)

The Fendi 2Jours mediums are available for $1,495 - quite a discount from the $2,260+ pricetag.


----------



## serenityneow

I saw a light blue mini 2Jours at the DC (Georgetown) TJ Maxx yesterday for $1195.  A couple of other Fendis were there too.


----------



## sigma

Aamzing deal on Century 21 for Fendi 2Jours - 45% discount. Some colors are still available in very small quantities so hurry if you want to get it.
http://www.c21stores.com/12cfhbw/fendi-brown-2jours


----------



## htkt

Found this deal of 2jours on Fashrr, really love the elegant color combo.  40% off ->$1592.99 now

http://www.bluefly.com//Fendi-taupe...Jours-convertible-tote/p/324119101/detail.fly


----------



## sigma

Believe it or not, the C21 deal is still available for the medium textured black patent 2Jours at 45% off:
http://www.c21stores.com/12cfhbw/fendi-black-patent-2jours


----------



## missTeresaDee

My SA at bloomies sent me these that are going to be 30% off. Pm if you need more details


----------



## missTeresaDee

This gorgeous croc and flamingo leather 2jour originally 14500 now only 6960 plus 500 dollar gift card at bloomies!


----------



## mona_danya

These are from Peggy Urban
Nordstrom Seattle Designer Handbags*206-628-1255*/*206-628-1253(VM)


----------



## ModernGlam

NM Tampa had this Fendi 2Jours on sale for $1574.  Looks brighter pink in the photo, however I believe it is Black Cherry.


----------



## authenticplease

Just popped up on Saks.com for $16xx.... 2jours vernice

Don't forget ****** is offering 8% cash back

http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?PRODUCT<>p...=cantelid@yahoo.com&productCode=0431088603102


----------



## baglady.1

Overstock.com has an incredible supply of FENDIs! 2jours, 3jours, silvanas, etc:
http://www.overstock.com/search?key...dep111&sortOption=Relevance&searchtype=Header

http://www.overstock.com/search?key...dep111&sortOption=Relevance&searchtype=Header


----------



## authenticplease

Lots of 2jours. & 3jiurs on sale at NS. 

http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/sale#brand[]=fendi


----------



## Run2004

Just gorgeous!!!!http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...222?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1f7a0d0e


----------



## newbie7

BG SA has these available for $629.  Please PM for SA info.


----------



## authenticplease

Nordstrom.com has a 3jours at 55%off......currently at $1282.xx

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-c...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-3_6_A


----------



## NYCFashionista

FYI... I just bought my hg 2jours at century's dt


----------



## lesAdrets

Cute little monster twilly

$395 original price - 30% off sale - an extra 25% off using code "EXTRA25" (48 hours only to Oct 6) = $207 USD

http://www.forzieri.com/square-scarves/fendi/fd030214-006-00


----------



## cwxx

yoox.com has a bunch of fendis - no 2jours, peekaboos or by the ways, but some nice basic leather bags:

This shoulder bag isn't my style, but like the color and the snakeskin on the clasp 
don't know enough about the pricing for this style, but at 500ish seems decent (edit: or maybe not?? it looks small!)

http://www.yoox.com/us/45216560QD/item?dept=salewomen#sts=sr_salewomen80&cod10=45216560QD&sizeId=1


----------



## xxbagsxx

Fendi Pink Leather Embellished flap bag - £3599 (down from £5499)
https://secretsales.com/details/pin...ll-flap-bag-719991?page=1&arrange=DESC&cat=72


----------



## yuna33

missTeresaDee said:


> My SA at bloomies sent me these that are going to be 30% off. Pm if you need more details
> View attachment 2628359
> View attachment 2628360
> View attachment 2628361
> View attachment 2628362
> View attachment 2628363


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2628360&d=1400921119

sorry for reply in public but i don't have access to pm currently. i wonder if this pink 2jour with a monster pic is still available? its been a long time but maybe i have a shot


----------



## cwxx

century 21 online has a black grande btw for 1k, blue 3jours and bordeaux 3jours 1,400, black petit 3jours 1,380,  midnight blue peekaboo 2,370, and a bunch of pequin and zucca print totes on sale in their 'iconic shoe and handbag event' 
http://www.c21stores.com/39adsw/


----------



## Morkie

TJ Maxx has a gorgeous chocolate Peekaboo for $3199.99.

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...37163&categoryId=cat830011p&colorId=NS1003573


----------



## authenticplease

SK started their 30%-40% sale today....

https://www.stanleykorshak.com/sale-results/Handbags-Luggage/3

Quite a few baguettes, 2jours and Zucca totes. You may call the store in TX as they sometimes have different stock available.


----------



## golden's mom

Ann's Fabulous finds has 2 new bags


----------



## authenticplease

Somebody here should grab these cute heels.....size 38.....they remind me of the monster/bug current items.  I wish they were my size!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Fen...45146?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ae065c23a


----------



## PandaMom

BG starting presale
30% off
Pls pm for sa info


----------



## msgee19

Holt Renfrew will have seasonal bags for 35% off for their Black Friday sale, which starts Thursday.


----------



## authenticplease

Quite a few 2jours, 3jours, a peekaboo, a blue medium BTW ay TJM.com

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/category/the-runway/departments/handbags/cat830011p?mm=7:1:5


----------



## misscheng

Lots of great Fendis on RueLaLa, including a gorgeous croc-quilted 2jours!


----------



## sobemomma

saks has the 2 jours croc embossed, on sale for $1925, also free shipping w code Holiday www.saksfithavenue.com


----------



## pinktailcat

sobemomma said:


> saks has the 2 jours croc embossed, on sale for $1925, also free shipping w code Holiday www.saksfithavenue.com



FENDI PEEKABOO at BARYNEYS

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505031048439&cgid=women&index=37


----------



## misscheng

Fendi sale on bluefly.com! One day only!


----------



## authenticplease

misscheng said:


> Fendi sale on bluefly.com! One day only!



Ladies, please note that Bluefly.com is now 'All Sales Final'. No return regardless of reason.


----------



## misscheng

Lots of Fendi on MYHABIT today!


----------



## Tarhls

Cute Fendi pendants (limited initials) priced from $28-34 at Yoox 

Great last minute gift idea

http://www.yoox.com/au/women/sale/s...di&dept=women&gender=D&page=1&season=X&sort=3


----------



## authenticplease

Tarhls said:


> Cute Fendi pendants (limited initials) priced from $28-34 at Yoox
> 
> Great last minute gift idea
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/au/women/sale/s...di&dept=women&gender=D&page=1&season=X&sort=3



J, P, B, K are all that is left.....great deal though!


----------



## olidivia

Act quick, only one left! Fendi Monster Tooth Pouch. I have this and love it:

Edit - It's sold out now - took about 10 minutes. But put your name on the waitlist...you never know.

http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-ocean-canvas-Crayons-pouch/p/346716501/detail.fly


----------



## authenticplease

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-3..._sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-2_20_C

3jours shearling shopper. 30% off retail


----------



## authenticplease

Chrissy131 said:


> Pm for SA info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829475
> View attachment 2829477




Posted in the Barneys sale thread....PM Chrissy for details.


----------



## cwxx

large/grande By the way in turtledove on yoox.com - last one, with 20% off it's $1360 

http://www.yoox.com/us/45252670HK/item?dept=#cod10=45252670HK&sizeId=1


----------



## authenticplease

Quite a few Fendi odds& ends at 55-60% off at Nordstrom

My fav!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-m...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-2_2_D

Everything:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=2375500&keyword=Fendi+sale


----------



## a4alice

authenticplease said:


> Quite a few Fendi odds& ends at 55-60% off at Nordstrom
> 
> My fav!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-m...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-2_2_D
> 
> Everything:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=2375500&keyword=Fendi+sale





OMG! I missed this!! I wanted the first bag!!! =((


----------



## jenka135

Lots of markdowns on Overstock, here and here. 

I snagged the yellow accordion card case for less than $200 with a promo code.


----------



## olidivia

Fendi ocean blue leather 'Crayons' keychain pouch at Bluefly on sale for $235.

 I haven't seen these in a long time. They are the smaller version of the pouch. Currently BlueFly has 5 of them:

http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-ocean-blue-leather-Crayons-keychain-pouch/p/351062801/detail.fly


----------



## authenticplease

Nordies has these fur lined moto boots for 50% off retail....39.5 only

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-g..._sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-2_11_B


----------



## authenticplease

Barneys has these fab Eloise pony hair pumps in a 41 for $299

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=503501406&cgid=womens-shoes&index=24


----------



## willwork4bags

Thanks to *Jenka135*'s post above, I went to click on Overstock.com today. I JUST bought a Fendi 2jours petite in black for $1260!! 

It was priced at $1399.99 - which is still a great deal as Bluefly had it at $1520. As a new customer, I was able to use a 10% off code which brought down me to the $1260. Also no tax or shipping!!! 

:rockettes:


----------



## LovestheLouis

Bought this today for 450 in a pre loved store, I think I got a deal but I'm  not sure, I do love it but I hope I got a good deal, what do you guys think? Their is no Fendi store in Dublin anymore so I think this makes it a little more special.


----------



## pinktailcat

StanleyKorshak has nice selections of fendi bags on sale...50% off!!
https://www.stanleykorshak.com/sale-results/Handbags-Luggage/3


----------



## PurseACold

Lots of Fendis on Rue La La today (https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/79087/), including Monster totes.


----------



## authenticplease

Farfetch.com has a red Fendi monster tote for $1035 coming fromStefania Moda Boutique

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...g-item-10889961.aspx?storeid=9336&ffref=lp_8_


----------



## authenticplease

Nordies has these cute Eloise pumps in a 36.5 for $286.....hurry!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-e...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_4_B


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/LB4835770006/108/calf-leather-by-the-way-bag


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/LB4835760005/050/2jours-large-leather-shopper-bag


----------



## authenticplease

Black Anne pumps in 38.5 for $248

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-a..._sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-2_11_D


----------



## authenticplease

From KZ.....

Fur baguette buggy bag $2450

http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale-115/bags/fur-baguette-buggy-shoulder-bag

Denim baguette bag $1645

http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale-115/bags/denim-baguette-shoulder-bag

Sequin classic bag $1645

http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale-115/bags/sequin-classic-baguette

Stacked heel boot down to $465 in a 39.5

http://www.kirnazabete.com/stacked-heel-tall-boot-42977?q=Fendi&

If you have never purchased from them before, you should be able to sign up for emails and get a 10% off code....HTH!


----------



## authenticplease

What to buy said:


> Wow it's a beauty. How much was it?  I have not heard of Browns. Anyone shopped there before?  They are good? Reliable. Many thanks for any information.



They are a reputable high end store in London. 

Scrunch logo flats in size run from 36-38.5

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/LS4852760003/300/scrunch-ballerina


----------



## authenticplease

Chrissy131 said:


> My SA just received this back its regular size color is teal I believe price 938$ pm for SA info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863120




This 2jours was posted in another thread.....PM Chrissy131 for details


----------



## authenticplease

Medium 2jours for $1299

http://www.c21stores.com/product/fendi-grey-2jours-tote/searchString/Fendi


----------



## authenticplease

Barneys has Fendi Eloise pony hair pumps in 36.5 for $299......hurry!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=503501406&cgid=womens-shoes&index=24


----------



## LVDragon07

Available in Medium 








Available in Mini 

My Saks SA has these available, please PM me for info. Serious buyers only please


----------



## missmoimoi

Dwntwn winners 1699 cad I think


----------



## olidivia

Fendi small By the Way in Taupe at Bluefly $1,188, retail is $1,650

http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-taupe-leather-fendi-by-the-way-shoulder-bag/p/343302701/detail.fly


----------



## olidivia

Some great deals on Fendi shoes, plus NO sales tax:

https://www.stanleykorshak.com/designer/sale/Fendi/3


----------



## olidivia

Excellent deals on By The Way small and large plus some other styles at Italist. 

https://www.italist.com/en/woman/bags/bye-day-way-bauletto-grande-pelle-rosa/41874/53121/fendi

Plus good to know info I saw at checkout:

TAXES AND DUTIES ARE INCLUDED IN THE PRICE OF THE ITEM. YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO PAY ADDITIONAL TAXES AND FEES WHEN YOU RECEIVE YOUR PACKAGE.

PLEASE NOTE THAT FOR COUNTRIES OUTSIDE OF THE EU, VAT IS NOT CHARGED.


----------



## olidivia

Pre-owned Fendi large by the way, use code BUY for 20% off. Someones initals are on the hanging piece though.  $876 after the discount:

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-by-the-way-bag


----------



## sleepykitten

Stanley Korshak having 15% off, Fendi bags included! 

https://www.stanleykorshak.com/search-results/Handbags-Luggage/3/fendi


----------



## LVDragon07

My Saks SA has these availble for immediate purchase 
Please PM for SA info/serious buyers only please!
Hurry these will go quick!


----------



## olidivia

Bergdorf has three monster wallets at this time. No tax unless you are in New York and free shipping:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Fend...520monster&eItemId=prod108620119&cmCat=search

As of 11:04pm PST there is only one left! Don't delay!


----------



## NikitaH

Tradesy have a SALE going on now for accesories and charms including Monster Black Yellow eyes Bug Charms in good price and like this one too:

https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...monster-charm-keychain-2123139/?tref=category


----------



## Taibaa92

Try secretsales.com they often have fendi flash sales..and good ones!


----------



## youssefm

Hi guys! My SA at Bergdorfs has a pre-sale going on now, 30% off the following!! PM me for her info


----------



## authenticplease

I saw these bags at TJMaxx in Buckhead(ATL,GA) yesterday evening. I was shocked to see the peekaboo & 3jours











Marked down a big $99 :giggles:










I keep thinking about this croc tail beauty!!  So stunning IRL.....dustbag&cards were inside.


----------



## authenticplease

TJmaxx.com

3jours petite in blue for $1999

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/runway/handbags/_/N-1691169990+3258590146?mm=7:1:5

And in black......

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/runway/handbags/_/N-1691169990+3258590146?mm=7:1:5

A QuTweet wallet for $449!!

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/ru...1691169990+3258590146?No=120&Nrpp=120&&next=1

A two tone red/tan 3jours

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/ru...1691169990+3258590146?No=120&Nrpp=120&&next=1


----------



## dhfwu

Flamingo pink petite 2Jours on Fashionphile, for $1550 - what a lovely color for spring and summer!

http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-petite-2jours-tote-flamingo-86283


----------



## authenticplease

QuTweet coin purses on Overstock for $279.99. If you sign up for emails, they send out 'mystery coupons', normally 12% off. I have one but they are tied to email address and can't be shared.  

Also, just a warning as a couple of the ladies here have purchased 2jours from there and the tags inside were cut out

http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=Fendi+QuTweet&SearchType=Header


----------



## authenticplease

White a few fendi here.....TJM.com ships

They don't let you sort by designer but there is only about 120 bags total. 

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/ru...ndbags/_/N-1691169990+3258590146?No=0&&tag=va


----------



## pinktailcat

authenticplease said:


> White a few fendi here.....TJM.com ships
> 
> They don't let you sort by designer but there is only about 120 bags total.
> 
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/ru...ndbags/_/N-1691169990+3258590146?No=0&&tag=va



Saks.com Preview for Saks First Card Holder


----------



## ThisVNchick

Fendi Monster Roll Bags are available on Overstock in grey and blue for $999 (there's also a 10% off promo running right now, so you can checkout at $899)!!!!


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> Fendi Monster Roll Bags are available on Overstock in grey and blue for $999 (there's also a 10% off promo running right now, so you can checkout at $899)!!!!



Staley Korshak


----------



## channar

From my Saks Sa. Please pm for sa info
Sale Fendi From 14500 to 5800$



New Fendi $2450


----------



## buonobi

*FARFETCH!*

FREE GLOBAL SHIPPING | Ends 12 midday BST Friday July 31 | On orders over £100/$160/&#8364;140/210AUD | Includes sale & full price items


----------



## channar

My Saks sa has
 Karlito bag charms- $1450
Please Pm for Sa info


----------



## Miss H

My Bloomies SA has this tote on sale for $2156 + tax, this sale will be over this week-end I think. PM me for SA info if you're serious about buying.


----------



## dhfwu

There is a bright yellow petite 3Jours on Yoogi's for $1,495 USD:

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/55544/category/3/


----------



## buonobi

Fendi SPY $850


----------



## dhfwu

Seven different bag bugs just went up on Fashionphile, including the original full-sized Karlito in pink:


http://www.fashionphile.com/shop/brands/fendi


----------



## crisbac

Just came across the words "SALDI DONNA" on the Fendi Italy web page: 

https://www.fendi.com/it/donna/saldi


----------



## cpdoll

My SA had a mini blue karlito avaliable yesterday. PM if you are serious about buying.


----------



## nic_blue

http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...ollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto&no_mobile

Hello ladies just saw this beauty on vestaire collective


----------



## authenticplease

Lots of Buggies on Bluefly today, including Lucy Jr for $342!  There is also a $40 off $200 current code. 

http://m.bluefly.com/special/fendi?...mail-2015_09_10_W_Grey_Trend_Thur_3PM-privacy


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners Runway returned item


----------



## cwxx

For Boston area folks, many Fendi 3jours, petite 3jours, 2jours, petite 2jours most priced around $1500-1700 at Newton Highlands TjMaxx - I think there was even a black leather/calf hair croc embossed petite 3jours. Also a black monster baguette like in the pic cdn-img-2.wanelo.com/p/ac1/fd2/b4d/adc36e976ba5372bd195f1f/x354-q80.jpg

Also micro black peekaboo ($1000) as well as regular(?) size red peekaboo ($2-3000 sorry can't remember!).

Changing locations - there is a neon red/orange piccolo BTW at Bedford location (less than $1200 I believe). And they have a grey leather/calf hair croc embossed petite 3jours


----------



## cwxx

overstock.com has both recent edition monster wallet (not the version with the eyes under the front flap, this only has the eyes on the front) and zip pouch on sale - maybe they'll get in the key pouch too in the next few days 

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ccid=LPQRTJ3HCDVKWF2BXNOER54BII&searchidx=205

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ccid=LPQRTJ3HCDVKWF2BXNOER54BII&searchidx=209


----------



## cwxx

also I know this is mostly a forum for bags, but yoox has black and white high heel booties for $160 as part of their big sale - last pair size 7.5

http://www.yoox.com/us/44518151NW/item#dept=fmlfrnds&sts=sr_fmlfrnds80&cod10=44518151NW&sizeId=8

actually there seem to be a bunch of Fendi on sale - mostly in the 50%-70% off category:
small crayons wallet(?) $225
http://www.yoox.com/us/46381234HV/item#dept=fmlfrnds&sts=sr_fmlfrnds80&cod10=46381234HV&sizeId=1

3jours pink/silver $1133
http://www.yoox.com/us/45252021BK/item#dept=fmlfrnds&sts=sr_fmlfrnds80&cod10=45252021BK&sizeId=1


----------



## averagejoe

OMG! Winners at Yonge + Eglinton has this Monster Roll tote for $1149.99!!! It's like $500 off the Canadian retail price which is actually over $1600 at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale.


----------



## cwxx

a bit pricey still but saw these monster flats on bluefly. Cute! too bad Fendi's shoes never fit well for me

http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-black-and-pink-monster-detail-fringe-front-flats/p/373504301/detail.flycdn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/eqzoom85.ms?img=373504301_alt03.pct&outputx=1800&outputy=2160&level=1&ver=1


----------



## authenticplease

cwxx said:


> a bit pricey still but saw these monster flats on bluefly. Cute! too bad Fendi's shoes never fit well for me
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-black-and-pink-monster-detail-fringe-front-flats/p/373504301/detail.flycdn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/eqzoom85.ms?img=373504301_alt03.pct&outputx=1800&outputy=2160&level=1&ver=1



These are really cute......and they are having an 'event' tonight with 20% off Fendi


----------



## UpTime

My Saks SA just got these in


----------



## UpTime

Saks : more


----------



## UpTime

And more from Saks


----------



## UpTime

SAKS-Large size $7250


----------



## UpTime

Saks


----------



## buonobi

Mini peekaboo in blue  1850 &#8364;
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ndi-mini-peekaboo-in-blue-fendi-1911836.shtml


----------



## buonobi

Vintage Chameleon in Black
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-chameleon-fendi-1909865.shtml


----------



## buonobi

Large Selleria Peekaboo in Red 3780 &#8364;
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-red-selleria-peekaboo-fendi-1817301.shtml


----------



## buonobi

used mini peekaboo from rakuten jp

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/reborn-brand/e14-0041/


----------



## missmoimoi

$999 CAD Winners Runway Dwntwn Vancouver


----------



## UpTime

My Saks SA has these on hand


----------



## crisbac

UpTime said:


> My Saks SA has these on hand


OMG!  A new Buggie!  (Btw, didn't your SA mention the name?)


----------



## UpTime

crisbac said:


> OMG!  A new Buggie!  (Btw, didn't your SA mention the name?)



No, he has so many to give name all. I already placed order for the pink backpack keychain. Cant wait....


----------



## crisbac

UpTime said:


> No, he has so many to give name all. I already placed order for the pink backpack keychain. Cant wait....


Great addition, UpTime! The pink backpack keychain is so cute!  Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## authenticplease

Cute Demi jour for $999 on Bluefly. (Codes galore for additional discounts, just search Internet for them)

http://www.bluefly.com/special/ware...ail-2015_10_12_W_ColumbusDay_Mon_12PM-privacy


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners Metropolis Metrotown


----------



## UpTime

The very last one at Saks. Pm for SA $5200


----------



## dhfwu

Black, pink, and royal blue mini 3Jours were on the shelves at Saks Fifth Avenue in Boston, yesterday.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

NM last call has a 40% off sale on any one item today and tomorrow. They have Fendi watches. &#128512;


----------



## UpTime

@ SAKS: Limited edition Watch $11500, Necklace $23,000. Christmas gifts everyone


----------



## tayalese

At my local TJ Maxx store[emoji6]


----------



## authenticplease

Code FALL15will take 15% off of Fendi at Stanley Korshak(and if you aren't in TX, then likely no sales tax)

https://www.stanleykorshak.com/search-results


----------



## norikos

Saw a Navy Blue 3Jours at my local Winners. Having trouble uploading the picture. Awesome deal as I was just checking this out at Holt Renfrew just 30 mins before stumbling on this. Would have bought it if I didn't just spent all my money in Italy.

Location: College Park Winners, Toronto, Ontario
Price: $1999.99


----------



## UpTime

Just in at Saks. Please PM for SA info. Hurry up for Tripple points event.


----------



## UpTime

Also Just in with Saks SA: mini sz $4050


----------



## cwxx

Recent markdowns at Newton Highlands TJMaxx:

still high price a over $2500:






$900 - they also had petit 2jours black calf hair croc embossed, and 2 grey petit 2jours - both around 1,100-1,300 if I remember correctly :


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners downtown Vancouver - nylon KL tote


----------



## missmoimoi

$1999 CAD


Stock pic


----------



## cwxx

Sienna (rust red) small BTW on TJMaxx website:
$1200

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000111497&colorId=NS1223459&pos=1%3A95


----------



## tamy

For those with the ps dept app, there are 3 monster watches at NAP, presale has started at 40%


----------



## klynneann

Available at Nordstrom.  PM me for SA info.


----------



## klynneann

More.


----------



## pinktailcat

klynneann said:


> More.



Stanley Korshak on SALE
https://www.stanleykorshak.com/sale-results/Handbags-Luggage/3


----------



## authenticplease

Available at there therealreal.com for current markdown/flash type 30% off at $500.50. 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...m_campaign=20151116_Obsessions_MarkedDown_4pm

Please note that the realreal claims all of their items are authentic and ensures authenticity but they don't give enough photos/details to authenticate here.  I would strongly encourage you to authenticate upon receipt to be on the safe side


----------



## befrank

Repost: Works for US only. Use code PR6ZT; today is the last day.  
http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Fendi-Archy-fox-and-mink-fur-bag-charm-1026906


----------



## cwxx

Fendi bag bug leather sneakers - 2 different colors, mostly only large sizes left, NAP $360:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/605497


----------



## pinkbaby

OMG this Fendi Heel is gorgeous and a great deal:

Fendi Rose Gold And Silver Metal Frame Back Ankle Strap Sandals
http://itgirlstyles.com/product/fendi-rose-gold-and-silver-metal-frame-back-ankle-strap-sandals/


----------



## pinkbaby

(Adding photos and the new deal) 

Fendi Rose Gold And Silver Metal Frame Back Ankle Strap Sandals $599 + 20% off till 12/1/2015:
http://itgirlstyles.com/product/fendi-rose-gold-and-silver-metal-frame-back-ankle-strap-sandals/

itgirlstyles.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/IMG_1888.jpg
itgirlstyles.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/IMG_1891.jpg
itgirlstyles.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/IMG_1895.jpg
itgirlstyles.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/IMG_1886.jpg


----------



## cwxx

men's bifold monster wallet (black, yellow eyes) $300 - overstock is always having additional coupon discounts also - usually 10-12% off:
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ccid=4ON2CWFBMDP3NOKGZOK6VKRGKA&searchidx=228


----------



## crisbac

I've just seen this buggie at the Neiman Marcus website...
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-C...dbags&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


----------



## befrank

Geny bag bug is 30% with code black2015 at Stylebop! Sale price $700 with discount. http://www.stylebop.com/product_details.php?id=647809


----------



## authenticplease

SK has Fendi!


----------



## authenticplease

Bloomingdales has Fendi instore. They are offering 25% off purchases of $400+

This morning, instore only, they are offering $30 GC for every $100 spend. GCs are given on the spot so you can use them immediately.


----------



## authenticplease

Extra 10% off sale items on Farfetch with code bf15. Through 11/30


----------



## authenticplease

Extra 30% off clearance with below code at Moda Operandi through 11/30.


----------



## authenticplease

New sale email from SK in TX. I don't have to pay sales tax here which helps too!  Free shipping


----------



## befrank

Beautiful brick red large peekaboo on Yoox. Last one. 25% off with code YOOXMAS. ($2900 after code)
http://mobile.yoox.com/us/45262538KF/item#dept=women&sts=SearchResult&cod10=45262538KF


----------



## klynneann

Small BTW in brown with croc tail, extra 20% off at NM, was $2500 now $1700.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-S...ements%3D&eItemId=prod170290042&cmCat=product


----------



## UpTime

New traps are in at Saks. Thomas +12674538641


----------



## lavy

Costco Calgary had a black petite Fendi 2 jours with gold hardware for I think it was $1399 cdn dollars.


----------



## cwxx

Fendi monster roll tote in blue and green - 1202, plus 25%off

http://www.yoox.com/us/45290893OF/item#dept=women&sts=sr_women80&cod10=45290893OF&sizeId=1

yoox also has a bunch of monster style shoes including the slip on sneaks


----------



## leechiyong

Neiman's in AZ had a teal 2jours for a little over a thousand plus 25% off yesterday.  So tempting, but I have too many similar shades.


----------



## HermesVersace

Fusto, one of the more popular bugs, is on sale for $447 at matchesfashion! This price already includes duties and two day shipping if you're in the US!


----------



## UpTime

New DOT COM bag at Saks PA. Comes with removeable contrasting color clutch. Contact Thomas for more info +12674538641


----------



## UpTime

New Red hair Karlito & backpack at Saks PA. Contact Thomas for more info +12674538641


----------



## HermesVersace

Bluefly is having a sale right now. Lots of Buggies included...


----------



## UpTime

Chinese new year Edition: Mini monster backpack $2100, mini by the way $1450, heart Pompom $550, micro baguette $1550. Contact Saks SA Thomas for info +12674538641


----------



## cwxx

Purple crystal eyebrow monster wallet and pouch back in stock on overstock:

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...56CFBCDZSN6MDQ&searchidx=4&recalg=61&recidx=4

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...56CFBCDZSN6MDQ&searchidx=8&recalg=61&recidx=8


----------



## UpTime

Contact Thomas at Saks asps for these goodies 267 453 8641


----------



## nascar fan

Stanley Korshak has a nude gradient suede-to-patent Peekaboo medium bag going to 65% off.  (shows to be 50 off online, but if you contact SA she will go ahead and do 65)  $4,250 down to $1,400-something.
Let me know if you want her text number.
(Those are reflections on the bag, not scratches.  I saw it myself yesterday)
https://www.stanleykorshak.com/products/Fendi-Nude-Gradient-Peekaboo/19072

The store:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mcg2aeqAuE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## dhankhim

Holy grail item for sure. I know some fendi lover's were looking for this past season petite 2jours. I would buy it myself in a heartbeat but I am on ban island for now and saving money for loewe's entire spring/summer 2016 collection. I hope some lucky fendi lover will snatch it up.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Wow so wish I could fork down for this..at BG a steal down from 8300 to 4356 with the additional 25% off! I wanted to post quickly here so someone could get it! Won't be there long guaranteed!


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Fendi-NAP-EMBROIDRY-FLWR-MINI-PKB/prod108590057/p.prod


----------



## Saraaa9

I have bought on ebay one fendi mini peekaboo monster bag and it was writen that is authentic. But now when I was looking at it everything was good just one problem. The silver square you have for indentification of the bag in the pocket of bag just pilled off. I hope you guys can help me discover if it is real or not? It has all tags and card od authencity and everything so now I am affraid.
Thank you for your help!!


----------



## baglady.1

Saraaa9 said:


> I have bought on ebay one fendi mini peekaboo monster bag and it was writen that is authentic. But now when I was looking at it everything was good just one problem. The silver square you have for indentification of the bag in the pocket of bag just pilled off. I hope you guys can help me discover if it is real or not? It has all tags and card od authencity and everything so now I am affraid.
> Thank you for your help!!


 Miss, you are in the wrong thread. This is where you post good deals/discounted items. FOr an opinon on the bag, post it here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-please-read-the-rules-and-820058.html
BUt please make sure to read post #1 & include all the requested info (also see my signature line for what is required).


----------



## FashionSmile

Fendi Monster baguette.  Limited quantity.  Runway - handbags. TJMaxx online. http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/ru.../_/N-1691169990+1078870626?ln=3:1:departments


----------



## FashionSmile

"New!" listings on Overstock.com include bag bug leather key ring $179.99, Shearling Roll tote $1099.99, and "Monster" studded chain clutch $699.99!


----------



## AP919

Does anyone know which Bloomingdale's stores still have Fendi owned bags?  I know that 59th is leased, they stopped carrying them in Bergen County and King of Prussia, Garden City still has them, and Aventura is leased...anyone know of any others?  I have rewards to spend!  Thanks!


----------



## lavy

Saw a small Fendi by the way in solid black for $1189 cdn at costco


----------



## missyb

AP919 said:


> Does anyone know which Bloomingdale's stores still have Fendi owned bags?  I know that 59th is leased, they stopped carrying them in Bergen County and King of Prussia, Garden City still has them, and Aventura is leased...anyone know of any others?  I have rewards to spend!  Thanks!




59th street still does and you can use rewards towards purchase.


----------



## AP919

missyb said:


> 59th street still does and you can use rewards towards purchase.



Thanks, but 59th is leased, not owned.  That means there aren't markdowns. (All the higher-end brands at 59th are leased. The "highest" brand that isn't is Longchamp.)  I was looking for a store with owned Fendi bags while the clearance sale was still going on, but it ended yesterday.


----------



## missyb

I know that boutiques with in bloomies and Saks had things on sale but it's all gone. If there's something you see you want you can have a sa search for it. There was a Pom Pom charm I wanted sold out on the Fendi website called my Fendi sa at Saks she found it at a Fendi stand alone boutique in Las Vegas had its transferred to Saks and I paid for it with Saks points. The Gucci and Chanel boutiques at 59th have sales all the time and they are also leased.


----------



## kysayshi

I want a good deal on small Fendi wallet. Any thoughts on where I can get a good deal on one?


----------



## misscheng

Lots of Fendi on Gilt! http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/fendi-accessories


----------



## tayalese

This baby says hello from TJ Maxx in Atlanta[emoji8]


----------



## tayalese

another find![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Summergirl82

tayalese said:


> View attachment 3264683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another find![emoji7][emoji7]



AWESOME!! how much??


----------



## Summergirl82

I'm desperately looking for the Fendi monster roll bag/tote in either grey or black, saks has the black for $1450 and today I found it on farfetch for $980 but they won't accept the US address, has anyone had this problem?

http://www.farfetch.com/ae/shopping...roll-tote-bag-item-10874530.aspx?storeid=9808


----------



## tayalese

Summergirl82 said:


> AWESOME!! how much??




This one was $1600!


----------



## channar

From my Saks SA. Please PM for SA info.


----------



## nascar fan

http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-black-...style&utm_campaign=Fendi&utm_content=handbags

$510


----------



## UpTime

New Fendi arrived at Saks. Please contact Thomas for detail +12674538641. March 31st tripple points + Mpa 12mths interest free


----------



## crisbac

FASHION SHOW MIRROR CHARM! (The flower charms!) 
From the Fendi USA and Italy websites...
https://www.fendi.com/us/fashion-sh...-fur-in-shades-of-light-blue/p-7AR4557VNF021Y
https://www.fendi.com/it/charm-spec...lliccia-nei-toni-dellazzurro/p-7AR4557VNF021Y
https://www.fendi.com/us/fashion-sh...-and-fur-in-shades-of-yellow/p-7AR4557VNF02FF
https://www.fendi.com/it/charm-spec...pelliccia-nei-toni-del-beige/p-7AR4557ZAF03AX


----------



## dhfwu

Two Dotcom bags on Yoogi's Closet, at roughly $1400 each:

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/64684/category/3/

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/64683/category/3/


----------



## Celinia

New FENDI Leather Petite 2Jours Shopper Tote in Grey Powder Ciclamino. Current bid $660 USD auction ends in 3 days 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-Fe...926590?hash=item41a731b3be:g:~U0AAOSwvgdW5cBP


----------



## AP919

TJ Maxx has some great online Runway deals for Fendi right now!

Idea Logo Sneakers for $550 (retail $700): http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...roductId=1000094112&colorId=NS1003462&pos=1:2

Zucca Ballet Flats for $380 (retail $450): http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...oductId=1000102901&colorId=NS1003568&pos=1:18

Monster/Bag Bugs Ballet Flats for $500 (retail $600): http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...oductId=1000094129&colorId=NS1003426&pos=1:82

Carla Selleria Tote for $1,072 (retail $2,650): http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...roductId=1000111671&colorId=NS1003562&pos=1:4

also in blue: http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...ductId=1000111665&colorId=NS1003462&pos=1:138

Peekabo Clutch for $1,179 (retail $2,950!!!): http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...oductId=1000111679&colorId=NS1003429&pos=1:75

Peekaboo for $2,880 (retail $4,850!!): http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...oductId=1000111682&colorId=NS1200869&pos=1:29


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Near impossible to pass this up for 1000usd but not my fave color combo.


----------



## crisbac

My SA Thomas, from Saks, has just sent me this information... 

FENDI - NEW STRAP YOU - MID-MAY DELIVERY


----------



## authenticplease

xxxx


----------



## bagmad73

Nathalie Schuterman has some Fendi strap yous and flower charms as well as some RTW and bags.
http://m.nathalieschuterman.com/en/46/fendi


----------



## SugarMama

http://www.bluefly.com/search?pageSize=96&query=Fendi+keychain&categoryId=1

New buggies and pom Poms on bluefly.  Including MarshmelloW.  Extra 20% off today.  Go go go!


----------



## authenticplease

https://www.stanleykorshak.com/sale... raffel creative services&utm_content=SHOES10

Extra 10% off sale with code SHOES10


----------



## CrazyCool01

theOutnet.com has FENDI at 60%  off. Event started yesterday. mainly SLGs, Jewellery , Shoes and Clothes


----------



## Baghera

Fuschia micro peek-a-boo on sale at Bergdorf Goodman $1079
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Fend...nements%3D&eItemId=prod111250121&cmCat=search


----------



## UpTime

Saks Thomas has 30% off. Hurry to order it everyone. These go fast. Text or call him +12674538641


----------



## UpTime

Saks Thomas  +12674538641. Original price $2250 now $1575


----------



## Baghera

Not sure if this is the right thread to post but I received an email from an NM SA letting me know the sale will be on May 25...

There have been several Fendi handbags included in the sale in the past


----------



## Baghera

preselling small by the way and 2jours (around $1.2k) at Nordstrom now

sorry I wasn't able to take pictures


----------



## Baghera

30% off at BG


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Fendi watches 40% off today
Neiman Marcus Last Call


http://www.lastcall.com/search.jsp?N=0&Ntt=Fendi+watches&_requestid=221233


----------



## whifi

a couple monster items in the Saks designer sale that started this a.m.... pink wallet and pink and yellow totes (plus By the Way and Peekaboo Bags and lots more)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...4294951599+1686+4294908031+1568&bmUID=ljyfcDM

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...4294951599+1686+4294908031+1568&bmUID=ljyfcDQ


----------



## nascar fan

Neimans - Dallas - Northpark Mall
3Jours in magenta
Petite 2Jours, black with furry croc imprint
Petite 2Jours, red
small By the Way in magenta (2)
a couple of mini Peekaboos

I forgot what else.  sorry!


----------



## Baghera

barneys.com has a few peekaboos on sale


----------



## kativ

$800 Saks, PM for SA info


----------



## authenticplease

Tessabit has a buggy at 30% off

http://www.tessabit.com/us/bag-bugs-charm-122941/


----------



## crisbac

Bluefly has extra 20% off on some Fendi items... There are some buggies, pom poms, apples, mini monster backpacks, mini crocodiles...
http://www.bluefly.com/designer/fendi?facetValueFilter=tenant~brand:fendi


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Saks off 5th at the Woodbury commons outlet had a few Fendi double wrap leather bracelets on sale for 49.99. I picked up a black one today.


----------



## UpTime

Floral Strap avalable at Saks Thomas  +12674538641


----------



## Baghera

seen at NM Tysons Galleria 2 Fendi 3Jours in black (already preselling for final cut?)


----------



## AP919

Peekaboo; I see you!

There are a BUNCH of micro Peekaboos and a monster phone case at the Off Fifth in White Plains, NY!


----------



## AP919

AP919 said:


> Peekaboo; I see you!
> 
> There are a BUNCH of micro Peekaboos and a monster phone case at the Off Fifth in White Plains, NY!



Hmm, not sure where my picture went, but here it is again.


----------



## cwxx

A variety of Fendi shoes and clothing (no bags) in the current Yoox sale. Prices range from decent to eh as per yoox's history of uneven pricing. 

http://www.yoox.com/us/women/sale/s...ept=salewomen&gender=D&page=1&season=X&sort=3


----------



## UpTime

Fendi new in at SAKS for tripple points. Contact SA at +12674538641


----------



## UpTime

More from Saks for tripple point. Contact SA at +12674538641


----------



## Ardiibee

Hello. Found this at tjmaxx on 6th ave NY


----------



## mungoo33

Fendi 40 perc off at Barneys- pls pm 
for sa info. Thanks.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Fendi 30% off Saks and triple points! PM me for SA info.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks 30%


----------



## ochie

lvchanelboy said:


> Saks 30%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523885



Pm you


----------



## LoLaChoo

lvchanelboy said:


> Saks 30%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523885



Pm'ed you too!


----------



## simurgh

Mini monster backpack charm 475 with extra 15 pct off w purseblog code
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-M...ements%3D&eItemId=prod183000334&cmCat=product


----------



## authenticplease

Quite a few goodies 40% off at Barneys.com!

http://www.barneys.com/category/women/sale/N-1mipr5aZ1d0527nZ1yttsqn#


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

*2016 Fendi Mini Karlito Tuxedo on The Real Real on SALE at 30% OFF ! Hurry up and snatch him ! Retail $1,250
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/keychains/fendi-karlito-mini-bag-charm



*


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Saks 5th Avenue has a nice selection of Fendi on sale. 
Just type in: Fendi sale
in the search box.
(I tried posting he link, but it's not coming up right.)


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks 30% off. PM me for SA info


----------



## crisbac

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I just received an email from Fendi regarding a sale, but when I clicked on the link it said page cannot be found. Did anyone else receive this email? If so, are you having the same problem?  Thanks.


I received an e-mail from Fendi two days ago, and another one today. Here are the links to the sales:
Women's: https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/sales?utm_source=25112016_US_PROSP&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=sale
Men's: https://www.fendi.com/us/man/sales?utm_source=25112016_US_PROSP&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=sale


----------



## UpTime

At Neiman Marcus sale 25%. Saw this pair Monster shoes. Contact Philip at +15165800262

I believe he has 38.5-39-39.5 with him and he can pull other sizes if
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 needed


----------



## lvchanelboy

Fendi sale at Saks, PM me for SA info.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Double Micro Baguette 30% off at Saks. PM me for SA info


----------



## authenticplease

Code GM1216 will get you an additional 20% off at LVR until 12-13 on sale items. 

https://www.luisaviaroma.com/women/sale/lang_EN?FilterDes=109


----------



## authenticplease

These bags were available earlier this week at TJMaxx in Buckhead.

Dot com marked down to $999.99

2jours

Flower tote for $899

In the jewelry case, they had some micro monster baguettes for $999


----------



## authenticplease

I am a lover of Fendi's previous Secret Code bags  I have this bag and it is fantastic, the photos don't do it justice. The suede is deep & rich and the cabachon tiger eye is such a stunning contrast!  

There is one available here for $245 minus 20% with code GIFT. and if you create a new account, you get a $25 credit. 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/fendi-suede-flap-bag-1


----------



## authenticplease

Gorgeous suede & patent peekaboo at Trendlee for $1200. (Atlanta-Pacific blog has a 5% promo running for the next few days but you will need to google the code or find it on the AP blog)

https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...kaboo-handbag-patent-and-suede-regular1458960


----------



## authenticplease

Nordies has these two monster backpack charms at 60% off.....they will go fast!

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-...LQkR4-LPPaLzqzszOFggj9vM_ZmA&top=24&brand=998


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks sale $1715. PM me for SA info


----------



## cwxx

monster 3d stud eyes wallet:
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...oductId=1000187254&colorId=NS1003538&pos=2:18


----------



## authenticplease

Lots of awesome Fendi sale items at KZ!  SURPRISE20 will get you an additional 20% off.....lots of monster, buggies and bags!

This cute continental wallet is $420 then 20% off. http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale/wallet-continental-elite-mix


----------



## Yves_79

Peekaboo Fox Fur Mini on ebay

http://www.ebay.ch/itm/FENDI-Peekaboo-Fur-Mini-Bag-/322438867358?


----------



## annilynedr

Mel Soldera has a few Fendi items posted on her @shopcocktailsandluxury IG page


----------



## authenticplease

Lots of goodies on sale at Saks!!

http://m.saks.com/eSearch.jsp?N=306...614212&site_refer=EML15602TRIGTRPD313&PA=TRUE

Gogogogo!!!


----------



## Heda97

Fendi.com is on sale!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

4th of July sale @ Fendi Desert Hills-20% off outlet prices.

Nice selection of bags, bag bugs, straps, etc.

Crowded.


----------



## pursepectives

*Fendi2Jours Petite Leather Tote Bag, Black*
Original: $1,950.00 
NOW: $975.00
bergdorfgoodman [dot] com


----------



## kkayc

Yoogi's 
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-black-leather-floral-studded-dotcom-satchel-bag.html

Flowerland dotcom


----------



## lvchanelboy

My Saks Fendi boutique SA sent me the Fendi sale! PM me your email and I'll forward it to you with all of the info.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Here are the bags, PN me and I’ll forward you pricing and her info.


----------



## LaurenMichelle

^^^thanks for sharing!!!!

Matchesfashion has some straps on sale


----------



## LaurenMichelle

Fendi private sale happening online! PM your email if you need the email forwarded to you.


----------



## UpTime

Sale shoes at Neiman
SA Philip +16504929072


----------



## LaurenMichelle

Fendi sales are happening at almost all the major department stores! but i'll just post what I think is one of the best below 

Barney's have 22% cashback today (and 20% through the weekend) on TopCashback!  I love that website I use it for all of my shopping to get money back!  Other sites are on there too like Saks, so people go stack your specials and save!


----------



## Tuned83

Private sale link. UK 

https://www.fendi.com/gb/woman/sale...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=presale_fw1718


----------



## Selenet

Fendi has sale all over Europe. On my email it says private sale but the link can be found in the website as well...


----------



## Selenet

https://www.fendi.com/ch/femme/sold...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=presale_fw1718

Men: https://www.fendi.com/ch/homme/sold...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=presale_fw1718

Kids: https://www.fendi.com/ch/kids/Solde...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=presale_fw1718

For Switzerland.


----------



## akarp317

Philly Fendi fanatics: I just saw a grey dotcom with snakeskin handle (the exact one I just bought for full price) at the Barney's on Walnut in Philadelphia for ~$1700. Pic below:


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...27491.aspx?storeid=9140&from=listing&tglmdl=1

found this in farfetch.com


----------



## Samira95

Fendi regular peekaboo https://poshmark.com/listing/Pink-and-orange-satin-medium-peekaboo-5a74bb283a112e39fae05590


----------



## Angel1219

Fendi's sale starts May 21st but presale is on now.  My SA sent me some things that will be on sale. PM for SA info.


----------



## annagws1

Fendi Peekaboo Micro (Black)  $449.97 online  SaksOff5th


----------



## DreamKVD

This backpack is 50% off at Saks fifth avenue. I wish I could buy it, but maybe someone else can benefit! Here is the link--> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...2841652&bmUID=mjmEzmQ&productID=0400090464224


----------



## mungoo33

Saks sa has this luggage from Fendi! In case anyone is interested, thanks


----------



## pinkee781

Use code SINGLES500 to take $500 off $2000+, SINGLES11 to take $200 off $1000 at Mytheresa. May have to try a few times to get it to work. Good luck!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4246917


----------



## maggiesze1

Stamped card case

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/fen...59974365563&P_name=Fendi&Ntt=fendi+wallet&N=0


----------



## Maui528

TJ max


----------



## starrynite_87

Fendi DotCom
https://shopfigue13.my-online.store/product_preview/p6550850_20008613.aspx


----------



## starrynite_87

Fendi Multicolor Suede Large Peekaboo Bag $2300
https://shopfigue13.my-online.store/Fendi_Multicolor_Suede_Large_Peekaboo_Bag/p6550850_19987310.aspx


----------



## fayden

Fendi Baby Spy in Honey!

https://www.therealreal.com/product...-bags/fendi-mini-spy-handbag-7i2yc?position=1


----------



## myeurocrush

Fendi Peekaboo Pocket in Orange 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...o-regular-pocket-fendi-handbag-11467226.shtml


----------



## Addy

By the Way Mini is 435US!









						Fendi By the Way Mini Calf Satchel Bag, Light Gray
					

Get free shipping on Fendi By the Way Mini Calf Satchel Bag, Light Gray at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.




					www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## Candace30

Surprised to see Peekaboos online at a discount, when you can no longer buy them online through Fendi. I wonder what their strategy is.


----------



## Candace30

CrazyCool01 said:


> Where is it in discount please ,if you don’t mind me asking ?


Hi! So, in my original post I linked to the site, but for some reason it's censored here. I swear I am not affiliated in any way! I saw it on the YouTuber's Dayle's Addiction who bought a Baguette from there, and they also have a lot of Peekaboos. Here is her video:


----------

